# 2017 UK Head-Fi Meet  (April 2nd @ Milton Keynes)



## pedalhead

​ *2017 UK Head-Fi Meet*​  ​ *Sunday, April 02 @ Holiday Inn East, Milton Keynes*​  ​  ​ *Timing:*​ *09:00 for people bringing gear to set up*​ *10:00 open to general admittance*​ *16:30 pack up for a 17:00 finish*​  ​  ​  ​ With huge thanks to our sponsors...​  ​                                ​  
 ​  ​  ​  ​ 
 *Venue details*
 We’ve arranged something really special this year!   We have *TWO *adjacent conference suites booked for the meet.  The larger (Carrington Suite) will provide the *MAIN HALL SPACE*, and the other (Whiting Suite) will serve as a *DEDICATED QUIET ROOM* for more critical listening!
  
Yes, the 2017 meet will feature a dedicated quiet space for people to listen to gear under non-meet conditions (strictly enforced, or we’ll set @Nuwidol on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )!  A handful of tables in the Quiet Room will be reserved as *HOT TABLES*, allowing for temporary setup if you just want to let someone check out your rig for a short while before returning it to the main hall.
  
The hotel has a bar and restaurant on-site, and the room rates seem very reasonable. There aren't any group rates available, but if you sign up for membership of the "Intercontinental Hotel Group" (free at www.ihg.com) then you can get a few quid off.
  
Hotel web site: http://www.hi-miltonkeynes-east.co.uk
  
  

 *Our Sponsors *
 A* HUGE *thanks to our sponsors who are covering the cost of the venue in its entirety, giving us possibly the best venue we’ve ever had for a UK Meet, and also keeping it *FREE OF CHARGE* for attendees once again.
  
  
*highendheadphones.co.uk*
  
I already had Paul & Wendy @ highendheadphones.co.uk in mind as a great fit for a meet sponsor, but seeing the incredible range of headphone gear Paul & Wendy exhibited at the National Audio Show last year was the clincher.  Just check out their website, they must have the most comprehensive stock of headphones and associated gear in the UK (at least, I’ve not seen a better one), and also a fantastic looking showroom.
  
highendheadphones.co.uk will be offering a *10% DISCOUNT *on all headphones  and related gear at the meet!

*RHA*
  
RHA is a great supporter of our meets, having already sponsored in 2015. They actually contacted _me _to help out with this one once they got wind of it!  RHA are probably familiar to most of us on HF, and imho their earphones have amongst the best priceerformance ratio around, with build quality to die for. They've also recently release a range of new products, all of which will be at the meet.  

 RHA will be offering a *20% DISCOUNT *on their entire range at the meet!


----------



## pedalhead

*KIT LIST *  
This is being continually updated as we go along. IMPORTANT, please read the following...
  

Feel free to take a look at the *High End Headphones website*. If there's anything in particular you'd like Paul & Wendy to bring, please let me know. We've agreed that I'll collate a list of all requests and forward them on to Paul as the meet approaches.
  
For those bringing gear to the meet, please share the details either by posting in this thread or send me a PM.  Previous experience has shown that it's really helpful for the organizers to have a good idea of kit & table requirements...the 2015 meet was very popular and we ran out of table space! 
  
  
  
*Headphones*
  

 
AKG K1000AKG K3003Allessandro MS-1 with Grado BowlsAudeze LCD-4Audeze SineAudio Technica AD1000PRMAudio Technica W3000ANVAudioquest NightOwlBeyerdynamic T1Beyerdynamic T1.2Focal ElearFocal UtopiaFostex TH-X00 PurpleheartHifiman HE1000 v2Hifiman HE-6 (modded)Hifiman HE-X v2iBasso IT03JDS Labs Abyss AB-1266Meze 99 classicMr Speakers AeonMr Speakers EtherMr Speakers Ether C FlowMr Speakers Ether E (Electrostatic prototype)Mr Speakers Ether FlowNoble Katana (wizard version)Obravo HAMT-1RHA - full rangeSennheiser HD650 (dynamat modded)Sennheiser HD650 (stock)Sennheiser HD800 (SD/SBAF modded)Sennheiser HD800 (stock)Sennheiser HD800SShozy ZeroShure SE846Shure SRH1540Sony MDR-1000XStax SR-007 mk2Stax SR-009STAX SR404LEStax SR-L700Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4Trinity Audio Phantom Master 6
 
  
*Electronics*

Arcadia Aiode Arcam Delta One (modded)Audiolab CDBeyerdynamic A2Cary Xciter (tubes - EAT KT88 / 1960s Mullard ECC83)Chord DaveChord HugoChord Hugo 2Chord Hugo 2Chord MojoCI Audio VDA2/VAC1COS Engineering H1DiDiT DAC212Feliks-Audio 'Euforia'Headinclouds KGSTHM901S/dockiBassi DX200iFi iCan ProiFi Micro iDSDiFi Tube buffer stageKingsound M20Lake People DAC RS06Lake People HPA RS08Logitech Squeezebox TouchLootoo Paw5000McIntosh MHA150Mytek BrooklynPono PlayerPowerInspired Mains RegeneratorQuestyle CMA600iQuestyle CMA800iQuestyle Gold StackQuestyle QP1RRHA Dacamp L1Rupert Neve Designs RNHPSchiit Fulla2Schiit JotunheimSchiit RagnarokSchiit Yggdrasil (and many more Schiit goodies)Sony WM1ATera PlayerTrilogy 931Trilogy 933Wells Audio Enigma
  
  


  

*Members' gear for sale at the meet**HF name*
 
404Sig with leather pads + SRM300 JDM model modded to UK voltageRa97oRAirist Audio Heron 5glassmonkeySony ZX1 Walkman (Japan model) FortisFlyer75Shangling M1 dap with leather case (hardly used in three months had it) FortisFlyer75Sony 7520 studio Headphones Rare version  - modded with Whiplash Hybrid V3 cable to both drivers with viablue 3.5 jack FortisFlyer75Grado GS1000e open back headphoneFortisFlyer75Whiplash Eclipse V2 silver LOD cable 3.5 to 3.5 viablue jacksFortisFlyer75Whiplash V2 Hybrid silver/copper LOD cable 3.5 to 3.5 jacksFortisFlyer75Chord HugoRocketronAstell & Kern Michelle universal IEM's (very lightly used) RocketronMr Speaker Ether C headphoneRocketronGrado HF-2RocketronShure SE846Tro95Trinity PM4DickymintUE TF10DickymintLH Labs Pulse X-Infinity + LPS (DAC/Amp/LPS)pedalhead 
Wells Audio Enigma with Elna 47 step attenuator (maybe)
 pedalheadSennheiser HD800AndrewH13Bowers & Wilkins P7AndrewH13Oppo HA1Middyaudio engine A5+MiddyHifiman HM602DickymintColorfly CK4Dickymint


----------



## smial1966

*To acquire a `Milky Meet' T-shirt please refer to thread posts #445 and #454. *


----------



## smial1966

The meet 'dream team' return.


----------



## smial1966

Soon it'll be time to get frothy!


----------



## glassmonkey

Let's write haiku's this time. I don't know if I can write any more endurance cyclist called Mark limericks. Some good ones there, well worth a read. This is a fun crew round these parts.
  
 Oh wait, one more on the spot for posterity:
  
*He's a bright chap that Mark*
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
 Whose wit was insufferably smart,
 He spun dirty limericks,
 And pedaled audio gimmicks
 Then rode to the spring meet round March.
  
  
 I'm sure you guys will have some great stuff in store. Hopefully I can be of some assistance this time around.


----------



## Ithilstone

Yeah!


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> Let's write haiku's this time. I don't know if I can write any more endurance cyclist called Mark limericks. Some good ones there, well worth a read. This is a fun crew round these parts.
> 
> Oh wait, one more on the spot for posterity:
> 
> ...




Don't know Micah, quite enjoyed that Limerick game  haiku's would be fun though. 

Head-fi meet is on
Venue not set but will be
close to Milton-Keynes


----------



## smial1966

If Milton Keynes is chosen as the event venue (which isn't a given) reckon that the meet T-shirt should be emblazoned with - 

2017 MILKeY MEET
'Time to get frothy'


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> If Milton Keynes is chosen as the event venue (which isn't a given) reckon that the meet T-shirt should be emblazoned with -
> 
> 2017 MILKeY MEET
> 'Time to get frothy'




Meet t-shirt? Getting serious now -


----------



## smial1966

Gotta have a meet T-shirt for souvenir purposes. 




turrican2 said:


> Meet t-shirt? Getting serious now -


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Stumbled across this on the link one someones signature...
  
 Hows this coming along with the 2017 meet as I really enjoyed the Cambridge show a lot (can't believe how time has flown since that meet) and as good as Canjam's/ Head-Fi shows or the Headroom shows that I have been to are it is not the same as when just a bunch of normal head-fiers all turn up with their own gear for everyone to try and meet like minded head geeks for the day.
  
 The T-shirts should have a signage roundabout road sign with exits coming off with each one labelled with a name of show, venue and date. Is Milton Keynes after all!


----------



## pedalhead

haha yes good point about the roundabouts...the sat nav never shuts up when driving through MK!
  
 Planning in early stages but going fine. It's definitely going to happen


----------



## smial1966

The meet T-shirts could have plastic cows on them too. Gotta luv the MK public art vibe!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> haha yes good point about the roundabouts...the sat nav never shuts up when driving through MK!
> 
> Planning in early stages but going fine. It's definitely going to happen


 
 Good to hear, I will make sure I am free for whatever weekend it ends up being on. Wish I could of made that mini meet last year, looked like good fun from the photos. 
  


smial1966 said:


> The meet T-shirts could have plastic cows on them too. Gotta luv the MK public art vibe!


 
 Yep, maybe the plastic cow could be in the middle of the roundabout sign on the T-shirt! ; )
 ... barring none of it breaches copyright protections that is! 
  
 Anyway, keep up the good work guys and look forward to next year...


----------



## Takeanidea

Wonderful news! The real headfi UK posse gettin keyne, gettin frothy! My cup of excitement overfloweth!


----------



## Nuwidol

See you all there, ladies & gentlemen!


----------



## ostewart

.


----------



## pedalhead

Date, venue and sponsor announced!  More info later today


----------



## pedalhead

First post updated with more venue and sponsor details!  Please note, if you plan on booking a room for the Saturday (or indeed Sunday) night, please let me know first as we’re able to get a discount on a booking of ten rooms or more. Thanks!


----------



## Turrican2

Thanks Mark 

Are we able to request any gear for our kind sponsor to bring? I would love to audition the beyerdynamic A2 amp, for example.


----------



## pedalhead

Absolutely mate, I'll pass on any specific requests (good idea). Paul and Wendy are clearly accustomed to virtually lifting & shifting their entire shop so I reckon we're going to see a lot of fantastic stuff from them. I could hardly believe my eyes at the National Audio Show....every current headphone I could think of (literally), including electrostats, along with an awesome collection of amps (including McIntosh, Chord, Trilogy & loads more).  We could hold a pretty good meet just with their stock


----------



## smial1966

If Paul can't bring an A2 along I'll bring my one for you to audition. It's presently languishing unused in my audio storage unit, so it'd be my pleasure to bring it to the meet.  




turrican2 said:


> Thanks Mark
> 
> Are we able to request any gear for our kind sponsor to bring? I would love to audition the beyerdynamic A2 amp, for example.


----------



## TokenGesture

Paul and Wendy are great and run a keen outfit. Nice job.


----------



## smial1966

Couldn't agree more as Paul is a very down to earth and nice guy. Whilst I was eagerly awaiting my Chord DAVE he offered to lend me his demo unit when mine was unexpectedly delayed. No fuss or pretension, just great customer service.  




tokengesture said:


> Paul and Wendy are great and run a keen outfit. Nice job.


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> If Paul can't bring an A2 along I'll bring my one for you to audition. It's presently languishing unused in my audio storage unit, so it'd be my pleasure to bring it to the meet.




Thanks Andy, can't wait!


----------



## glassmonkey

I'm planning on Saturday night, get that group rate done.


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> I'm planning on Saturday night, get that group rate done.




Ditto to that, cheers Mark


----------



## Takeanidea

For all those who can't get to the CanJam this weekend and get a chance to meet back up with their headfi friends, April is your chance to redeem yourself! I am going through the negotiotions for leave but remain very positive I will be there


----------



## Takeanidea

Update- I have been given the time off! So count me in for one of these rooms and I'll be bringing modded HD800s , HE-6s, Alpha Dogs and  AKG K1000s bass heavy as well as a heavyweight high end First Watt Power Amp of stunning quality built by our very own @dill3000


----------



## Turrican2

^ great news Trev, glad they saw sense, going to be a great meet!

Not sure what I'll be bringing, probably beyerdynamic T1 gen 2, beyerdynamic A2 amp and chord Hugo.

Will have my potable stuff also, akg k3003, lotoo paw5000 + Mojo, possibly micro idsd too.

Will confirm nearer the time, still a bit away.


----------



## oscarsaudio

Brilliant News , 99.9% sure I'll be there .
 any interest in me bringing a vinyl set-up ?


----------



## pedalhead

Hey Oscar, I was going to PM you about it. Personally I think it'd be great to see your vinyl rig again. Also, I'm in need of a taller stand for my HE1000 so I'll drop you a PM about that when I'm at home later. Glad you can make it again!


----------



## Type35

Count me in.
 Andy & Mark thanks for putting this great meet together.


----------



## oscarsaudio

Hi Mark , will be good to meet up again , I'll probably just bring  a TT the Sprout and some h/phones .Let me know what you need headphone stand wise.


----------



## Takeanidea

Because it's 8 months away we will all have completely different stuff, I shouldn't have shown my cards so early.....


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> ^ great news Trev, glad they saw sense, going to be a great meet!
> 
> Not sure what I'll be bringing, probably beyerdynamic T1 gen 2, beyerdynamic A2 amp and chord Hugo.
> 
> ...


 Since when did you get a Hugo Phil? They cost a kings ransom! Better than the mojo I take it?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> Since when did you get a Hugo Phil? They cost a kings ransom! Better than the mojo I take it?




Trev - A2 and Hugo winging their way to me next week, will tell you soon!

Not sure the sound will be much better than mojo but there's a few advantages using Hugo as a dedicated DAC. 2Qute might also be a possibility, we'll see.....


----------



## pedalhead

Damn, we should have made it sooner... Feels like so long to wait! Unless I win the lottery or get @smial1966 drunk and steal his DAVE, I'll be bringing along HE1000, Wells Enigma, DiDiT DAC212 and a Cary Xciter with EAT KT88 uber tubes.


----------



## headinclouds

Great news and a very good location, very convenient for many.  Well done Andy, Mark and a big thank you to Highend Headphones.
  
 Look forward to meeting up again. Will bring some stuff for sure.


----------



## smial1966

I have been known to partake of the odd Vimto now and again. My setup is in flux and quite a lot of gear that's not in use will be sold during the coming months, but I'll definitely bring an uber valve headphone amplifier and an equally comparable solid state version to the April meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Damn, we should have made it sooner... Feels like so long to wait! Unless I win the lottery or get @smial1966 drunk and steal his DAVE, I'll be bringing along HE1000, Wells Enigma, DiDiT DAC212 and a Cary Xciter with EAT KT88 uber tubes.


----------



## NevilleM

Looking forward to it. I could hardly fail to attend being already there.


----------



## Middy

Equipment list:
MYTEK BROOKLYN Tinkered with but don't tell Mytek..
Pre flow ETHERS..
Custom cable headphone + power
SBOOSTER Tinkered with...12V to 13v
Hopefully Seiun DAP Transport..
IFI IPURIFIER AND INTONA.
IFI DC PURIFIER

Not a lot but hopefully something someone doesn't have... But it's a long time until next year...


----------



## krismusic

I might be up for this. Subbed.


----------



## Cagin

Awesome news! All the info well in advance. Ample time to get cheaper tickets for the trip from Brussels to this venue. Cheers


----------



## RHA Iain

Hello everyone...
  
 Milton Keynes you say?


----------



## glassmonkey

rha iain said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Milton Keynes you say?


----------



## Middy

I am not bothered about audio... I just have a massive fetishism for round abouts that look the same as each other.....
I can't wait...


----------



## Takeanidea

Hoping for there to be enough roundabouts to keep even the diehards happy


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> Hoping for there to be enough roundabouts to keep even the diehards happy


 
 Probably enough roundabouts to recall childhood games of Snakes and Ladders, the game for children that teaches them that life is unfair, random, and makes you lose everything and start over repeatedly. The joys of childhood.


----------



## bigtim

More of a long time lurker than an avid poster but I'm in the area and this sounds like fun. 

Can bring a Cowon P1 and my old Denon D7000s if that's the right sort of thing (never been to a 'meet' before).

Ooh, and this post brings my average up to 5 posts a year :thumbsup_tone1::thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## Takeanidea

bigtim you don't need to bring anything other than your good self. You can have the freedom of walking around various other members tables and chatting and listening. Many people prefer this to being stuck behind a table all meet, whereas some have such a huge load of amazing kit that they know they would be crucified for not bringing it


----------



## smial1966

Just need a source component (as a raffle prize) and we'll have a nice little rig for attendees to audition at the meet. A try before you might win kind of vibe.


----------



## krismusic

This is sounding good.  More of an enthusiast meet than an industry promotional event.


----------



## smial1966

Obviously there's an element of 'industry' involvement with highendheadphones sponsoring the meet and thus making it a free event. Personally I think that this is a good thing as Paul (highendheadphones) has access to an extraordinarily diverse range of equipment and will bring loads of goodies for attendees to try/buy at the meet. There may be a few interesting components that we've borrowed from manufacturers to demo, but overwhelmingly the vast majority of gear on display will be Head-Fi members own personal equipment. 




krismusic said:


> This is sounding good.  More of an enthusiast meet than an industry promotional event.


----------



## Takeanidea

It will serve both of our needs as it always does so everyone comes out happy that the spirit of the event will have that lovely unprofessional feel to it.


----------



## Takeanidea

rha iain said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Milton Keynes you say?


 
 Well it's our old Cambridge friend Iain from RHA! Will be great to have you there Iain


----------



## krismusic

smial1966 said:


> Obviously there's an element of 'industry' involvement with highendheadphones sponsoring the meet and thus making it a free event. Personally I think that this is a good thing as Paul (highendheadphones) has access to an extraordinarily diverse range of equipment and will bring loads of goodies for attendees to try/buy at the meet. There may be a few interesting components that we've borrowed from manufacturers to demo, but overwhelmingly the vast majority of gear on display will be Head-Fi members own personal equipment.








takeanidea said:


> It will serve both of our needs as it always does so everyone comes out happy that the spirit of the event will have that lovely unprofessional feel to it.



Sounds excellent.


----------



## apmusson

I'm coming. Hopefully Ste too.


----------



## subwoofer

Very much hoping to make it to this meet. Do we have start and finish times yet? (Including any raffle draws etc)
  
 How "other half who may not be that interested" friendly is this type of meet? Are we talking head-fi geeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only need apply or can 'normal people' be accommodated?


----------



## pedalhead

Other halves are very much welcome! Headfiers are generally a friendly bunch and happy to help people either new to the scene or with "other half" (ie not a lot) levels of interest. I'm sure my wife will be around some of the time checking out the wares (and she has virtually zero interest in headphones the rest of the time)  

Precise start times will be confirmed at some point in the first thread post, but you can think in terms of a 9 to 5 kind of thing. 

Hope to see you there


----------



## pedalhead

*MEET SPONSOR UPDATE!*
  

  
  
RHA have kindly offered to co-sponsor the meet once again! @RHA Iain is a great supporter of our meets, having already sponsored in 2015. He actually contacted _me_ to help out with this one once he got wind of it!  RHA are probably familiar to most of us on HF, and imho their earphones have amongst the best priceerformance ratio around, with build quality to die for. They also have some interesting new products being release at IFA soon, including ceramic earphones and a new portable dac/amp with a great spec, all of which I'm sure you'll be able to demo at the meet.  
Thanks Iain!


----------



## Takeanidea

Good on yer Iain


----------



## RHA Iain

Hyped to be coming along again guys, especially as the show's five minutes from my home town!


----------



## glassmonkey

rha iain said:


> Hyped to be coming along again guys, especially as the show's five minutes from my home town!


 
 Hopefully you can have a couple more beers this time. You should know all the best places to raise a glass since it is 5 minutes from your home town.


----------



## Middy

A silly thought...But one that has always perplexed me...We all have our favourite music... But what about one or 2 tracks we have for the meeting...
Our gold standard we get use to listening to before the meet....All can download the same file...As a comparative tool we can use as a reference against others set ups....
Not interested about genre but as a benchmark piece to compare...Our version of '@ the Milton Keynes "Porn Shop"'  
A free or very cheap track... Flac...

Post a few... winner with the most votes.....

Any thoughts Gents..ladies....


----------



## smial1966

@Middy
  
 Pretty decent idea actually as it'd be easy to upload a few tracks to dropbox and allow anyone to download them. That said, I like to subject folks listening to my equipment to a variety of obscure musical masterpieces, just to test their resolve and see whether they can take it. Just kidding!  
  
 Quote:


middy said:


> A silly thought...But one that has always perplexed me...We all have our favourite music... But what about one or 2 tracks we have for the meeting...
> Our gold standard we get use to listening to before the meet....All can download the same file...As a comparative tool we can use as a reference against others set ups....
> Not interested about genre but as a benchmark piece to compare...Our version of '@ the Milton Keynes "Porn Shop"'
> A free or very cheap track... Flac...
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

Hotel California is always featured a d it convinced me to change my last first watt amp.
A standardised playlist? It sounds almost too efficient for us. I agree that its a good idea.
Pink Floyd has to be on it too


----------



## voxie

Greetings from The Emerald Isle.... I will be in Cardiff on said date, just wondering how far by car to Milton Keynes. Without Sat Nav!!


----------



## CraftyClown

takeanidea said:


> Hotel California is always featured a d it convinced me to change my last first watt amp.
> A standardised playlist? It sounds almost too efficient for us. I agree that its a good idea.
> Pink Floyd has to be on it too


 

 ​Ok, so you've just massively weirded me out!
  
 I was literally just posting a reply to say 'Hotel California' is the first test track I always use, as well as sections of 'Dark Side of the Moon'
  
 SPOOKY! Are you watching me right now?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well I guess that is immediately a double vote for 'Hotel California' and at least something from Pink Floyd. I have The Eagles track in DSD and multiple FLAC bitrates and the same for most Pink Floyd material (although only three of their albums are available on SACD) if we do decide on either of them and people want me to upload the tracks.


----------



## technobear

craftyclown said:


> SPOOKY! Are you watching me right now??




Yes.

...and for goodness sake put some pants on! :rolleyes:


----------



## CraftyClown

technobear said:


> Yes.
> 
> ...and for goodness sake put some pants on!


 

 ​CraftyClown shrieks, turns, trips on his great big clown shoes and falls flat on his face as he tries to get out of the way of the webcam. "Mrs Clown!!! Where are my clothes???"


----------



## Takeanidea

It's time to get up!I'm on nights tonight and I'm up! As for demo tracks how about salena Jones audiophile collection? That sounds good through anything


----------



## glassmonkey

Great idea @Middy. For hires and free, 2L records has a bunch of excellent HighRes downloads for free here:
  
http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html?
  
 The recordings tell provenance and are available all sorts of formats. Most of their recordings are recorded in DXD (PCM 24/352) and I think that is the format they sound best in. My experience has been that the fewer conversions done, the better.
  
 I think Blagutten is my favourite track on the link. It has a fantastic sense of space.


----------



## pedalhead

Good idea @Middy. Whichever tracks we use would obviously need to be from the same master. @Glassmonkey's suggestion of the 2L tracks at least gets around that. Personally I'd like a bit of variety, including a rock track perhaps. Interesting suggestion, reckon we can probably get something sorted.


----------



## smial1966

Using Google Maps it's about 150 miles or 4 hours drive from Cardiff to Milton Keynes. If you have a Smartphone there are free navigational apps to guide your journey. Otherwise print out a route from Google Maps. 




voxie said:


> Greetings from The Emerald Isle.... I will be in Cardiff on said date, just wondering how far by car to Milton Keynes. Without Sat Nav!!


----------



## smial1966

Can we try and be a bit more eclectic in our musical suggestions and avoid the ubiquitous Eagles, Diana Krall, Norah Jones and all of the other overplayed sonic verbiage that permeates audio shows. If I hear Hotel California yet again I'm likely to spontaneously combust!


----------



## Turrican2

Please, some Steven Wilson or porcupine tree, always great test tracks!


----------



## smial1966

Now we're swinging from an inspired sonic tree - awful pun I know. Nevertheless a refreshing change from the audio test-track norm. 




turrican2 said:


> Please, some Steven Wilson or porcupine tree, always great test tracks!


----------



## Amictus

How late does the UK Head-Fi meet run to usually? I have to work Sunday mornings...


----------



## Takeanidea

10-6 with an earlier start for those who wish to set up would be the norm - the times may vary slightly between that but that allows for a huge amount of listening time of a lot of wonderful kit


----------



## Amictus

Thanks! Good to know...


----------



## twst

long time lurker but i'm up for coming to a meet, 

subbed


----------



## CraftyClown

Anyone had any more thoughts about test tracks?


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> Good idea @Middy. Whichever tracks we use would obviously need to be from the same master. @Glassmonkey's suggestion of the 2L tracks at least gets around that. Personally I'd like a bit of variety, including a rock track perhaps. Interesting suggestion, reckon we can probably get something sorted.


 
 One thing that could be done, is setting up a music server for the event, then anyone with a laptop and a wifi connection could play the track list.
  
 If we are looking for some more varied stuff, some tracks I like below, not all audiophile grade recordings:
  
 Rage Against the Machine - Freedom (the whole album is very good technically, Freedom has lots of good stuff to listen to)
 Boys Age - I am a jester (weird Japanese garble dream pop with excellent arrangements and indecent cover art)
 Be'lakor - Abeyance/Remnants (audiophile metal, sounds excellent)
 Lucy Dacus - Strange torpedo (I love her husky voice and witty lyrics)
 Amber Rubarth - Hold On (the whole Sessions from the 17th Ward album is audiophile gold)
 Kuniko - Pleiades Melanges (percussion in space, amazing recording)
 Anamaniguchi - Prom Night (this has lots of overlapping sounds that can get muddled easily and the female vocal is very sweet naturally, so can verge into saccharine with wrong emphasis)
 Animals as Leaders - Kascade (very technical speedy guitarwork)
 Julia Holter - Everytime boots (spectacular album from last year, Have You in My Wilderness)
 Why - Strawberries (bass, and sparkle)
 Andy Shauf - The magician (had to include something off my favourite album of this year)
 Bjork - Black lake (big soundstage and varied instrumentation with wild level variations)
  
 Nobody posted for a while, so I thought I'd throw down some favourites with reasons--if I have any reason.


----------



## Takeanidea

Killing in the Name of - Rage Against the Machine
 Spring from The Four Seasons Revisited - Max Richter
 Homeless - from Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> One thing that could be done, is setting up a music server for the event, then anyone with a laptop and a wifi connection could play the track list.
> 
> If we are looking for some more varied stuff, some tracks I like below, not all audiophile grade recordings:
> 
> ...




I can help set up the sever, got a spare router that can act as a NAS. I was thinking about also bringing my little synology ds416slim to feed my squeezebox. I could share that over the wifi too.


----------



## CraftyClown

Setting up a server is a lovely idea, but you may not need to go to that much trouble. All we need to do is set up a shared dropbox folder.


----------



## Ancipital

craftyclown said:


> Setting up a server is a lovely idea, but you may not need to go to that much trouble. All we need to do is set up a shared dropbox folder.


 
  
 I would be very careful relying on venue external networking to stream your audio. I've seen that bite people in the ass very badly (Audeze deciding to use venue Wifi and Tidal on a bunch of machines that were constantly stalling was the worst).
  
 Also, last I checked, stuff in shared dropbox folders counted against the quota of everyone using it (which is a pretty clever wheeze on the part of Dropbox), rather than just the quota of the account that wrote the file; this may have changed, but it's still a bit of a gotcha.


----------



## CraftyClown

ancipital said:


> I would be very careful relying on venue external networking to stream your audio. I've seen that bite people in the ass very badly (Audeze deciding to use venue Wifi and Tidal on a bunch of machines that were constantly stalling was the worst).
> 
> Also, last I checked, stuff in shared dropbox folders counted against the quota of everyone using it (which is a pretty clever wheeze on the part of Dropbox), rather than just the quota of the account that wrote the file; this may have changed, but it's still a bit of a gotcha.


 

 ​A selection of 16 bit, 44.1khz files shouldn't take up much space at all. Besides, I imagine most people will want access to them well in advance of the meet, as we will want to become familiar with the tracks and how they sound on our existing gear, therefore they can copy the tracks from the shared folder and then disconnect from the dropbox share so they don't affect their quota.


----------



## Turrican2

craftyclown said:


> ​A selection of 16 bit, 44.1khz files shouldn't take up much space at all. Besides, I imagine most people will want access to them well in advance of the meet, as we will want to become familiar with the tracks and how they sound on our existing gear, therefore they can copy the tracks from the shared folder and then disconnect from the dropbox share so they don't affect their quota.




Maybe use a local network as a contigency? We could also have the drop box store, which I can use to populate the local server.


----------



## apmusson

Be careful re: copyright. I think tidal + some free to download content (2l etc) might avoid unwitting infringement.

Ade


----------



## glassmonkey

apmusson said:


> Be careful re: copyright. I think tidal + some free to download content (2l etc) might avoid unwitting infringement.
> 
> Ade


 
@Turrican2 is it possible to make the server read only? This would potentially head off copyright issues?
  
 Both are questions because I am not an IP attourney.


----------



## CraftyClown

I don't think we have too much to worry about with regard to copyright infringement. We're talking about a handful of random tracks that we will be using to test our gear with. No one is trying to profit from this and who would ever know? 
  
 I also think we should sack off the idea of tidal etc, as not all of us will be using web connected equipment


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> @Turrican2
> is it possible to make the server read only? This would potentially head off copyright issues?
> 
> Both are questions because I am not an IP attourney.




Yes, very easy to make it read only. No idea if that would make a difference, it wouldn't stop someone who connects with a laptop downloading the content. Might need to think about this one,


----------



## CraftyClown

I really don't think we need to worry about copyright. When was the last time you were at a meet and someone from FACT (Federation against copyright theft) asked you where you got your music from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 If people are feeling particularly paranoid then we could all agree on the tracks and then those that want to could purchase them online?


----------



## glassmonkey

craftyclown said:


> I really don't think we need to worry about copyright. When was the last time you were at a meet and someone from FACT (Federation against copyright theft) asked you where you got your music from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dropbox would be encouraging people to infringe, which is probably a violation of the terms of service. I don't use it much but my general experience is people don't want users using their service to break international laws. I think organisers would be protected if people agreed to not download the songs off the server. While copyright police aren't likely to be hanging out, Ade is right in advising caution.


----------



## CraftyClown

glassmonkey said:


> Dropbox would be encouraging people to infringe, which is probably a violation of the terms of service. I don't use it much but my general experience is people don't want users using their service to break international laws. I think organisers would be protected if people agreed to not download the songs off the server. While copyright police aren't likely to be hanging out, Ade is right in advising caution.


 
  
 Well I guess we will need to agree on some tracks and purchase them then, unless we use some free music, but that reduces our options.


----------



## Takeanidea

I go for the Server idea. This has never ever been an issue before and it won't be in April. Let's think up some.more.traxks


----------



## smial1966

*C'mon guys lighten up, as his copyright infringement discussion is really just a...*
  




  
*...storm in a teacup. Unless you're a recidivist download offender and prodigious Torrent content uploader set on undermining record label profitability by widely disseminating paid for media freely, then RELAX my friends and worry not, as your copying efforts won't incur the wrath of any IP lawyers. *



*    *


----------



## Ithilstone

Just an idea,
  
 Let's agree on 5-7 tracks as gold standard then switch on paranoia button and 
 then we can pack and encrypt the files and place them on a server and share password over the e-mails to attendees only ( i have 50gb BOX acc but with a 250mb limit file size) 
 everyone can d/l it beforehand and listen to it on their own gear (and guys bringing gear to the meet will have those as separate playlist)
  
  
 We can also set up a server at the meet and share it over WiFi - but if that's for whatever the reason will not work we will have at least our
 golden standard playlist.


----------



## Takeanidea

We need to talk about the music not the law. No one will need to go to the Old Bailey because they attended the Milton Keynes shindig , unless the drinking gets out of hand the night before. I want Homeless on there if I get a pick....


----------



## smial1966

Things might well kick off on Friday night if Trev quaffs a few pints of scrumpy and starts belting out The Wurzels greatest hits at 3 a.m. 
  




  
  
  
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> We need to talk about the music not the law. No one will need to go to the Old Jury because they attended the Milton Keynes shindig , unless the drinking gets out of hand the night before. I want Homeless on there if I get a pick....


----------



## Takeanidea

It's you and the Whisky that may team up on the rest of the team! It's not the Wurzels that you should be scared of - it's @glassmonkey and his Boys Age stuff! That's so dreadfully bad that it's good - and scrumpy would improve things


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all! 
  
*Hotel bedroom booking update *- I've given up chasing them for a group rate, and to be honest it sounded like it wouldn't be much anyway. So, if you're planning on booking a room them feel free to go ahead.  It's worth signing up for membership of the "Intercontinental Hotel Group" (free at www.ihg.com) which will get you a few quid off and a preferential booking/cancellation policy. I just booked and it was £60 for two of us including breakfast.
  
It's still early days, but I'm going to start getting a preliminary *kit list *together for the meet. Feel free to post anything you may be bringing along, or if you'd rather just PM me that's fine. 
  
Finally (for now), it's looking like we'll be seeing a lovely *stack of Schiit* at the meet. More details to follow. Thanks @ElectroMod !


----------



## glassmonkey

Booked! One thing to note, if you accidentally make a mistake on your advance payment reservation that has no cancellation, you can upgrade your rate to the free cancellation rate and then cancel.
  
 Like a dummy, I booked the wrong hotel to start!


----------



## pedalhead

Good tip!  and...lol


----------



## Turrican2

ok, I'll kick off the kit list as I suspect my gear wont change between now and then...cough
  
 Here goes:
  
 Source components:
  
 Chord Hugo
 Chord Mojo
 Lotoo Paw5000
 Pono Player
 iFi Micro iDSD
 Logitech Squeezebox Touch
  
 Amplification:
  
 Beyerdydamic A2 Amplifier
 iFi iTube buffer stage (for use with the above)
  
  
 Cans:
  
 Beyerdynamic T1.2
 Alessandro MS-1 with Grado Bowl pads
 AKG K3003
 various other Chinese hybrids (LZA3, LZA2S etc), some quite good!


----------



## Middy

Hotel booking.com....booking dot yerrrrr. .

I tried to get a sea view but they were all taken....

One daft question. ..will we have enough room to have all our kit out....
If we set up in our rooms we have to get out by 12 Sunday? ??


----------



## pedalhead

middy said:


> Hotel booking.com....booking dot yerrrrr. .
> 
> I tried to get a sea view but they were all taken....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry not sure what you mean....?  The meet is in the enormous conference room downstairs...plenty of space


----------



## Middy

Cheers I didn't know how much room there was...I thought some of us bringing kit was only showing in the room....and I thought if we get kicked out at 12....It's my first time...so I don't really know what to expect...

MY bad I thought I could get away with a Faulty towers joke...

Just nice to know I have a room booked...


----------



## pedalhead

Ah I see....yeah it's not like those silly audio shows where they take over the bedrooms to show off speaker systems.  We've got a proper hall & everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> Good tip!  and...lol


 
 Three Holiday Inns in the Milton Keynes area... at least I checked the thread before the event.


----------



## apmusson

I'll bring my Tera player, chord Mojo and hd800s. I didn't mean to stir up this thread with my previous comment. Just thought it was worth consideration. Do we know if WiFi will be available at the venue?

Ade


----------



## AndrewH13

takeanidea said:


> We need to talk about the music not the law. No one will need to go to the Old Jury because they attended the Milton Keynes shindig , unless the drinking gets out of hand the night before. I want Homeless on there if I get a pick....




So true, voice of reason! Talk of encryption etc, I thought this had turned into an espionage gathering, rather than 100 odd guys and gals listening to some music in a hall in Milton Keynes . 
Looking forward to it, the previous Cambridge gathering was my first Head Fi meet and was surprised how friendly and how much fun it was. Cost me a Hugo and HD800 when I couldn't decide which to buy on the day! Great discount from a Criterion if I recall.


----------



## Matkinson121

Definitely excited for this!


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> ok, I'll kick off the kit list as I suspect my gear wont change between now and then...cough
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like someone's gone up in the World since I last saw him Phil!


----------



## Takeanidea

apmusson said:


> I'll bring my Tera player, chord Mojo and hd800s. I didn't mean to stir up this thread with my previous comment. Just thought it was worth consideration. Do we know if WiFi will be available at the venue?
> 
> Ade


 
 I've got WiFi coming out of my ears so there'll be no problem- I have a 15 gb 4G EE router. Life on the road brings some advantages. If the power goes out I can bring my generator in and gas everyone out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ade I think I remember your Tera Player from Cambridge. Are there no porta pros to go along with it? I shall enjoy having another listen if I get the chance.


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> Looks like someone's gone up in the World since I last saw him Phil!


 

 Hi Trev, yes, guilty.....but very happy 
  
 @apmusson - I've never had the chance to listen to the Tera with my AKG K3003 due to their low impedance.  I'll be armed with some attenuators so I'd love to have a listen!


----------



## smial1966

The Tera Player has a nice relaxing `analogue' sound and I enjoyed using mine whilst I had it. But it's truncation of frequency extremes, format limitation and various other quirks made me realise that other more contemporary DAPs offered a superior sound - obviously Levi will vehemently disagree with me about this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The forthcoming PAW Pico looks very interesting as it's devoid of a screen but offers DSD and multi-format compatibility. Projected R.R.P. $200 in Q1 2017. 
  





 
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> I've got WiFi coming out of my ears so there'll be no problem- I have a 15 gb 4G EE router. Life on the road brings some advantages. If the power goes out I can bring my generator in and gas everyone out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

Let's hope for a Pico to be there - surely it's not beyond your capabilities  @smial1966 ?


----------



## CraftyClown

takeanidea said:


> Let's hope for a Pico to be there - surely it's not beyond your capabilities  @smial1966
> ?




There's a fairly high likelihood of one being present as I'm seriously considering purchasing one


----------



## smial1966

Me too. 




craftyclown said:


> There's a fairly high likelihood of one being present as I'm seriously considering purchasing one


----------



## apmusson

[quote name="takeanidea" url="/t/8163[quote="takeanidea, post: 12978692, member: 348986"]I've got WiFi coming out of my ears so there'll be no problem- I have a 15 gb 4G EE router. Life on the road brings some advantages. If the power goes out I can bring my generator in and gas everyone out 

Ade I think I remember your Tera Player from Cambridge. Are there no porta pros to go along with it? I shall enjoy having another listen if I get the chance.
[/quote]
92/2017-uk-head-fi-meet-april-2nd-milton-keynes/100_20#post_12978881"][/quote]

Yes, it was me at Cambridge. Sure no problem with listening to the Tera. I haven't heard any portable device close to its sound quality so am very interested what others think. I am constantly surprised by it (current pairing is with HD800).

Ade


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Me too.


 
 I knew it!!!


----------



## glassmonkey

I will be bringing the following:
  

  
  

  

  
 Because I'll be waxin' poetical like I always do until things blow up like a big pile of ... with some dyn-o-mite hangin' about.
  
 1000 posts, guys. Fully 10% of my posts were in the last thread for a HeadFi meet organised by @pedalhead and @smial1966, so I couldn't think of a better place to put this post. My HeadFi friends are awesome. Thanks for putting up with this loud American.


----------



## Takeanidea

Not loud my friend just slightly deaf


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> Not loud my friend just slightly deaf


 
 Says the man who roosts in attics at night and likes to eat insects.


----------



## Takeanidea

The chest hair is correct but I dress to the left


----------



## glassmonkey

Anybody see this Shanling M1 thing? Looks like it might be competition to the Lotoo Pico. I've come across quite a few people who preferred the M3 and M5 to the PAW 5000.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi mate, I do want to congratulate you on 1000 posts. As for the M1 , I've seen it on Aliexpress and it looks very very tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But we both have to remember we have Seiun Pro Xs on the way , then the Picopower might be too tempting because it appeals to my sense of retroisim.... it looks like it was made in 1970! Trouble is Jo won't buy me anything audio related for Christmas - she just can't see how much I need all this stuff. But I do.....


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> Hi mate, I do want to congratulate you on 1000 posts. As for the M1 , I've seen it on Aliexpress and it looks very very tempting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Seiun just might deliver by April Christmas.  The Pico does remind of old Walkman micronized, but the M1 is only slightly bigger with a GUI and album art.


----------



## CraftyClown

What do people think to the idea of us setting up a couple of blind tests at the meet? Could be a bit of a giggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Perhaps a DAP test, featuring a cheap sub £100 DAP, a mid range DAP around the £500 mark and finally a TOTL +£1000 DAP
  
 The second test could be a high res test; 320kbps mp3 vs 16bit 44.1khz, 24bit 192khz and finally DSD
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## smial1966

@CraftyClown 

Please run this idea past Mark (pedalhead) as he's the event organiser. As co-organiser I've no objection, notwithstanding there being enough space available to setup such tests, as do remember that highendheadphones (meet sponsor) will have a large 'retail' area. Also, don't underestimate how much personal equipment attendees bring with them, as this also requires a large amount of table space. Perhaps a test area could be setup in the 'Quiet Room', as this kind of thing necessitates contemplative listening. 




craftyclown said:


> What do people think to the idea of us setting up a couple of blind tests at the meet? Could be a bit of a giggle
> 
> Perhaps a DAP test, featuring a cheap sub £100 DAP, a mid range DAP around the £500 mark and finally a TOTL +£1000 DAP
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

@CraftyClown, if you're happy to own the logistics on the blind test setup then go for it. I've learned not to get bogged down in such details with meets as the day already flies past, and as organisers we of course have other commitments on the day.  I'd say this kind of thing is better in the main hall as the quiet room needs to be just that...no chatter that a blind test setup is bound to generate


----------



## CraftyClown

smial1966 said:


> @CraftyClown
> 
> Please run this idea past Mark (pedalhead) as he's the event organiser. As co-organiser I've no objection, notwithstanding there being enough space available to setup such tests, as do remember that highendheadphones (meet sponsor) will have a large 'retail' area. Also, don't underestimate how much personal equipment attendees bring with them, as this also requires a large amount of table space. Perhaps a test area could be setup in the 'Quiet Room', as this kind of thing necessitates contemplative listening.


 
  
  


pedalhead said:


> @CraftyClown, if you're happy to own the logistics on the blind test setup then go for it. I've learned not to get bogged down in such details with meets as the day already flies past, and as organisers we of course have other commitments on the day.


 
  
  
 Thanks guys. I've not really thought about the logistics yet and ultimately it may not prove practical, however with your blessing I shall look into it a little more.


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all.  To get the imagination flowing a little, I thought you might like to see some photos I took of the venue 






.
  
*Main hall* (Carrington Suite). The wall on the right in the first pic is collapsible will be removed to provide a bigger main space...

  

  
The other side of the collapsible wall...

  

  
*The quiet listening room* (Whiting Suite)...


----------



## Takeanidea

Spacious - much bigger than my motorhome !


----------



## pedalhead

Haha indeed, and the house by the Thames


----------



## Takeanidea

It's a lovely house


----------



## Middy

As a rich American is in the spotlight....
I would like to be in the Blake.. Carrington room...


----------



## Takeanidea

Brexit plus plus


----------



## CraftyClown

middy said:


> As a rich American is in the spotlight....
> I would like to be in the Blake.. Carrington room...




Showing your age there


----------



## Middy

Well... the Teletubbie lounge was fully booked...


----------



## smial1966

So merely linking to an Economist article about Trumps election victory gets the respective post deleted?!? What's the harm head-fi moderators? Moreover, why is it acceptable for Americans to voice their opinions about Brexit on this forum and not be censored, yet referencing an objective article in a well respected and apolitical journal gets the post removed without explanation?


----------



## CraftyClown

smial1966 said:


> So merely linking to an Economist article about Trumps election victory gets the respective post deleted?!? What's the harm head-fi moderators? Moreover, why is it acceptable for Americans to voice their opinions about Brexit on this forum and not be censored, yet referencing an objective article in a well respected and apolitical journal gets the post removed without explanation?


 

 Seriously?? Not very cool


----------



## smial1966

This is the article link that I posted - http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21709951-his-victory-threatens-old-certainties-about-america-and-its-role-world-what-will-take 




craftyclown said:


> Seriously?? Not very cool


----------



## CraftyClown

Excellent article Andy


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Mark & Andy.
  
 As previously mentioned,the two of you are very brave to contemplate providing a 'quiet room' for Members pleasure!
 As a Member who would be interested in this facility,will you be posting details of what products will be available for audition?
 I would also be interested to learn how you intend to run and monitor this facility, not easy I suspect ??
 Regards
 David


----------



## Takeanidea

Bit early for all that I would have thought


----------



## smial1966

There will definitely be a room for quiet contemplative listening as there's a smaller annex adjacent to the main hall. I'd have thought that highendheadphones (meet sponsor) may put some of their top tier gear in this room for serious auditioning. Apart from this, it'll be up to equipment owners whether they want to position their kit in the main hall or elsewhere. I'm sure that some owners of expensive gear will be amenable to temporarily moving it into the quiet room upon request, whilst others will be somewhat reluctant to disrupt their setups when in situ. Ultimately this 'positioning' decision is solely for the equipment owner(s) to make. Self regulation is probably the best way to monitor the room with a few polite signs asking for quietude, as any form of enforced `policing' is antithetical to the ethos of this event.        
  
 Quote:


britneedadvice said:


> Hi Mark & Andy.
> 
> As previously mentioned,the two of you are very brave to contemplate providing a 'quiet room' for Members pleasure!
> As a Member who would be interested in this facility,will you be posting details of what products will be available for audition?
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

britneedadvice said:


> Hi Mark & Andy.
> 
> As previously mentioned,the two of you are very brave to contemplate providing a 'quiet room' for Members pleasure!
> As a Member who would be interested in this facility,will you be posting details of what products will be available for audition?
> ...


 

 Hi David. Ask and ye shall receive (a quiet room) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I don't envisage any kind of formal "policing" of the room, I'm sure everyone attending can do that as a group effort. As far as what will be in the room...again, that's up to the owners of the gear. Some people may want to have their gear in the quiet room all day, but we'll also reserve some tables as "hot-desks" where gear can be moved in & out for critical listening (again obviously with the owner's permission). I may put a source and amp in there all day just as a permanent station for critical headphone listening...we'll see. I think Paul/Wendy and Iain (our sponsors) will want to keep their gear in the main hall so they can talk to attendees about it.
  
 Rather than asking what will be in there, perhaps a better question is...what would people like to have in the quiet room? There's no guarantee of anything, but if you can track down an individual (or vendor) whose gear you'd like to audition in the quiet room, then I'd suggest getting in touch with them. If you're after something specific, perhaps just post in this thread to see if anyone has it?


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Andy.
  
 One only has to visit Paul's excellent premises at Biggleswade to understand his awareness of the need to provide the right conditions for audition ! 
 We all have differing reasons for attending these events.For me,It would be beneficial to know what was going to be exhibited.
 Some might consider this too early but I note some members have already stated what they will be bringing.
 I actually posted my comment in response to 'CraftClown' s interesting suggestions regarding blind auditions.Whilst I wouldn't be interested in such a  'trial' , I can see the benefits of having some staged A/B (C/D etc) auditions
 I would welcome some prior knowledge of products to be exhibited in the quiet room.I know of a couple of members who own products which aren't normally available, which I hope they may bring!


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Mark
 I replied to Andy's post prior to reading yours.I'll PM you
 David


----------



## Ancipital

pedalhead said:


> Rather than asking what will be in there, perhaps a better question is...what would people like to have in the quiet room? There's no guarantee of anything, but if you can track down an individual (or vendor) whose gear you'd like to audition in the quiet room, then I'd suggest getting in touch with them. If you're after something specific, perhaps just post in this thread to see if anyone has it?


 
  
 Well, if anyone felt like bringing a ZDS, or a Stellaris...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 (I'd also like to compare an SR-007 and SR-009, possibly out of a BHSE, but that might be expecting a bit too much.)


----------



## smial1966

The Stellaris was on my radar until Brexit and sterling tanking against the dollar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


ancipital said:


> Well, if anyone felt like bringing a ZDS, or a Stellaris...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAttorney

I'd like to see just a small selection of TOTL systems in the quiet room.
 If there's say two of the same TOTL model, then one could be in the quiet room and others in the main area.
  
 This time, I won't be bringing my BHSE - I don't  think it travels well.
  
 Unless the event will already be full of DAVEs, I could bring my DAVE along, which _does_ travel well. - along with whatever TOTL dynamics headphone I get in the meantime from (coincidently) highendheadphones..


----------



## Takeanidea

It'll be interesting to see how this all pans out with the quiet room debate. In terms of the main rooms , we should still be able to listen to each other's gear in reasonable comfort if the tables aren't too close together. I've always had a great time at these get togethers because I treat them as a social gathering as much as a chance to try out gear that I may never have seen before. 
 Although it has often been a non churchlike atmosphere at these Meets - I have bought Sennheiser IE800s , Ibasso DX100 , AKG K1000s , HiFiMan HE-6s all on the strength of having heard them there. Call me a fool....


----------



## TheAttorney

I'm hoping that the Quiet and Main concepts will be complementary to each other: Everyone gets the chance to socialise, view, exchange ideas, etc in the Main areas, but individuals also have the opportunity to pop into the Quiet room when they want to particularly listen to the top of their "must try" list.
  
 I imagine that some conversation will also go on in the Quiet room, but people should expect to get a polite Shhh! if they get too excited.
  
 I listen at very moderate levels - i.e. about 150dB lower than some I've noticed      
 So a noisy background really does affect me.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

theattorney said:


> This time, I won't be bringing my BHSE - I don't  think it travels well.


 
  
 Oh, it travels very well, it's just a bit heavy


----------



## pedalhead

Good to see some gear chatter . 

As an aside, I popped over the see our co-sponsors Paul & Wendy at highendheadphones.co.uk yesterday. I've never seen a better collection of headphone gear in one place outside of a Canjam or Meet. The demo room is stunning too. 





I literally spent the entire day there listening to, well, everything, with a bottomless coffee cup and lots of biscuits. Meet sponsor or not, they deserve a big shout out as the best demo facility by a mile that I've ever visited. Excellent, friendly and zero pressure hosts too .


----------



## Takeanidea

Highend Headphones Visit - @dill3000 and I spent the afternoon there. Very special.


----------



## Middy

I was hoping they could adopt me at some point. I only need a small room with one power socket....


----------



## Takeanidea

I'd give up my job in a heartbeat and clean there - for free - if my Jo would allow me. But it'd be out of the question unfortunately


----------



## smial1966

Hey Trev, my audio unit (lock-up) could do with a vacuuming if you're in the mood!  




takeanidea said:


> I'd give up my job in a heartbeat and clean there - for free - if my Jo would allow me. But it'd be out of the question unfortunately


----------



## Takeanidea

Has the lock up got electric or do I need to bring my own generator? I have a great sleeping bag so that's all sorted


----------



## smial1966

It's climate controlled and has mains power too. Though no squatting is allowed. 




takeanidea said:


> Has the lock up got electric or do I need to bring my own generator? I have a great sleeping bag so that's all sorted


----------



## pedalhead

The lock-up party I've been threatening needs to happen....!


----------



## Takeanidea

You wouldn't be able to call that a mini meet not with all that stuff


----------



## hamlesh

I'm down for this


----------



## pedalhead

hamlesh said:


> I'm down for this




Excellent, and welcome to Head-fi! Traditionally at this point we say "sorry about your wallet", but imho it's high time we changed that to "don't believe all the hype, judge with your own ears"


----------



## Takeanidea

Hear Hear


----------



## Middy

Ear Ear is more accurate


----------



## Tro95

Definitely adding this date to my calendar! Cambridge 2015 was awesome, and one of the best event t-shirts I've seen.
  
Headphones I'll be bringing:
 HE-6 (unmodded, with a toxic silver poison cable and possibly comfier earpads)
 HD650
 Shure SRH1540
 Shure SE846 (all three filters)
  
Source:
 Questyle QP1R - I don't own any DSD tracks but I've been told the QP1R's DSD playback is exceptional. If you bring your DSD tracks on a micro SD card you can just plug that in and give it a try
  
 Not sure anyone cares too much about hearing a Schiit Valhalla 2 and Bifrost with none of the extras?


----------



## Middy

I'd love to hear other people's Schitt. ...it's why Iam coming..
Any kit by them would be great if you can bring it...Thank you....
A free Yaggy Dac if possible.....

I have just recently beefed up my power chain and had a good result..

http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/mains-conditioners-/329-isotek-evo3-isoplug.html
This worked well but more sparkle than huge difference..

http://www.airlinktransformers.com/balanced_power_supply/standard_balanced_power_supplies/BPS1500/

From following a CA thread and getting a UK version of balanced Iso trans...
Reading around people have tried different versions around the world over the years... What brought it to life was a DC offset bias filter....
My bargin of the year....

http://www.atlhifi.com/shop/fully-assembled-devices/dc-blocker-trap-filter-assembled-in-case/

Now no low level hum off the airlink and much better sound.....
How clean your own houses electrics are I don't know so improvements always depend on personal circumstances...
I am just an inexperienced bloke no electronics wizz or audiophile expert...

But this chain can be used on anyone's kit so now I hope I can add some benefit to you gents rather than hogging your gear....and stealing the best ideas...

I imagine a few people lists will change by the time we get to April...


----------



## Tro95

middy said:


> I'd love to hear other people's Schitt. ...it's why Iam coming..
> Any kit by them would be great if you can bring it...Thank you....
> A free Yaggy Dac if possible.....


 
 Maybe we could ask the nice folks at Electromod / Schiit EU to attend? Otherwise I'll look into bringing my rig.


----------



## Middy

Is Mark Dolbear coming? 
It would just be nice seeing him to thank him for sorting out My Mr Speakers Ether Upgrade.... Saved me a fortune on posting to the USA...
I am happy trying new stuff and meeting you all ...wish list kit is just icing on the cake...I still have to be dragged around Milton with the misses...shopping...


----------



## pedalhead

Mark & Paul have already discussed this and we plan to have good representation from Schiit at the meet


----------



## Middy

You had me at Mark...

Thanks Mr 'Christmas' Pedalhead. ..


----------



## pedalhead

ho ho ho


----------



## Tro95

Just had a look at http://www.highendheadphones.co.uk/, I really hope Paul & Wendy can bring some Questyle gear! Ever since I've owned my QP1R I've been extremely keen to hear the rest of their stuff


----------



## smial1966

@Tro95
  
 I'm pretty sure that they will bring the Questyle range to the meet, but why not send Paul an email just to be sure? paul@hifilounge.co.uk 
  
 Cheers,
 Andy. 
  
 Quote:


tro95 said:


> Just had a look at http://www.highendheadphones.co.uk/, I really hope Paul & Wendy can bring some Questyle gear! Ever since I've owned my QP1R I've been extremely keen to hear the rest of their stuff


----------



## pedalhead

Yep, Paul & Wendy have a full Questyle Gold stack and a Silver stack!


----------



## Middy

Getting to the point were we need the hotel for at least a week....


----------



## Takeanidea

They have everything @Middy and I mean everything - this is what I found when I went there - http://www.head-fi.org/t/826881/highend-headphones-visit


----------



## Middy

So two weeks to try everything....at the hotel....
It's my first time at a meet so I want to try everything and try and let people play with my kit...
With Paul and Wendy basically bringing thier shop ...the day is going to go quicK....Fun but no chance of an hour on an LCD4 or run off with a Yaggy and hide in my hotel room....Well before the police kick it down...

I can't wait to meet you all..


----------



## Acapella11

Just stumbled over this thread. Great to hear about the meet. Surely, I will pop in! =)


----------



## Ithilstone

Just want to say Happy New Year to Everyone
 and BTW and OFT ( I feel younger cause I understand those hehe)  
 cough my eye - and I don't even know 3/4 of those 
  
 https://i-d.vice.com/en_us/article/the-best-25-vinyl-records-according-to-david-bowie?utm_source=idfbus&utm_campaign=global


----------



## Middy

Goes without saying so I will say it too. Happy new year all. Spoke to Mark Dolbear at ElectroMod I know owe him a cup of tea and a bun..


----------



## pedalhead

I'm sure quite a few of us owe Mark D a tea/beer, top chap he is.  Happy new year all!  The meet is starting to seem not so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smial1966

Mark Dolbear is indeed a gentleman and top chap in my book, though his confection of choice is an Eccles cake.
 Mark (pedalheead) on the other hand is definitely a Wagon Wheels kinda guy.
 I'm rather partial to a Fondant Fancy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What's your favourite cake?  
  
 Quote:


middy said:


> Goes without saying so I will say it too. Happy new year all. Spoke to Mark Dolbear at ElectroMod I know owe him a cup of tea and a bun..


----------



## Middy

Real Lancashire eccles cakes for me..or fresh cream strawberry tarts...
I know what to bring now...


----------



## pedalhead

Yeah Wagon Wheels are the business, but I'm on a bit of a Tunnock Tea Cake kick at the moment


----------



## smial1966

Excellent choice. I'm also very partial to Cornish Heavy (Hevva) Cake but my burgeoning waistline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


middy said:


> Real Lancashire eccles cakes for me..or fresh cream strawberry tarts...
> I know what to bring now...


----------



## smial1966

Tunnocks Tea Cakes are fantastic too and their merchandising is surreal... Teacake Poncho anyone?!?
  

  
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Yeah Wagon Wheels are the business, but I'm on a bit of a Tunnock Tea Cake kick at the moment


----------



## Takeanidea

You know none of us Cornish eat that Hevva cake. It's nice, but against the Lardy Cake it seems like comparing the iDSD against the Mojo - a poor substitute


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all. I've started a *kit list* on the front page. It's very much a work in progress and will grow (a lot!) in the run up to the meet. Please note the following....
  
  

Feel free to take a look at the *High End Headphones website*. If there's anything in particular you'd like Paul & Wendy to bring, please let me know. We've agreed that I'll collate a list of all requests and forward them on to Paul as the meet approaches.
  
For those bringing gear to the meet, please share the details either by posting in this thread or send me a PM.  Previous experience has shown that it's really helpful for the organizers to have a good idea of kit & table requirements...the 2015 meet was very popular and we ran out of table space! 
  
  
Probably worth mentioning, just to avoid the PM storm...I've already put the Focal Utopia on the list I'll be sending Paul & Wendy 





.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

takeanidea said:


> Update- I have been given the time off! So count me in for one of these rooms and I'll be bringing modded HD800s , HE-6s, Alpha Dogs and  AKG K1000s bass heavy as well as a heavyweight high end First Watt Power Amp of stunning quality built by our very own @dill3000


 

 Hi Takeanidea, will it be permissable to listen to the AKG k1000's in the quiet room, given their nature?


----------



## Takeanidea

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi Takeanidea, will it be permissable to listen to the AKG k1000's in the quiet room, given their nature?


 

 ​I really don't know at this stage - they are very rare and I have some work to do on the cable and I'm not sure whether I want to be removed from the action in a side room. I will have them with me and all things are possible


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Subscribe to the thread, I've to cook up my advice...BTW train tickets from France are almost free for me, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali


----------



## pedalhead

Great stuff, kudos for making the trip, I'm sure it'll be worth it  

I'll have a couple of meet announcements to make soon, so watch this space everyone!


----------



## pedalhead

Ok so, first announcement is that our co-sponsor Highendheadphones.co.uk will be offering a *10% DISCOUNT *on all headphones and related items (amps/dacs/daps/etc) at the meet. There are some headphones I can think of that are virtually never discounted, so you may want take advantage of this if you're in the market for something soon.
  
  
Second announcement is that our man Mark Dolbear (@ElectroMod) will be bringing a *HUGE COLLECTION OF SCHIIT *to the meet for us to play with. As the official Schiit.eu.com, Mark has the lot. If I can remember all the abbreviations correctly, this will include...
  
Freya, Saga, Yggy, Rag, Gumby, Bimby, Mimby, Joti, Fulla 2
  
Mark is also the official MrSpeakers UK distributor and will be bringing along the Ether Flow and Ether C Flow, hopefully along with the brand new ÆON ! He also suggested there may be some ex-demo gear available for cheaps on the day 





.


----------



## Middy

Oh why oh why did I go mad at xmas...

This is a fantastic opportunity for someone and thank you again for arranging all this. 
Very kind of you 


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ithilstone

UUU Mark that's some Goodies ;] 
 I will definitely try ÆONs and I am hoping on compering my DAC with BIFROST - MULTIBIT.


----------



## Cagin

Exquisite news!
  
 Gonna be nice to listen to the Aeons as a teaser, would get it by the end of that month


----------



## MayorDomino

pedalhead said:


> Ok so, first announcement is that our co-sponsor Highendheadphones.co.uk will be offering a *10% DISCOUNT *on all headphones and related items (amps/dacs/daps/etc) at the meet. There are some headphones I can think of that are virtually never discounted, so you may want take advantage of this if you're in the market for something soon.
> 
> 
> Second announcement is that our man Mark Dolbear (@ElectroMod) will be bringing a *HUGE COLLECTION OF SCHIIT *to the meet for us to play with. As the official Schiit.eu.com, Mark has the lot. If I can remember all the abbreviations correctly, this will include...
> ...


 
  
 Ah Jesus i better start saving


----------



## MayorDomino

if anyone is close to  junctions 7 to 21 on M25 and wants a lift i will be happy to oblige


----------



## pedalhead

Our co-sponsor RHA will be offering a stonking *20% DISCOUNT* on all orders at the meet!  Holy smokes!  I reckon I'll be taking advantage of that myself 





.


----------



## Turrican2

pedalhead said:


> Our co-sponsor RHA will be offering a stonking [COLOR=8B4513]*20% DISCOUNT*[/COLOR] on all orders at the meet!  Holy smokes!  I reckon I'll be taking advantage of that myself  .




Wow, very generous. Looking forward to hearing their new gear.


----------



## NevilleM

I'm planning* to bring along my Simon Shilton Aoide Headphone Amplifier.
 Custom wound 30/120 ohm transformers, DHT E55L NOS valves. Toxic silver cable wiring...
 So far it's the only one, though Simon has a second in build.
  
 *Planning as my CD developed a left channel issue, and then my HM901S also developed an issue.
 so I'm almost sourceless this week.


----------



## pedalhead

I'd rather like to try my HD800s on that beauty!


----------



## Tro95

I will be bringing an Aune M1S, too.
  
 I could try and dig out a FiiO X1 and X3 (both first gen) if people were interested, along with some cheaper IEMs (£30 range), but I'd prefer not to bring them unless there was a good interest in them.


----------



## glassmonkey

I can't make a full prediction of my gear list, but it could be pretty cool.  I'll definitely bring Meze 99 classics, a balanced DAC-amp, a DAP or 5 and a buttload of adaptors.


----------



## Ra97oR

I will most likely be bringing in the rarer and odder stuff that I tend to have.
  
 Currently have a STAX SR404LE, Audio Technica AD1000PRM, W3000ANV, and a Fostex TH-X00 Purpleheart. Only universal IEM I have is a Shozy Zero.
  
 Will also bring my Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp with linear power supply and Chord Mojo.


----------



## nuskool

I'm just really starting my headphone journey but I'd really like to attend this. Do you think there will be things like DT770 Pros, Fidelio X2s (more lower range than some of things listed) that I would be able to try? It would be a great opportunity to help me decide on what to purchase.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

nuskool said:


> I'm just really starting my headphone journey but I'd really like to attend this. Do you think there will be things like DT770 Pros, Fidelio X2s (more lower range than some of things listed) that I would be able to try? It would be a great opportunity to help me decide on what to purchase.


 

 If you go to the first page, the second post is where you can make requests for equipment.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

smial1966 said:


> *[size=20.007px]RAFFLE REGRETTABLY CANCELLED DUE TO LACK OF INTEREST/PRIZES FROM AUDIO MANUFACTURERS & RETAILERS. ALL DONATED ITEMS WILL BE USED AS PRIZES IN THREAD COMPETITIONS PRIOR TO THE MEET. [/size]*


 
 Is this for real?


----------



## pedalhead

nuskool said:


> I'm just really starting my headphone journey but I'd really like to attend this. Do you think there will be things like DT770 Pros, Fidelio X2s (more lower range than some of things listed) that I would be able to try? It would be a great opportunity to help me decide on what to purchase.




Yep, if you want to try anything in particular, check out the highendheadphones.co.uk web site for their stock and we'll make sure they're brought to the meet. If they're not available there, it's worth just asking on here in case any other attendees can bring them along.


----------



## smial1966

Yes it is for real. As despite many polite solicitations for raffle donations the only actual item donated by an audio manufacturer/retailer was a pair of RCA interconnects. All of the other `prizes' that were in post#3 had been donated by me and all be given away in the next few weeks as thread competition gifts.  
  
 Quote:


vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Is this for real?


----------



## Ithilstone

That's a shame... With raffle. But if no manufacturer is willing to cough up thats the only reasonable decision. 
Maybe we should have an small auction for those items and still donate to charity?


----------



## Takeanidea

That's very generous of you Andy,
 I agree with Tom on a raffle if that's possible, although I also remember the competitions generate lots of interest in the thread


----------



## Turrican2

Much as a raffle is good fun, I'd rather the event itself be popular and hence fun for all who attend. If that is aided by 'buzz' in the thread, I'm all for that. Getting close now and I personally can't wait!


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Yes it is for real. As despite many polite solicitations for raffle donations the only actual item donated by an audio manufacturer/retailer was a pair of RCA interconnects. All of the other `prizes' that were in post#3 had been donated by me and all be given away in the next few weeks as thread competition gifts.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried to get quite a few manufacturers to donate, they were either non-commital or inconsistent. A shame really. I will be asking a manufacturer if it is okay to give away a review sample that I won't be using, so maybe that will go in the lead-up to the meet.
  
 You could save one grand prize for a raffle. It would be a nice thing if even a little bit o' something could be given out at the meet and benefit charity. I'm surprised that Toxic and High End Headphones didn't want to give something away.


----------



## glassmonkey

ra97or said:


> I will most likely be bringing in the rarer and odder stuff that I tend to have.
> 
> Currently have a STAX SR404LE, Audio Technica AD1000PRM, W3000ANV, and a Fostex TH-X00 Purpleheart. Only universal IEM I have is a Shozy Zero.
> 
> Will also bring my Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp with linear power supply and Chord Mojo.


 
 I'm very much looking forward to the Rupert Neve amp. I missed trying that out at Canjam. Legendary, I hope.


----------



## smial1966

Frank (Toxic Cables) wasn't approached for event sponsorship nor raffle prize donation. Paul from Highendheadphones is co-sponsoring the meet and offering a 10% discount on event purchases, so he's already being very generous in his support. 

With both Epiphany Audio and Just Audio shutting down in 2016/17 times must be very challenging for smaller audio manufacturers. 




glassmonkey said:


> I tried to get quite a few manufacturers to donate, they were either non-commital or inconsistent. A shame really. I will be asking a manufacturer if it is okay to give away a review sample that I won't be using, so maybe that will go in the lead-up to the meet.
> 
> You could save one grand prize for a raffle. It would be a nice thing if even a little bit o' something could be given out at the meet and benefit charity. I'm surprised that Toxic and High End Headphones didn't want to give something away.


----------



## TheAttorney

smial1966 said:


> Frank (Toxic Cables) wasn't approached for event sponsorship nor raffle prize donation. .


 
  
 Is Frank attending the meet?


----------



## smial1966

Not in an 'official' capacity as a purveyor of fine aftermarket cables, as he's most welcome to attend as a head-fi enthusiast. 




theattorney said:


> Is Frank attending the meet?


----------



## smial1966

*Heads up thread participants... tomorrow you'll have a chance to win a brand new pair of... *
  
*Mitchell & Johnson GL2 SE - new Electrostatz headphones.*
  

  
*The competition is open to UK Head-Fiers with at least 10 posts and will run until the correct answer is identified. The winner will receive the cans shortly after competition close. Only one entry per person will be accepted and the judges decision is final. *
  
_*There will be one competition per week in March leading up to the UK Head-Fi Meet on Sunday 2nd April.*_


----------



## smial1966

*It's competition time!*
  
*For the chance to win a pair of the new Mitchell & Johnson GL2 SE Electrostatz headphones...*
  
*...combine your answers to the following 4 part question to form the name of an unusual (but commercially available) headphone that I've recently acquired. *
  
*1. A vowel, e.g. U*
*2. A code word representing the letter ... used in radio communication, e.g. V for Victor*
*3. A form of cooked and preserved pork, e.g. bacon *
*4. A common designation for the original Terminator class robot from the movie*
  
*...the competition will run until the correct answer is posted. N.B. DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR ENTRY BEFORE 20:00 GMT TODAY. As this allows folks at work without internet access to participate on an equal basis with those connected to cyberspace throughout the day.*
  
*The judges decision (that's me) is final. *






 * *


----------



## Takeanidea

Intriguing....... will get to work on this


----------



## Turrican2

not as easy as one might think, good one Andy.


----------



## glassmonkey

turrican2 said:


> not as easy as one might think, good one Andy.


 
 Solved in under 10 minutes.  I think. It all depends on Arnold.


----------



## Takeanidea

glassmonkey said:


> Solved in under 10 minutes.


 
 remarkable


----------



## MayorDomino

So we wait till 8 then post?


----------



## smial1966

But was Arnold the first Terminator?!? 




glassmonkey said:


> Solved in under 10 minutes.  I think. It all depends on Arnold.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> But was Arnold the first Terminator?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fair point, that all depends on the time-travel paradox interpretation all the way through Genisys or whether your interpretation is based on chronology in the real world.


----------



## smial1966

It'll become self evident to those that have correctly answered parts 1-3 of the question which Terminator iteration part 4 is referring to. 

II'l be back... 




glassmonkey said:


> Fair point, that all depends on the time-travel paradox interpretation all the way through Genisys or whether your interpretation is based on chronology in the real world.


----------



## glassmonkey

oBravo HAMT-1
  
 But I must say that the Arnold terminators are 800 - 850 series with a designation of T101. So this isn't quite right.


----------



## MayorDomino

Obravo HAMT1


----------



## MayorDomino

Are there no time stamps?


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Good to see a competition open to UK residents, shame I can't answer it though.


----------



## glassmonkey

mayordomino said:


> Are there no time stamps?


 
 You were 17 seconds too early. I turned on the atomic clock.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

glassmonkey said:


> You were 17 seconds too early. I turned on the atomic clock.


 

 I made it 16.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999998


----------



## glassmonkey

You know we could still be wrong. There are 3 HAMT models.


----------



## Takeanidea

Well done mate


----------



## smial1966

Although I'm minded to disqualify your submission for incorrectly trying to be a smartarse, you have indeed won this competition with your correct entry. Though just to clarify - 

The T-1 Battlefield Robot[1], also known as T-1 Ground Assault Vehicle[2], is a fully autonomous Ground Offensive System[1] and the first Terminator class robot and a Hunter-Killer Tank prototype to be produced by Cyber Research Systems.[2] Designed for extreme combat, the Series 1 was built to clear battlefields of enemy troops with its powerful weaponry.

- so the first Terminator class or T-1 wasn't Arnold but a caterpillar tracked robot. 




glassmonkey said:


> oBravo HAMT-1
> 
> But I must say that the Arnold terminators are 800 - 850 series with a designation of T101. So this isn't quite right. :tongue_smile:


----------



## smial1966

Stay tuned folks as there will be a flash competition taking place this weekend to win a rather nice portable hybrid valve DAC/amp. There'll also be a consolation prize for the funniest entry, so this time creativity and humorous eccentricity will be more important than deduction and logic.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Although I'm minded to disqualify your entry for incorrectly trying to be a smartarse, you have indeed won this competition with your correct entry. Though just to clarify -
> 
> The T-1 Battlefield Robot[1], also known as T-1 Ground Assault Vehicle[2], is a fully autonomous Ground Offensive System[1] and the first Terminator class robot and a Hunter-Killer Tank prototype to be produced by Cyber Research Systems.[2] Designed for extreme combat, the Series 1 was built to clear battlefields of enemy troops with its powerful weaponry.
> 
> ...




That is awesome, Andy. Nicely served crow.



Tasty tasty cake.


----------



## smial1966

Congratulations from one pedant to another! P.M. me your address Micah and I'll post the headphones to you on Monday morning. 




glassmonkey said:


> That is awesome, Andy. Nicely served crow.
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty tasty cake.


----------



## dill3000

NIce work Micah and Andy! I found the competition question very good and the quick answer was good thinking.


----------



## smial1966

*Woo Hoo, it's competition time again...*
  
*The prize is a rather nice portable amp/DAC made by IMS Audio - *http://www.ims-nz.com/
*Here's a Kickstarter video showcasing the amp - *https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/1713979/video-509149-h264_high.mp4
  

  
*For a chance to win a black amp/DAC the competition is simple. Just write a short humorous poem, haiku, limerick, joke or draw a cartoon encompassing your thoughts about Milton Keynes - replete with it's multitudinous roundabouts and arty plastic cows. Please only submit your own creations and do not make any obnoxious or defamatory remarks! Multiple entries are permitted and the winner will be announced on Thursday 9th March at 20:00 GMT. Only UK entrants with at least 10 Head-Fi posts please. The judges (that's me) decision is final. *
  
*Good luck and get those creative juices flowing! *




* *


----------



## pedalhead

Great stuff Andy, excellent looking device. 

In case people don't realise, Andy is giving away his own stuffs here. Top chap!


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> *Woo Hoo, it's competition time again...*
> 
> *The prize is a rather nice portable amp/DAC made by IMS Audio - *http://www.ims-nz.com/
> *Here's a Kickstarter video showcasing the amp - *https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/1713979/video-509149-h264_high.mp4
> ...


 
 I've seen these, quite sexy looking. I also noted their desktop amp on Kickstarter because Trinity Audio backed it.  I'll come up with something, but I've fired my shot across the bow and won a prize so I'm just in for entertainment, unless nobody enters, then donations will happily be accepted, but that would be a damn shame!


----------



## smial1966

To clarify, you don't have to be talented poetically nor a skilled cartoonist to enter this competition, just compose a witty ditty or pen a quick sketch to enter. So for example you could submit...

Milton Keynes,
Roundabout heaven, 
Full of plastic cows...
...but not made in Devon. 

Yes that's a bit crap but it's acceptable as a competition entry. So be bold and start being creative, as there are no wrong answers/entries in this homage to Milton Keynes. 




smial1966 said:


> *Woo Hoo, it's competition time again...*
> 
> *The prize is a rather nice portable amp/DAC made by IMS Audio - *http://www.ims-nz.com/
> *Here's a Kickstarter video showcasing the amp - *https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/1713979/video-509149-h264_high.mp4
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

Ok, just to get things moving , a little poem

Down south there's a town called MK
Which has acres of parkland for children to play
roundabouts aplenty to link way and street
And those plastic cows are actually concrete


----------



## Takeanidea

*Once upon a yore*
*I  headed for St Ives *
*A big mistake that*
*Simply too many wives*
  
*I should've been wiser*
*Cornwall can be quite strange*
*A pastys a fiver*
*You won't get no change*
  
*Flash forward 2 centuries *
*And a couple of miles*
*Four dozen roundabouts*
*To a place full of smiles*
  
*But have I just stepped into a proverbial fire*
*From the saucepan of Cornwall*
*To a Milton Keynes mire?*
  
*Why?*
*do you ask*
*Has Trev lost the plot*
*He's used to weird places*
*He's from Cornwall*
*Is he not?*
  
*Well I'll tell you right now*
*If you stop here awhile*
*To stare at a bovine*
*Deep frozen in style*
  
*Not chewing the cud*
*Or swishing their tail*
*Seen listlessly waiting*
*In a field full of mud*
  
*Keep Bancroft behind us*
*And the cows frozen grin*
*Let us head across roundabouts*
*To the Holiday Inn*
  
*Where insanity reigns*
*Behind an earcup*
*A gaggle of nerds *
*with the speaking on full *
*And the volume right up*
  
*But what do we know*
*When all's said and done*
*An Abyss or Utopia will both sound the same*
*If the drinking pre meet*
*Becomes more than a game*
  
*So here is a toast *
*Let's all raise a coffee*
*To April the 2nd*
*Let's get this thing frothy!!*


----------



## glassmonkey

I think @dill3000 needs to draw something! He did the shirt for the last one. Maybe his entry can be this years' shirt design.


----------



## Type35

Different kind of meet but is anybody planning to attend the Headroom Show at Metropolis Studio in Chiswick at the end of March?


----------



## Takeanidea

type35 said:


> Different kind of meet but is anybody planning to attend the Headroom Show at Metropolis Studio in Chiswick at the end of March?


 
 I'm there on the 25th


----------



## smial1966

Keep those competition entries flowing in as there's more than one prize and you've got until this Thursday to enter.


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> Keep those competition entries flowing in as there's more than one prize and you've got until this Thursday to enter.




More than one prize? I thought there was only one? You are a generous chap Andy


----------



## digitaldave

Just noticed that I'm available that day, I'll be there.


----------



## smial1966

Oh yes, there's a runners-up prize of a blue amp (without the DAC) from IMS, so keep entering the competition folks! 




turrican2 said:


> More than one prize? I thought there was only one? You are a generous chap Andy


----------



## Takeanidea

digitaldave said:


> Just noticed that I'm available that day, I'll be there.



We shall be pleased to see you there


----------



## digitaldave

Thanks. The last meet I went to was the 2015 Cambridge meet, so it'll be nice to come along to see some faces. I like the fact there's going to be a quiet listening room too .


----------



## smial1966

Soon be time to get frothy again at the MILKton Keynes meet* 

* that sad pun is why I'm not an advertising copywriter. 




digitaldave said:


> Thanks. The last meet I went to was the 2015 Cambridge meet, so it'll be nice to come along to see some faces. I like the fact there's going to be a quiet listening room too .


----------



## Takeanidea

It's all about the frothy


----------



## smial1966

takeanidea said:


> It's all about the frothy




Mr. Frothy Beast agrees with you.


----------



## Takeanidea

Where are all those other ditties? C'mon folks Let's see em! I shall bring Modded HD800 Modded HE6 AKG K1000 Bass Heavy Audio Technica W1000Z headphones
Dillans hand built First Was F6 customised power amp
Chord Mojo with OTG case Dacamp
Cayin i5 Ibasso DX100 DAPs
OBravo Erib 2a Sony XBA4ip Trinity Audio PM4 earphones
Many other iems with my own custom earsleeves


----------



## glassmonkey

Prelim gear list:
 Aune M1S DAP
 Echobox Explorer DAP
 HiFiMAN SuperMini DAP
 RHA DACAMP L1
  
 Noble K10E (most likely) w/ Effect Audio Ares II+ Cable
 Full suite of Meze: 99 Classics, 12 Classics, 11 Neo
 HD600 w/ WyWires Red Cable
 Mitchell & Johnson GL2
 1MORE gear: Triple Driver, Double Driver, iBFree (Bluetooth), MK802 (Bluetooth over-ear)
 More to come, I'm sure...
  
  
 I'm planning on cutting together a collage of some sort for my entry. I wrote plenty of verse last year and nobody has done anything visual yet.


----------



## smial1966

*To all potential meet participants, please post in this thread to keep it visible in the `Recent Head-Fi.org Activity' list on the website frontpage, as this increases awareness and let's UK/European members know about the event.   *
  
*With far more choice nowadays when and where to attend events showcasing personal audio in the UK (as most regional shows now have a `head space' area) unless our forthcoming members meet demonstrates it's vibrancy by attaining a critical mass of say e.g. 200 attendees on the day, then I genuinely fear that future commercial sponsorship will not be forthcoming and that these meets - in their current guise - will sadly die out.  *
  
*What do you think?!? Are UK Head-Fi Members Meets doomed? Or is there a way for our amateur events to survive? *


----------



## glassmonkey

Forgot RHA gear!
  
 That is a terrible crime on my part:
 CL1
 CL750
 ma750
 s500i
  
 See you all soon! Tell all your friends and get them to post what they are bringing, no matter how meagre! Last time all I brought was the LH Labs GO1000, a DX50 and my HD600. The Cambridge meet was what really launched me into this hobby. I think it could be like that for attendees of the Milton Keynes meet.


----------



## RHA Team

glassmonkey said:


> Forgot RHA gear!
> 
> That is a terrible crime on my part:
> CL1
> ...


 
  
 I will just pretend you were saving the best till last  
  
 On that note, I will have the full RHA range and available to demo as well.If anyone is super keen to try any of the products I am sure we can work something out in regards to letting them be tested in the quiet room and away from the RHA table for a proper listen.


----------



## Takeanidea

No get together of like minded headphone enthusiasts in the UK will die out! It will be interesting to see how this meet turns out ; I knnow on our personal expectations it will be a success because we will reforge friendships which are too little rekindled in this fast moving World of ours. What may be an issue is reaching that critical mass of 200+ attendees.
 To those sat on the fence consider this - I went to a Sound & Vision Show at Bristol which was rammed on 6 floors and had all kinds of stuff and that was 2 weeks ago but......
  
 They didn't have AKG K1000 Bass Heavy Headphones - the nly place in the UK this year you can listen to K1000s is at Milton Keynes
  

  
  
 Nowhere else in the UK will the First Watt F6 50 Watts Per Channel Power Amp be on demo. Noone else on the planet has the modded version I have. Nowhere else can you listen to an AKG K1000 put through something as incredible as this


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> No get together of like minded headphone enthusiasts in the UK will die out! It will be interesting to see how this meet turns out ; I knnow on our personal expectations it will be a success because we will reforge friendships which are too little rekindled in this fast moving World of ours. What may be an issue is reaching that critical mass of 200+ attendees.
> To those sat on the fence consider this - I went to a Sound & Vision Show at Bristol which was rammed on 6 floors and had all kinds of stuff and that was 2 weeks ago but......
> 
> They didn't have AKG K1000 Bass Heavy Headphones - the nly place in the UK this year you can listen to K1000s is at Milton Keynes
> ...


 
 Damn straight, Trev! On a lesser scale, nobody has the collection of adaptors that I do (I'll add some pics later). I've got DAPs in multiple flavours of balanced. If you want to get your portable gear on, I'll have a source that makes it sound awesome and High End Headphones will have all the top rung stuff that I can't afford. Live vicariously. Get FROTHY!

 I may even have the @EffectAudio / Empire Ears Arthur/Excalibur $3800 in ear that I'll soon be reviewing at the event. I'll cross my fingers that I still have it. There will be way more unique things than what I'll be bringing, but these local meets often have one-of-a-kind stuff.


----------



## dill3000

I'll be bringing my modded HE6's with the new HIFIMAN headband upgraded pads and cable.
  

  
 Another HE6 fully modded with hardwired 16 core silver gold wire.   Pic also shows my hand built mini beast which I'll be bringing also.
  
  

  
 I'll try and bring my main beast amp for driving my HE6 (both beast amps also sounds great with the HE1000s and the K1000s) - the first pic is with the panel opened, the second pic shows the beast with my hand built DAC
  
  

  

  
 Also my HD800s and another amp.


----------



## Tro95

Milton Keynes, from what little I know,
 Is a place with a dome full of snow,
 Just a dot on a map,
 It's probably a trap,
 But in April, a venue I will go.


----------



## glassmonkey

dill3000 said:


> I'll be bringing my modded HE6's with the new HIFIMAN headband upgraded pads and cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Two modded HE-6s, two beasts, and a NEW AMP! This is cause for celebration!


----------



## Tro95

glassmonkey said:


> Two modded HE-6s, two beasts, and a NEW AMP! This is cause for celebration!




I'll be bringing some unmodded HE-6s too, which could prove to be a nice comparison. My only balanced cable is the stock one which has oxidised somewhat, though, so I'll be restricted to my silver poison SE cable.


----------



## glassmonkey

tro95 said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Two modded HE-6s, two beasts, and a NEW AMP! This is cause for celebration!
> ...


 
@Takeanidea has a WyWires Red cable for his HE-6 in balanced, we can always roll that out.


----------



## smial1966

If everything goes according to plan I'll have this hand built beast on demo at the meet...





...just look at all that thermionic goodness.

A few specifications - 

Power: 3.5w
Headphone impedance drive: 10 - 3K Ohm
Frequency response: 12 - 150K Hz
Double triode composite output in Circlotron configuration


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> If everything goes according to plan I'll have this hand built beast on demo at the meet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Holy smokes!!!  Is that....TWENTY tubes I can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  I would very much like to hear that one


----------



## pedalhead

I can't compete with twenty tubes in a single amp, but as everyone else is getting their gear out, here are a couple of pieces I'll be bringing along...
  

  
DiDiT DAC212SE feeding a Wells Audio Enigma (modded by @dill3000 with an Elma 47-step attenuator).  On the left is a Gustard U12 feeding the dac some I2S goodness


----------



## smial1966

Power Output 3,5 watt per channel

Dual Mono Power Supply

weight 35 Kg

Full Tubes Regulated Power Supply 12 Tubes ( 6 x channel)

2 ECC802S input/driver stage per channel

2 6CG7 double triode in triode composite Circlotron operating

Frequency Response 12 hz to 150 Khz

Output is in Current

Output impedance 10 Ohm to 3 Kohm





pedalhead said:


> Holy smokes!!!  Is that....TWENTY tubes I can see :eek: ?  I would very much like to hear that one


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Power Output 3,5 watt per channel
> 
> Dual Mono Power Supply
> 
> ...


 
 Schnikies! The tube cost alone of that must be eye-watering, and to think, they'll all have different replacement cycles.


----------



## smial1966

Audio nirvana never comes cheap, nor is it particularly convenient. :rolleyes:




glassmonkey said:


> Schnikies! The tube cost alone of that must be eye-watering, and to think, they'll all have different replacement cycles.


----------



## smial1966

More thermionic eye candy...



...my Modwright special edition 'Ultimate Tryst' will also be present at the meet.


----------



## smial1966

*Don't forget that the current competition (see post #251) finishes today at 20:00 GMT. So there's still time to submit your entries and potentially win a great prize. *


----------



## Turrican2

Here's some of my gear I'll be bringing for folks to try on 2nd April


----------



## glassmonkey

turrican2 said:


> Here's some of my gear I'll be bringing for folks to try on 2nd April


 
 Are you loaded up with Pono adaptors? If you've got one that connects to 2.5mm TRRS or XLR, I've probably got you otherwise covered.  Are your K3003s coming? When did you get that LZA4? Why am I asking so many questions!?


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> Are you loaded up with Pono adaptors? If you've got one that connects to 2.5mm TRRS or XLR, I've probably got you otherwise covered.  Are your K3003s coming? When did you get that LZA4? Why am I asking so many questions!?


 

 Yes, fully loaded! I've got MMCX to Pono and  4-pin xlr to both pono and 2.5mm trrs. Can never have enough adaptors (or questions!)
  
 K3003's will be coming, along with their counterfit equivalents....
  
 Had the LZ-A4 for a few months, like them so much I bought a secondary pair, they are awesome value.


----------



## Ithilstone

My competition entry;
  
 I am not really good with words and even worth with drawings.
 I was only once and very briefly to pick up a bike in Milton Keynes 
 Here is my short impression from there:
  
 M1, roundabout, roundabout,
 roundabout, roundabout, roundabout,
 roundabout, roundabout, Shell,
 roundabout, roundabout, roundabout,
 roundabout, roundabout, bummer M1 again...
  
 The end.
  
  
 Well actually it was not the and because i just got lost on the first attempt
 and have to get back - Only managed to find the place around 25-30min spinning on various roundabout.
 So learn from my mistakes and take updated Satnav on your way to the Mini meet ;]]]]


----------



## pedalhead

ithilstone said:


> My competition entry;
> 
> I am not really good with words and even worth with drawings.
> I was only once and very briefly to pick up a bike in Milton Keynes
> ...


 
  
 Perfect!


----------



## Takeanidea

I expect you'll be interested in what the new Hugo sounds like Phil. Nice collection as always. A lots changed there since Cambridge


----------



## Ithilstone

Photos will follow 
  
 But  gear I am taking:
  
 Laptop Foobar2000 > usb to coax >
  
 Fixed and fully recapped Arcam Delta One (N.O.S DAC based on single Philips TDA1541A) First stand alone DAC made in UK
 connected to
 NVA AP20
 or fixed and fully recapped Kenwood KA-7300
  
  
 You can call it vintage corner ;]
  
 plus
  
 Hifiman - HE-6s (Modded by Dillan - newer HE-560 headband) with Brainwavz Angled Memory Foam Earpads
  
 Photos next week or so
  
 I might bring some loan stuff from NVA HQ
 http://www.nvahifi.co.uk/nva-products
  
 AP10 
 http://www.nvahifi.co.uk/ap10h-headphone-amplifier
 BMU
 http://www.nvahifi.co.uk/balanced-mains-unit/
  
 and if I end up coming down there for 2 days 
 and we will have a chance to set up something in the room
 http://www.nvahifi.co.uk/cube-1-loudspeakers
 with some passive pre amp and mono blocks


----------



## glassmonkey

On the spot poem (written without any practice or editing:
  
*Milton or Maynard*
  
 John Maynard Keynes was an economist
 On whom my study and living are based.
 I do not know if he would approve
 The inefficient milky loops
 Roundabouts and concrete cows
 And travelers lost between here and now
  
 "Was the city name derived from him?"
 Ponders a perplexed American
 Did the town a portmanteau adapt
 Smashing John Milton's poetic cap
 And Maynard Keynes' economist pen
 To build a city of loops without end?
  
 I cannot envision a poetical bent
 That John Milton could have lent
 Or an efficiency that can explain
 How Maynard Keynes would fit the name
 Maybe the planners just liked the John two
 And tossed their logic down the loo?
  
 I suppose that Google has the answers
 But this health economist must study cancer.
  
  
 I wasn't sure I'd have time to make a collage, as I've got to draw up an interview for RHA, an interview for iFi and port some reviews for the audioprimate.blog. My hits are down the last couple days. Must work harder.
  
@FortisFlyer75 are you coming to Milton Keynes? I want to see what you are bringing if so. Same goes for you @Jackpot77.
  
 *Corrected a couple errors, I had put Milton in for Maynard. This is what on the spot poetry gets you!
  
 Cheers,
 Micah


----------



## Ithilstone

pedalhead said:


> Perfect!


 
 Far from that ;]]] but thanx ;] 
 MK truly is the only place I know that will have you spinning in circles all day long ;]


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> I expect you'll be interested in what the new Hugo sounds like Phil. Nice collection as always. A lots changed there since Cambridge




Indeed it has Trev. Almost don't want to listen to the new Hugo, in case I like! The same reason I'm on the fence about hearing Andys Dave,

Also I'll be borrowing the following to bring to the meet

New from iFi audio
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-ione/ 




And not so new but incredibly awesome nevertheless, the iCan Pro


----------



## Ithilstone

What is uk price for iCan Pro? 
The more i read about it the more it looks interesting


----------



## Turrican2

I've extended my original slightly



Down south there's a town called MK
Which has acres of parkland for children to play
roundabouts aplenty to link way and street
And those plastic cows are actually concrete

Warehouses for business old and new
From amazon.com to irn bru
Costco, ikea, the locations a win
But for headfiers the only place is the holiday inn!


----------



## Turrican2

ithilstone said:


> What is uk price for iCan Pro?
> The more i read about it the more it looks interesting




It's around the £1600 mark, I think main cables r us sell it.


----------



## Takeanidea

Very reasonable. I'm going to order a couple in case I lose one


----------



## Takeanidea

Tom , you going to see if you can get some headfi discount before an impulse buy?


----------



## dill3000




----------



## Takeanidea

Dillon, that's fantastic my friend! Milkon Keynes indeed!


----------



## smial1966

Blimey... missed my own competition prize announcement by 26 minutes. Anyway...

The first prize of a very nice hybrid amp/DAC from IMS Audio... drum roll... goes to our very own Trev (Takeanidea) for his brilliantly perceptive poem (post #256) which made me laugh heartily and explained a lot about the Cornish. 

The runners up prize of a hybrid amp (sans DAC) from IMS goes to Dillan (dil3000) for his bold graphic illustration. 

Well done to everyone that entered. Trev & Dillan please P.M. me your home addresses and I'll post your prizes soonest.

There will be a new competition starting tomorrow with a very nice prize!


----------



## Takeanidea

How brilliant is that for a start to my weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall PM you forthwith Andy. That graphic from Dillon was full of insight and did great justice to Dillon's talent


----------



## Takeanidea

I had always wanted to hear what the IMS Valve Amp was like. I didn't realise there was a Dac/Amp which is even better.
  
 I shall put a review on the thread and take it to the meet and people can compare it against the Cayin i5


----------



## dill3000

Wow I got runner up!   Great - looking forward to trying out the IMS Valve Amp.  Well done Trev! wicked poem!


----------



## pedalhead

@dill3000 you are a talented dude, excellent picture! 

Congrats to both you and Trev


----------



## Takeanidea

@dill3000 70 posts in 4 years. But he makes them count


----------



## Jackpot77

glassmonkey said:


> On the spot poem (written without any practice or editing:
> 
> *Milton or Maynard*
> 
> ...




Hi Micah

I went be able to attend, sadly - tax year end tends to take over the whole week including weekends in my job, and I'm due to complete on buying a house as well about two days after the meet, so spare time isn't my friend.

Will drop you a PM about the other stuff we have been talking about recently - all is still good, just need to get a few things organised!


----------



## Turrican2

Congrats Trev and Dillon, well played.


----------



## Takeanidea

Thanks very much Phil. Am still gobsmacked by Dillon's artwork. Knowing Dillon I wonder whether that was as finished as you wanted it my friend? It was posted at the very last seconds of the competition and I know you are always at breakneck speed with all the balls you are juggling......Am glad we got to see it anyway


----------



## smial1966

Already amended to use as the meet T-shirt graphic. What do you guys think?



I should receive a sample garment next week and will check the quality. If it's OK the T-shirts work out at £20, which is more expensive than previous years as those garments were bought in bulk (around 100 each time) and these T-shirts are individually printed to order.




takeanidea said:


> Thanks very much Phil. Am still gobsmacked by Dillon's artwork. Knowing Dillon I wonder whether that was as finished as you wanted it my friend? It was posted at the very last seconds of the competition and I know you are always at breakneck speed with all the balls you are juggling......Am glad we got to see it anyway


----------



## Tro95

Congrats Takeanidea! Also, great picture Dill 
  
 Smial, I absolutely love my 2015 meet t-shirt, the design and quality is great. Is there any option of perhaps an updated version?


----------



## smial1966

Afraid not as each design is specific to the meet and exclusive to that year. 




tro95 said:


> Congrats Takeanidea! Also, great picture Dill
> 
> Smial, I absolutely love my 2015 meet t-shirt, the design and quality is great. Is there any option of perhaps an updated version?


----------



## dill3000

Trev, I was working on it but running behind  I guess the 8:00 deadline put a stopping point on me working on it   I had to do some speedy scanning and uploading lol. 
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> Thanks very much Phil. Am still gobsmacked by Dillon's artwork. Knowing Dillon I wonder whether that was as finished as you wanted it my friend? It was posted at the very last seconds of the competition and I know you are always at breakneck speed with all the balls you are juggling......Am glad we got to see it anyway


----------



## smial1966

Methinks that Jude should employ Dillan to produce illustrations for the CanJam event T-shirts, as the SoCal CanJam garment's graphic is somewhat naff.


----------



## smial1966

Guys, 

Forgot that there's an RBS Six Nations match this evening (come on Ireland) so will post the new competition details sometime this weekend. 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## Takeanidea

Andy , we are watching that at the moment . My first chance to watch the 6 nations this time round. As soon as I get the Dacamp I will get to work on.talking about it.


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Forgot that there's an RBS Six Nations match this evening (come on Ireland) so will post the new competition details sometime this weekend.
> 
> ...




England vs Scotland today.....epic


----------



## smial1966

Should be an excellent Calcutta Cup as Scotland are resurgent and bristling with confidence, that said, England will win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> England vs Scotland today.....epic


----------



## Turrican2

Nope.


----------



## smial1966

61 - 21 cracking match. 




turrican2 said:


> Nope.


----------



## Rowethren

smial1966 said:


> 61 - 21 cracking match.


 
  
 Just what I was thinking


----------



## Turrican2

/&(/&(@-

That's how to lose


----------



## Takeanidea

England not second best for once and possibly about to break a World Record!


----------



## Jackpot77

takeanidea said:


> England not second best for once and possibly about to break a World Record!




As a proud Welshman it pains me to say it, but if you do get the record next weekend, you guys (and especially Eddie Jones) will deserve it. First time England have really hit their straps in the tournament, and it was very impressive to watch. Just wondering why Scotland couldn't save that performance for the Wales game a few weeks back!


----------



## thelardboy

tro95 said:


> Definitely adding this date to my calendar! Cambridge 2015 was awesome, and one of the best event t-shirts I've seen.
> 
> Headphones I'll be bringing:
> HE-6 (unmodded, with a toxic silver poison cable and possibly comfier earpads)
> ...


 

 I see you're taking SE846s to the meet.  Would you like some spare Shure tips for the meet?  I've been sorting out the loft and found a bag full of unused tips.  There's at least three pairs of everything excluding the large olives, which are my usual preference.  There's some tri-flange and even the old harder silicon tips that Shure used to provide with the E2c range.  I'm hoping to come along to the meet, but in case I don't, I can send them to you, if you want them?
  
 Send me a PM to work out logistics.


----------



## smial1966

*It's COMPETITION TIME...*

 Very nice prize of a Massdrop x Grace Design m9XX DAC/Amp - full specifications and review links here: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp







 To enter submit your favourite newly discovered band/singer and their most recent album from 2016/17. Write a brief sentence or two about why you particularly like the group/singer. All albums must be readily available to download (CD quality minimum resolution) via a non-subscription service e.g. Bandcamp or HD Tracks. Any musical genre permissible.

 Only *three entries* per person so choose carefully! Entrants must be UK residents and have a minimum of 10 Head-Fi posts prior to today. I will pick my top 3 choices and put them to a thread vote - obviously you can't vote for your own submission. Entries in by Friday 17th March (20:00 GMT) and the voting will occur over that weekend. Winner announced Sunday 19th March at 20:00 GMT.


----------



## Tro95

thelardboy said:


> I see you're taking SE846s to the meet.  Would you like some spare Shure tips for the meet?  I've been sorting out the loft and found a bag full of unused tips.  There's at least three pairs of everything excluding the large olives, which are my usual preference.  There's some tri-flange and even the old harder silicon tips that Shure used to provide with the E2c range.  I'm hoping to come along to the meet, but in case I don't, I can send them to you, if you want them?
> 
> Send me a PM to work out logistics.


 

 That would be great, thank you! I have quite a few tips (including non-Shure ones) that I will be bringing to the meet, but any extra would be a welcome addition for others to use. Don't worry about posting them, just bring them if you do attend


----------



## Takeanidea

I don't want to win this but i am happy to kick this off. Robert Reed is my newest discovery . Robert , like myself , has never truly grown up. He hankers back to the old days. The man cannot let himself be moved too far away from the mid 1970s specifically Mike Oldfield and his early instrumental albums such as Tubular Bells Ommadawn and Incantations . As some of you may know i am a huge Mike Oldfield fan. Mike Oldfield has innovated his style in line with the fleeting fashions of the record buying public , many of which are cloth eared nincompoops. Most Oldfield fans are long in the tooth , and , like myself are looking forward to the next 50 years of their life. All we want is a rehash of Tubular Bells for chrissakes! Why all this trance and disco? We want mandolins and glockenspiel! He even has vocals on some of his songs! Sacrilege! 
Thankfully , Robert Reed feels our pain , our longing , our angst. He has chucked as many flutes , pianos, bagpipes and bells and whistles as you could possibly get away with in this era of Oldfield ignorance. He has done 2 albums , they both pay a slavish homage to MO and of course those bells, THE BELLS!THE BELLS! Rob Reed decided album II needed jazzing up a bit. With extreme reluctance he decided upon getting some drumming in the album. Miraculously he convinced the only drummer Olfieldesque enough to make it work. The results are what we all could only dream of, the ultimate Oldfield comeback , reinvented in the Welsh Mountains given fresh legs but with the same corduroy trousers.That is until , Return to Ommadawn......[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/Uo-nDlzAGhk[/VIDEO]



 Ladies and gentlemen I humbly offer you Sanctuary. 
[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/Tsvq2Qt-acE[/VIDEO]


https://robertreed.bandcamp.com/album/sanctuary-ii


Andy , a sentence or 2 is impossible for me. Simply impossible. I happily concede defeat at this challenge.


----------



## smial1966

Just bought and downloaded 'Sanctuary II' from Bandcamp. Great start to the competition. 




takeanidea said:


> I don't want to win this but i am happy to kick this off. Robert Reed is my newest discovery . Robert , like myself , has never truly grown up. He hankers back to the old days. The man cannot let himself be moved too far away from the mid 1970s specifically Mike Oldfield and his early instrumental albums such as Tubular Bells Ommadawn and Incantations . As some of you may know i am a huge Mike Oldfield fan. Mike Oldfield has innovated his style in line with the fleeting fashions of the record buying public , many of which are cloth eared nincompoops. Most Oldfield fans are long in the tooth , and , like myself are looking forward to the next 50 years of their life. All we want is a rehash of Tubular Bells for chrissakes! Why all this trance and disco? We want mandolins and glockenspiel! He even has vocals on some of his songs! Sacrilege!
> Thankfully , Robert Reed feels our pain , our longing , our angst. He has chucked as many flutes , pianos, bagpipes and bells and whistles as you could possibly get away with in this era of Oldfield ignorance. He has done 2 albums , they both pay a slavish homage to MO and of course those bells, THE BELLS!THE BELLS! Rob Reed decided album II needed jazzing up a bit. With extreme reluctance he decided upon getting some drumming in the album. Miraculously he convinced the only drummer Olfieldesque enough to make it work. The results are what we all could only dream of, the ultimate Oldfield comeback , reinvented in the Welsh Mountains given fresh legs but with the same corduroy trousers. Ladies and gentlemen I humbly offer you Sanctuary.
> That is until , Return to Ommadawn......
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

The drumming was a bit underdone Andy but when it kicks in it takes me straight back to 1983, Simon Phillips was the drummer and producer. The drumming had a character and particularly a reverb that is unique. I love Keith Moon's power drumming but my favourite is what was on that Crises album.
Andy I'm so happy you're giving it a try, it's amazing what the Internet can do when it tries


----------



## smial1966

Couldn't agree more Trev, as even though I try to experience different bands and genres, my capacity to discover new music is limited. So I hope that we'll all find fresh inspiration and develop our musical palates via this thread competition.  




takeanidea said:


> The drumming was a bit underdone Andy but when it kicks in it takes me straight back to 1983, Simon Phillips was the drummer and producer. The drumming had a character and particularly a reverb that is unique. I love Keith Moon's power drumming but my favourite is what was on that Crises album.
> Andy I'm so happy you're giving it a try, it's amazing what the Internet can do when it tries


----------



## glassmonkey

It's hard to pick just one. Do I choose Andy Shauf - The Party or Your Friend - Gumption? Both are excellent, but Andy got more plays from me.

The Party is a lushly arranged sparingly sung/spoke album from 10 different perspectives over 10 songs telling the story of a singular night. The content has excellent sparkle (too much on piano on several tracks) while having a layered emotional and musical presentation that is absolutely captivating.

I've posted about the album on audioprimate.blog, and you can find the album on Bandcamp for $7, which is quite reasonable.


----------



## pedalhead

"The Party" is excellent, great choice @glassmonkey
  
 My recommendation is a brand new album from *Hurray for the Riff Raff*, called _The Navigator_.  It's quite a genre-bender from an American artist of Puerto Rican descent, addressing the political state of the USA in these turbulent times. At various times her voice reminds me of Patti Smith, Fiona Apple and Margo Timmins. Arrangements often very creative, and despite some compression in the mastering, parts of it are a superb test of imaging on my speaker system.
  
 Favourite tracks: "The Navigator", "Pa'lante" and "Finale". Definitely worth listening through as a whole album.


----------



## pedalhead

This isn't my official entry (as we're only allowed one), The rules have changed (thanks Andy!), so this is my second submission ....I wanted to share this absolutely gorgeous EP from *Peter Broderick*, called "_Grunewald_". Perfect late night music


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> This isn't my official entry (as we're only allowed one), but as we're talking about great new music, I wanted to share this absolutely gorgeous EP from *Peter Broderick*, called "_Grunewald_". Perfect late night music




 You are the King of late night music, Mark. Mark has fantastic taste, but he likes to chill out a bit more than me normally. I'll certainly be listening to this tomorrow at work.  I don't need to be alert for that at all.


----------



## Jackpot77

smial1966 said:


> It's COMPETITION TIME...
> 
> Very nice prize of a Massdrop x Grace Design m9XX DAC/Amp - full specifications and review links here: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
> 
> ...




Artist: Walking On Cars
Album: Everything This Way
Sample track: https://youtu.be/w5h4yJ-BpL4
Qobuz link: http://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/everything-this-way-walking-on-cars/0060254764577

These guys are a recent discovery for me - great piano work, distinctive vocals and and overall sound like a cross between Snow Patrol (if someone had convinced them to stop being so damn miserable all the time) and Coldplay (if someone had confined them to just lighten up). Great synth and sub bass undertones to the more traditional rock based arrangements as well (tracks 1, 4 and 5 are personal favourites). Add a singer with a memorable twang to his voice to make them unmistakable and it all adds up to a record that I was expecting to dismiss without a second thought 
as not my sort of thing but which hasn't left rotation on my drive to work each day for at least a month.


----------



## smial1966

*COMPETITION UPDATE...*
  
*As folks are submitting such excellent entries into the competition and I'm keen to discover more new bands/singers, I've revised the entry terms so that participants can now make three entries each. Obviously if you've already entered then you now have two more attempts left. *
  
*Keep entering! *




*   *


----------



## Jackpot77

Second entry:

Artist: Foy Vance
Album: The Wild Swan
Sample tracks:

Burden - https://youtu.be/U9OYW4JBWXI

Coco - https://youtu.be/Il1CIIdtOAE

He has been around for years, but is a very unprolific artist. This album is hands down my most played of 2016, with a fantastic minimalist recording that captures a lot of the smaller room sounds and just focuses on the acoustic/funk/county rhythms and his amazing voice. Seem this guy live a few times and every time has been different. This guy should be huge (please ignore the hipster moustache).


----------



## MayorDomino

Band: The Claypool Lennon Delirium Album: Monolith Of Phobos  
 This Album reminds me of the music my brother would play to me when i was a kid to try and get me into music,
 And with a Lennon on Vocals and Claypool on Bass you cant go far wrong.They played all the instruments on the album between them which is cool.
      
  
  
http://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/monolith-of-phobos-the-claypool-lennon-delirium/5414939939242?player_type=flash#item


----------



## pedalhead

My next suggestion is the latest album by *King Creosote* - "_Astronaut Meets Appleman_" . 
  

  
 I reckon this is my new favourite from Kenny Anderson aka King Creosote. I was lucky enough to see him play the whole album live a few weeks back, brilliant and entertaining performer. The album contains some creative & excellent arrangements, his usual folksy Scottish vocals, and best of all...bagpipes!  Don't let that put you off, just listen to my favourite track on the album (and indeed my favourite track of 2016 outright!), "Melin Wynt"....
  
  

  
 Other favourite tracks from the album...
  

  
 (Couldn't find the album version on Youtube, but this is an excellent live performance)...


----------



## Takeanidea

jackpot77 said:


> Second entry:
> 
> Artist: Foy Vance
> Album: The Wild Swan
> ...


 
 Saw Foy Vance twice last year - in Lincoln Showground and at Exeter Westpoint . Both times Foy was supporting Elton John. I thought he was great. I can't get into The Wild Swan , I think it's because it's not how I remember his minimalism at the shows. But I will let it grow on me, I've clearly not given it enough time. If you get a chance to see him , he is wonderful live


----------



## Jackpot77

takeanidea said:


> Saw Foy Vance twice last year - in Lincoln Showground and at Exeter Westpoint . Both times Foy was supporting Elton John. I thought he was great. I can't get into The Wild Swan , I think it's because it's not how I remember his minimalism at the shows. But I will let it grow on me, I've clearly not given it enough time. If you get a chance to see him , he is wonderful live




Seen him a few times myself. If you prefer the minimalist stuff he does on his solo shows, you should track down the Melrose or Life Of The Toilet Tour EPs if you haven't already heard them?

Wasn't initially convinced by The Wild Swan, but life all true favourites, it's fair to say it's grown on me just a little since that first spin!


----------



## smial1966

Some excellent competition entries chaps so well done and keep them coming!


----------



## pedalhead

Got any recommendations of your own for us, Andy?


----------



## Takeanidea

Peter Broderick is an inspired choice Mark.


----------



## Takeanidea

If only I had time to listen to some of this stuff! I always seem so busy. Why can't someone put the brakes on! I am alone in this? I've had an email asking me post a review thing on "as soon as possible" as "they have gone behind on schedule". At my expense of course


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi Everyone,
  
 Getting all the gear ready and just got more product to play with, i am now bringing the following:
  
 Lots of Schiit, yes lots Jotunheim, Fulla2, Yggy, Rag etc etc what fits in the car
 Mr Speaker we have both Ether Flow version (open/closed) also Aeon and Ether E (prototype) with King Sound M20 Amplifier.
 A few King Sound Headphones and the portable amplifier.
  
 If you want to see a certain product let me know and I will see what I can do, hope to see you all soon.
  
 Mark


----------



## pedalhead

electromod said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting all the gear ready and just got more product to play with, i am now bringing the following:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Mark. Aeon _and_ the Ether Electrostatic prototype. Superb!


----------



## Takeanidea

Nice to see Mark and Electromod at a meet again


----------



## pedalhead

*Hi all. *
  
*For anyone who is staying at the hotel on Saturday night and would like to group up for dinner (and join in our inevitable pre-event mini-meet), please send me a PM as soon as possible so I can give the hotel restaurant the expected numbers. *
  
*Thanks!*


----------



## smial1966

There'll be quaffing and scoffing and headphones a doffing! 




pedalhead said:


> *Hi all.*
> 
> *For anyone who is staying at the hotel on Saturday night and would like to group up for dinner (and join in our inevitable pre-event mini-meet), please send me a PM as soon as possible so I can give the hotel restaurant the expected numbers. *
> 
> *Thanks!*


----------



## Takeanidea

A pre meet dinner before it gets messy sounds like a good plan!


----------



## glassmonkey

Album: Magnetic Fields - 50 Song Memoir
 Available from Nonesuch Records: http://www.nonesuch.com/albums/50-song-memoir, still waiting on UK stock
  
 They says it better than me:


> The Magnetic Fields' 50 Song Memoir chronicles the 50 years of songwriter Stephin Merritt's life with one song per year [in witty autobiography or documentary]. He plays more than 100 instruments, from ukulele to piano to drum machine to abacus.


 

  
 This is 5 discs of music. Helluva way to celebrate 50 years on the planet. The whole album isn't available on Tidal, but I've heard about 10 tracks so far. Lots of funny and interesting stuff.


----------



## RobHu

Hello all! I am a new Head Fi member, this is my first post!
  
 I'm a total convert to audiophile quality sound, at Christmas I went from listening to music occasionally on some 10 year old cheap Sennheisers to a pair of Audeze LCD-3 (2016 Fazor) phones paired with an RME ADI-2 Pro. It has been a real life changing experience for me.
  
 I am really looking forward to coming to the Milton Keynes meet up as I live nearby (Cambridge), and would also like to meet the High End Headphones people (I've been wanting to go visit them, but have been a bit afraid that I might come away with a much lighter wallet!).
  
 I see that people are going to be demoing their gear out for other Head-Fi-ers to try. I thought it might be interesting for others to try out the RME ADI-2 Pro[1], a professional quality AD/DA converter / USB DAC -- given that RME have a good reputation in the professional audio world, but this is their first product targeting the pro-sumer (I have been told that the head engineer Matthias Carstens designed it because he personally wanted to produce a 'best possible' headphone amp).
  
 Would that be of interest to other people? Do I need to reserve a table or something in advance?
  
 My best friend (who is also a microchip engineer) is very involved in creating music and is a big fan of RME and their engineering excellence, so he persuaded me to go the RME/professional audio route rather than the route of companies that primarily target the consumer market. I'm really interested to get a feel of the difference on that side of the audio world too.
  
 I was thinking I'd bring my Macbook Pro, the ADI-2 Pro, Audeze LCD-3s, and headphone stand, then run Spotify (I have Premium, so use High Quality mode) with a load of tracks saved locally (in case there is no WiFi). Does that sound adequate? Any suggestions of how I could be more helpful?
  
 Really excited about trying out some other high end headphones, particularly the LCD-4s.

 [1] https://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/adi_2-pro.php


----------



## Tro95

My newly discovered favourite artist must be Thomas Zwijsen (website https://www.thomaszwijsen.com/index.html). He is a dutch nylon-strung guitarist, playing solo covers of rock & metal artists in a beautifully melodic and relaxing Brazilian jazz style. He has several CDs devoted to Iron Maiden covers, and the way he has arranged some of the harmonies is truly wonderful. He is my favourite newly discovered artist because it's introduced me to a completely new genre of music just by building on what I already know and love.
  
 His latest album is called Nylon Maiden: Preserved in Time. It can be purchased as a physical CD from his website, or a CD quality download (flac and mp3 320) is available from https://www.cdbaby.com/Artist/ThomasZwijsen.
  
 If you've ever been an Iron Maiden fan, you seriously need to try him out as an artist.
  
 EDIT: You can hear most of his stuff on Youtube if you want to check him out without requiring a purchase.


----------



## MayorDomino

electromod said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting all the gear ready and just got more product to play with, i am now bringing the following:
> 
> ...


 
     
 vali 2 Please.  Will we be able to buy?


----------



## TheAttorney

I'm aiming to bring my Dave DAC and HEK V2, driven by laptop and a few tweaks.
 The "and a few tweaks" will require my wifi router to be on for a minute or so to allocate an IP address.  It's unlikely this will interfere with other wifi routers in the building,  but just in case, my router has IP address 192.168.1.1.
  
 I'll repeat my earlier request that I could get a slot in the Quiet room please.
  
 As we will have no competition on the day, I'll throw in a little challenge: I reckon my Dave/HEK V2/tweaks combination will kick the ass of any Utopia rig at any price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. In terms of Musical Engagement and Transparency to the original recording. The only component out of scope for this challenge is Chord Blu-2  - in the unlikely event someone will bring this as yet unreleased CD/M-Scaler to the event.     
  
 I've decided not to bring my BHSE/Stax setup this time as the total would be just too many boxes to carry around and setup.
  
 Question for the organisers: Do we need to worry about the number of mains sockets and their distance from  tables? I.e. do we need to bring extension sockets?


----------



## glassmonkey

I mentioned early that my choice for favourite discovered album/artist of 2016/17 was between Andy Shauf and Your Friend. Without further ado:
  
 Album: Your Friend - Gumption (their older album Jekyll/Hyde is also great)
 Available on Bandcamp for $7.99
  
 I'm a sucker for ethereal, gauzy, flowing female vocals that sift into the back corners of your brain and remain there like a blanket cooled by the night sky beach. The arrangements on the album are lush and inviting but not without peaks and valleys, making for a nice dynamic listening narrative (but more on the lo-fi angle).
  
  

  
 I've kept all my entries to two sentences. Should I be saying more?
  
 That's all three of my entries. Here are some albums that almost made it: Itasca - Open to Chance (Andy will love it); STRFKR - Being No One, Going Nowhere; Cult of Luna with Julie Christmas - Mariner; Max Richter - Sleep (8 hours of soothing night music, but from 2015, also a serious bass-breaking test on many tracks); Lucy Dacus - No Burden; Car Seat Headrest - Teens of Denial; Eden - Ivy Sole (for those into beautifully performed and composed R&B/Hip Hop). I'm sure I could come up with more, but those were some highlights for me.
  
 The other stuff that I've been listening to more than I'd care to admit is stuff that helps my daughter sleep. Max Richter, Mazzy Star, Caspar Babypants (lead of Presidents of USA doing kid indie), and Marconi Union--if you can't sleep, try Weightless.
  
 Thanks everyone for sharing your tracks. I've got a lot of listening to do now so I'll be ready to vote on Andy's choices. @smial1966 I recommend having a rating system. First choice is 5 points, second is 3 points, and 3rd choice 1 point. In this way we avoid potential ties and get a real feel for what people liked.
  
 People should tell their friends about this competition. The prize appears to be pretty great, and our hobby, when it all comes down to it, is about the music.


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> A pre meet dinner before it gets messy sounds like a good plan!


 
 We should take the time to get our sponsors 'messy' the night before! Got to celebrate what they are doing.


----------



## Takeanidea

theattorney said:


> As we will have no competition on the day, I'll throw in a little challenge: I reckon my Dave/HEK V2/tweaks combination will kick the ass of any Utopia rig at any price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder whether Dillon can beat you with any of his kit? A heavily modded HE6 with some of his kit? It'll be a fascinating contest. Of course my AKG K1000 Mini Beast Mojo wouldn't stand a chance.....or would it?


----------



## Acapella11

Hi there,

Quick question. Do I need to to announce non-displaying/non-Head-fi friends joining in for you to get the number right?

Cheers, A


----------



## Takeanidea

The more the merrier


----------



## smial1966

Nope. We'll be fine on numbers this time so bring everyone! 




acapella11 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quick question. Do I need to to announce non-displaying/non-Head-fi friends joining in for you to get the number right?
> 
> Cheers, A


----------



## smial1966

Trev the DAVE is the outstanding component in TheAttorney rig, so unless a comparative setup has DAVE as it's DAC, then there really will be no sonic contest whatsoever. 




takeanidea said:


> I wonder whether Dillon can beat you with any of his kit? A heavily modded HE6 with some of his kit? It'll be a fascinating contest. Of course my AKG K1000 Mini Beast Mojo wouldn't stand a chance.....or would it?


----------



## smial1966

Why not set up your rig in the quiet room? We have plenty of room this time so space isn't an issue. 

Mark has seen the venue rooms and can advise regarding electrical sockets, but bringing a 4 socket block and extension lead wouldn't be a bad idea. 




theattorney said:


> I'm aiming to bring my Dave DAC and HEK V2, driven by laptop and a few tweaks.
> The "and a few tweaks" will require my wifi router to be on for a minute or so to allocate an IP address.  It's unlikely this will interfere with other wifi routers in the building,  but just in case, my router has IP address 192.168.1.1.
> 
> I'll repeat my earlier request that I could get a slot in the Quiet room please.
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

acapella11 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quick question. Do I need to to announce non-displaying/non-Head-fi friends joining in for you to get the number right?
> 
> Cheers, A


 
 It'll be good to see you again!


----------



## pedalhead

Yep, best advice is that everyone who's bringing gear try and also bring along an extension lead/multi-way block. We may have some spares knocking around on the day, but no promises! 
  
 Incidentally, I prefer the HEK v2 to the Utopia anyway so I reckon @TheAttorney has a point 
  
 On the other hand, I think people may be surprised at how good my modded, hardwired and heavily EQ'd HD800 sounds. Put it this way, after living with this HD800 for a while, I spent my HEK v2 savings fund on 2-channel gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tro95

@TheAttorney's DAVE + HEKv2 vs @dill3000's modded HE-6 + beast vs @negura's modded HE-6 + monoblock amplifiers
  
 This is going to be awesome


----------



## Acapella11

Thanks Smial and Glassmonkey! Looking forward seeing too and with a bit of luck I'll bring three friends along...
Cheers, A


----------



## glassmonkey

tro95 said:


> @TheAttorney's DAVE + HEKv2 vs @dill3000's modded HE-6 + beast vs @negura's modded HE-6 + monoblock amplifiers
> 
> This is going to be awesome


 
 Don't forget Andy has a DAVE too. There will also be some surprises there, I imagine. I definitely would like High End Headphones to bring their DAVE. I still haven't got a listen to DAVE or the AK380 Copper et al.--folks tell me the copper sounds better, which makes no sense, but I'll try it.


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Trev the DAVE is the outstanding component in TheAttorney rig, so unless a comparative setup has DAVE as it's DAC, then there really will be no sonic contest whatsoever.


 

 He may not have a Dave but he's got one helluva Fred


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Trev the DAVE is the outstanding component in TheAttorney rig, so unless a comparative setup has DAVE as it's DAC, then there really will be no sonic contest whatsoever.
> ...


 
 I had no idea what you meant by Fred, but it made me think of You've Got a Friend, so here ya go.


----------



## apmusson

Any idea if Hugo 2 will make an appearance?


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> Don't forget Andy has a DAVE too. There will also be some surprises there, I imagine. I definitely would like High End Headphones to bring their DAVE. I still haven't got a listen to DAVE or the AK380 Copper et al.--folks tell me the copper sounds better, which makes no sense, but I'll try it.


 
  
 Paul & Wendy are definitely bringing their Dave...I visited them yesterday to discuss things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  


apmusson said:


> Any idea if Hugo 2 will make an appearance?


 
  
 I'll check and let you know if they have one in stock.


----------



## apmusson

Sounds great. I can't wait.


----------



## TheAttorney

tro95 said:


> @TheAttorney's DAVE + HEKv2 vs @dill3000's modded HE-6 + beast vs @negura's modded HE-6 + monoblock amplifiers
> 
> This is going to be awesome


 
 Gosh. I'm glad I restricted my challenge to Utopia. With all these super modded HE-6's (and HD800's) around driven by super amps, I don't know what to expect.
  
 Oh what the heck. Bring it on guys......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 PS. The HD800 mod better be good, 'cos a standard HD800S driven by Dave did very little for me.


----------



## Takeanidea

glassmonkey said:


> I had no idea what you meant by Fred


 
 If Chord can name their signature Dac after an English bloke, why can't Dillon?


----------



## pedalhead

theattorney said:


> PS. The HD800 mod better be good, 'cos a standard HD800S driven by Dave did very little for me.


 
  
 Yep, I actually rather dislike the stock HD800(S). Mods make a moderate difference, EQ makes a huge difference imho.


----------



## Tro95

theattorney said:


> Gosh. I'm glad I restricted my challenge to Utopia. With all these super modded HE-6's (and HD800's) around driven by super amps, I don't know what to expect.
> 
> Oh what the heck. Bring it on guys......
> 
> ...


 

 HEK + DAVE will definitely win on elegance and detail, but I reckon the HE-6 will be more engaging and punchy. I'm also curious to see what the DAVE's headphone amplification is like.


----------



## Takeanidea

I have the HE6 and the HD800. The HD800 is my favourite for certaqin tracks, the K1000 for others and the HE6 for different stuff again. Then on a certain day my mood can change. Horses for courses. I'm going to be able to try the HE1 on the 25th . That may well have an edge.
 My favourite phones are the Utopia and the new Sony's are fabulous too


----------



## Tro95

takeanidea said:


> I have the HE6 and the HD800. The HD800 is my favourite for certaqin tracks, the K1000 for others and the HE6 for different stuff again. Then on a certain day my mood can change. Horses for courses. I'm going to be able to try the HE1 on the 25th . That may well have an edge.
> My favourite phones are the Utopia and the new Sony's are fabulous too


 

 I have no idea how the HE1 stacks up with the original Orpheus, but I got to try the Orpheus at Canjam London. It sounded quite different to most other headphones, and was definitely the most natural sounding headphone I've ever heard. It makes other headphones appear to be trying too hard to capture every little detail. Definitely a great experience.


----------



## pedalhead

@apmusson , Paul says the Hugo 2 isn't out yet but is imminent. If it arrives in time, he'll bring it along.


----------



## smial1966

My new headlamp is called Aural Caelo which is Latin for Aural Heaven. Pretentious moi?!? :rolleyes:




takeanidea said:


> If Chord can name their signature Dac after an English bloke, why can't Dillon?


----------



## Ithilstone

My first entry
 Spotify Gaby Moreno – Illusion
 https://www.amazon.com/Ilusi%C3%B3n-Gaby-Moreno/dp/B01ILPC4JK
 Why - Because you simply hear that girl life for music. 
 great voice great songs - mostly very simple arrangements
 just music with soul ;]


----------



## Ithilstone

Second entry 
Shearwater - Jet Plane and Oxbow 
whole album but especially this track:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teM6CN6VRXQ
 not necessary know why but it gives me goosebumps 
 and that's good in my book 
  
 BTW looking at other entries I just realized how limited 
 my discovery channels are ;[ - mostly new stuff comes from https://www.radioparadise.com
 My go to music on the go. They rarely plays something fresh - mostly I find some gems from the past through them


----------



## Ithilstone

not an entry but if you like me have a rather ambivalent reaction to reggae music 
 and it is not down to music itself but rather to vocals and lyrics 
 I discovered great instrumental album ;] 
 Rico - "Roots to the bone" with great track - Midnight in Ethiopia 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JGhlrK_lGg


----------



## bigtim

Recently came across a site whilst looking for new music. Type in the name of the artist/band and it brings back other similar artists and bands:

http://www.music-map.com/


----------



## Ra97oR

I am all for a post meet dinner. Is that already planned?


----------



## glassmonkey

Do you think we could get some timings for the day? When do we start? When do we finish? How long will tear-down take? When should we be getting back to our homes and hearths?


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> Do you think we could get some timings for the day? When do we start? When do we finish? How long will tear-down take? When should we be getting back to our homes and hearths?




Yep was planning on posting the info soon. In a nutshell... 09:00 for people brining gear to start setup. 10:00 open to general admittance. 17:00 pack up. Paul & Wendy (and me!) will be up super early to get the room sorted. Can't do it the night before as there's a wedding in the conference room. 

I'll update the first post in a bit.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> *It's COMPETITION TIME...*
> 
> Very nice prize of a Massdrop x Grace Design m9XX DAC/Amp - full specifications and review links here: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
> 
> ...


 
 Why not have people have to pick it up at the meet? Then we could open it up to our friends from the continent that we know are coming.  Saves you on shipping too.


----------



## smial1966

My competition my rules. 




glassmonkey said:


> Why not have people have to pick it up at the meet? Then we could open it up to our friends from the continent that we know are coming.  Saves you on shipping too.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> My competition my rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Of course, Andy! I just want to hear more excellent music selections like @Ithilstone's latest. If I had to put my money on winners, Tom would be in up there on my betting ladder.


----------



## glassmonkey

ithilstone said:


> Second entry
> Shearwater - Jet Plane and Oxbow
> whole album but especially this track:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teM6CN6VRXQ
> ...


 
 Great stuff, Tom. For those who want to have an easier listen, you can listen for free on Bandcamp. I liked the Gaby Moreno more, but I couldn't find it for free listening on a site like Bandcamp. Bandcamp is also really excellent for discovery. They have really good curators for their weekly shows.
  
https://shearwater.bandcamp.com/album/jet-plane-and-oxbow
  
 For new music discovery streaming services are great. Ye olde last.fm is still good too. They were the folks who started the music mapping biz and they are a British company. You can track what you listen to and get recommendations organically, they also integrate with Spotify for recommendations and playback.


----------



## Takeanidea

ra97or said:


> I am all for a post meet dinner. Is that already planned?


 

 Hi mate. We can't think that far ahead ! Am counting down the days til we're there now! It's going to be the best one - I can feel it in my waters


----------



## smial1966

Trev's bladder is notorious at correctly predicting events, it's like a urinary Nostradamus. Must be the Cornubian batholith and drinking water mineralisation. 




takeanidea said:


> Hi mate. We can't think that far ahead ! Am counting down the days til we're there now! It's going to be the best one - I can feel it in my waters


----------



## Takeanidea

Which reminds me - everyone is to drink liquids at the meet please! I ate and drank nothing at the Cambridge meet , I got myself in a flat spin trying to do everything with everyone - it just didn't work. And hydration may be an issue for some of the Whisky imbibers. Luckily being middle aged I have no doubt I shall be by far the most responsible (most lightweight) of the drinkers and will use this extra energy to focus my time management to near perfection


----------



## Ithilstone

Trev I maye be just approaching middle age gate but I will join you on responsible side of the force as I am on my dryathlon till Easter - I will have to get my fix through my ears this time ;]


----------



## Ithilstone

glassmonkey said:


> Great stuff, Tom. For those who want to have an easier listen, you can listen for free on Bandcamp. I liked the Gaby Moreno more, but I couldn't find it for free listening on a site like Bandcamp. Bandcamp is also really excellent for discovery. They have really good curators for their weekly shows.
> 
> https://shearwater.bandcamp.com/album/jet-plane-and-oxbow
> 
> For new music discovery streaming services are great. Ye olde last.fm is still good too. They were the folks who started the music mapping biz and they are a British company. You can track what you listen to and get recommendations organically, they also integrate with Spotify for recommendations and playback.


 
 Micah 
 Gaby Moreno I also only found on Spotify for free to listen to. surprisingly my copied url to the album on spotify is not working ;[
 will try again https://play.spotify.com/album/7tjs4cHQ5zv5okI2EOgUkF
  
 last.fm - well thats shows you ;] you live and learn - I never knew it existed ;]] big thanx


----------



## Takeanidea

ithilstone said:


> Trev I maye be just approaching middle age gate but I will join you on responsible side of the force as I am on my dryathlon till Easter - I will have to get my fix through my ears this time ;]


 

 Tom, I know the only reason for that must be to get the best possible experience from the K1000s


----------



## Takeanidea

With kind permission from @Andykong , the Cayin i5 will be on demo at Milton Keynes and will be sure to turn a few heads


----------



## AndrewH13

Anyone have Fiio X5iii or iBasso DX200 they can bring?


----------



## smial1966

*COMPETITION REMINDER*
  
*Entries for the current competition (refer to post #331) must be submitted by 20:00 GMT today. *
*A new competition will begin on Monday 20th March. *
  
 To enter submit your favourite newly discovered band/singer and their most recent album from 2016/17. Write a brief sentence or two about why you particularly like the group/singer. All albums must be readily available to download (CD quality minimum resolution) via a non-subscription service e.g. Bandcamp or HD Tracks. Any musical genre permissible.

 Only *three entries* per person so choose carefully! Entrants must be UK residents and have a minimum of 10 Head-Fi posts. I will pick my top 3 choices and put them to a thread vote - obviously you can't vote for your own submission. Entries in by Friday 17th March (20:00 GMT) and the voting will occur over that weekend. Winner announced Sunday 19th March at 20:00 GMT.


----------



## Ithilstone

lets that be my last entry 
Michael Kiwanuka – Love & Hate
 Dont even remember how I found out about this album - what I remember that I was immediately
 hooked by his voice on  The Final Frame ( that guitar also helped ;] ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0YN1V1aKJI&index=14&list=PLOLKrtfoiHjRwr-a1ohOpPUMjBQfJg1pE
  
 And he is using very decent HPs ;]]]


----------



## AndrewH13

My first entry would be:
  
*Joanne Shaw Taylor​ - Wild (2016)*
  
 ​Some classy modern blues, maybe a touch of laid-back Clapton in there, by a fine female singer/guitarist. This is her most recent album.
  
 Preview YouTube track:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0RUiqxeK_w


----------



## AndrewH13

My second choice is:
  
*Blackberry Smoke - 'Like An Arrow' (2016)*
  
 This is an album of Southern Rock boogie from the Lynyrd Skynyrd-like band. Recently discovered them and working backwards through their albums.
  
  
 Preview here is from their 2015 country-tinged album but sums them up in two minutes!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJcIgjCeUtA


----------



## AndrewH13

Going to be very cheeky with my final choice. In the last few years since medical-retirement, I've had two major hobby changes. Firstly from hi-fi to Head-Fi, gone are my years of trying to make my lounge sound better for music!
  
 Secondly, I've had a life-long regret that I only ever played guitar for about 6 months when 17. But a year ago at age 58, I finally learnt to play and joined a local band after an internet advert. Some friends said 'Aren't you a bit old for this' but I ignored them! All five of us had never been in a group before, but we practiced every week and have now played a handful of gigs in Essex. Over Christmas, really for a laugh, our group (Risky Notes) went into a studio and recorded a track our bass player wrote. Our female singer did backing vocals as it suited our bassists male voice better.
 It's now on iTunes, Spotify and Amazon! Go easy on us, we are only amateurs, but its been fun!

*RISKY NOTES - 'I'M GONNA CRY'*
  
 https://soundcloud.com/risky-notes/risky-notes-im-gonna-cry
  
 https://open.spotify.com/album/0jZ7hVsW5ipaRhStuKT0H9
  
 https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/im-gonna-cry-single/id1196779981


----------



## smial1966

That's it folks, the current competition is now closed and no more entries will be accepted. 

I'll repeatedly listen to every submission (assuming that the album is readily available on a non-subscription download service) and pick my top 3. These will be posted tomorrow and then thread contributors can vote for their 1st, 2nd and 3rd choices. I'll allocate points and the most points wins. If more than one entrant recommended the winning album/band, then a random number generator will be used to pick the winner.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

When will the kit list be updated? It would be nice to know this, so that we can ask attendees if they might bring it along if Paul and Wendy don't/can't.


----------



## Takeanidea

andrewh13 said:


> Going to be very cheeky with my final choice. In the last few years since medical-retirement, I've had two major hobby changes. Firstly from hi-fi to Head-Fi, gone are my years of trying to make my lounge sound better for music!
> 
> Secondly, I've had a life-long regret that I only ever played guitar for about 6 months when 17. But a year ago at age 58, I finally learnt to play and joined a local band after an internet advert. Some friends said 'Aren't you a bit old for this' but I ignored them! All five of us had never been in a group before, but we practiced every week and have now played a handful of gigs in Essex. Over Christmas, really for a laugh, our group (Risky Notes) went into a studio and recorded a track our bass player wrote. Our female singer did backing vocals as it suited our bassists male voice better.
> It's now on iTunes, Spotify and Amazon! Go easy on us, we are only amateurs, but its been fun!
> ...




I had a listen Andrew and I loved it well done and great guitar playing. It reminded me of early Stranglers


----------



## AndrewH13

takeanidea said:


> I had a listen Andrew and I loved it well done and great guitar playing. It reminded me of early Stranglers


 

 Thanks, appreciate that


----------



## smial1966

Reminded me of 'The Hold Steady' which is a good thing in my book. 




andrewh13 said:


> Thanks, appreciate that


----------



## AndrewH13

smial1966 said:


> Reminded me of 'The Hold Steady' which is a good thing in my book.


 

 ​Thanks Andy, was scared people wouldn't like it


----------



## pedalhead

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> When will the kit list be updated? It would be nice to know this, so that we can ask attendees if they might bring it along if Paul and Wendy don't/can't.




I'll update the kit list tomorrow.


----------



## Takeanidea

On the contrary i thought it was very accessible. Just my kind of new wave style music. I hope you get to do some more original stuff


----------



## AndrewH13

takeanidea said:


> On the contrary i thought it was very accessible. Just my kind of new wave style music. I hope you get to do some more original stuff


 

 ​Thanks. We are learning and playing covers for our gigs, 70s - 00s, everything from Creedence Clearwater Revival to Cranberries, but hope Steve (our bass player) can come up with another song!


----------



## smial1966

*COMPETITION UPDATE - IT'S VOTING TIME!*
  
*I've listened to every competition submission and have drawn up a shortlist of 3 artistes/albums that I found to be the most musically enjoyable - which is a highly subjective and unscientific methodology but nevermind. There'll also be a fourth wildcard entry because I like the track and he's a head-fier!  *





  
  
*Robert Reed - Sanctuary II               Entered by Takeanidea  in post#333*
  
*Foy Vance - The Wild Swan               Entered by Jackpot77    in post#343*
  
*Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow      Entered by Ithilstone     in post#390 *
  
*Wildcard entry:*
  
*Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry            Entered by AndrewH13   in post#412*
  
  
*To vote rank the entries in order of preference assigning a 4 to your favourite choice and so on. Submit your votes publically in this thread or send me a P.M. if you're more the Secret Squirrel type. Obviously competition finalists cannot vote for their own submissions.*
  
*Voting example:    1st choice/favourite is Risky Notes so it receives 4 points*
*                               2nd choice is Foy Vance so it receives 3 points*
*                               3rd choice is Shearwater so it receives 2 points*
*                               4th choice is Robert Reed so it receives 1 point*
  
  
*I hope that the voting process is straightforward enough. The artiste/group to accrue the most points wins. Voting will end on Sunday 19th March at 20:00 GMT. *
*Thanks to all the competition entrants for their eclectic submissions. *


----------



## Takeanidea

Risky Notes 4
Foy Vance 3
Shearwater 2


----------



## Takeanidea

The IMS Hybrid Headphone DAC/Amp is now in my hands. I have been using it on OTG. It's working and looking beautiful. More to come


----------



## Jackpot77

takeanidea said:


> The IMS Hybrid Headphone DAC/Amp is now in my hands. I have been using it on OTG. It's working and looking beautiful. More to come




Where did you get that from, Trev? Was tracking the amp only version on eBay recently but didn't pull the trigger in time.


----------



## smial1966

It was a prize in an earlier meet thread competition.  Please refer to post#251. 




jackpot77 said:


> Where did you get that from, Trev? Was tracking the amp only version on eBay recently but didn't pull the trigger in time.


----------



## digitaldave

As the gear list is being updated soon, I thought I'd add what I'll be bringing along...
  
 Sennheiser HD600
 Massdrop x Fostex TH-X00
  
 Schiit Fulla 2
 Schiit Vali 2
 Schiit Modi Multibit
 Schiit Valhalla 2
 Schiit Bifrost (4490 version)
  
 Dave.


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi Dave,
  
 You are not leaving a lot for me to bring, might be able to bring the bike. Nuts forgot about Rag and Yggy..never mind..
  
 See you soon,
  
 Mark


----------



## AndrewH13

smial1966 said:


> *COMPETITION UPDATE - IT'S VOTING TIME!*
> 
> *There'll also be a fourth wildcard entry because I like the track and he's a head-fier!  *


 
  
 You've made my day by entering us! Rest of 'Risky Notes' chuffed as well.


----------



## Takeanidea

*IMS Hybrid Valve Headphone Amplifier inc Dac module*  

  
 This thing is great! 
  

  
 As I put it through it's paces I find to my surprise it powers some of my slightly posher headphones
  

  
 Yes the HD800 with my neutrik minijack is being powered on low gain with 2/3rds volume and the volume at -6.7dB on  Audivarna+. Crazy! I'm not entirely sure I'm getting much more from my Mojo. Another picture.
  

  
 Military grade valves, and a FLAC 384 DSD 128 capable DAC. What's not to like? 
  

  
 Give me a few minutes and I'll get a Stranglers / Risky Business comparison up for you. I'll put a minute of I'm Gonna Cry and a minute of a bit of No More Heroes recorded on the headphone outs of the Fostex HPA4 BL Dac/Amp and the IMS Hybrid Valave Dac/Amp.


----------



## AndrewH13

RIP Chuck Berry


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> RIP Chuck Berry


 
 One of the all time most influential. Truly a monolith of rock & roll. I bet he performed to the end.


----------



## AndrewH13

glassmonkey said:


> One of the all time most influential. Truly a monolith of rock & roll. I bet he performed to the end.




He recently announced his first album in 38 years. Sadly not to be. Loved You Never Can Tell / Teenage Wedding from Pulp Fiction. 

Gave up learning intro to Johnny B Goode, just too hard! Very underated guitarist.


----------



## NevilleM

The problem with the competition was I couldn't decide a top one/three or ten to recommend in time.
 And once I started confirming 2016/7 releases on Bandcamp I kept getting distracted. I did finish up with another 17 albums today 
  
 My musical tastes dont suit everyone but after stripping out the black, death and doom metal I did find three that others might enjoy
 Post-metal band Caspian are a recent discovery. Dust and Disquiet was however a late 2015 release https://caspiantheband.bandcamp.com/track/arcs-of-command
 Nova Collective's new album The Further Side came out this week - progressive rock/jazz fusion https://novacollectivefusion.bandcamp.com/track/dancing-machines
 For jazz piano you cant beat Tigran Hamasyan - his new album An Ancient Observer is out at end of this month - looking forward to his London concert
 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP7YArQsDFY
  
 I'll listen to the 4 finalists again and try not the get distracted before voting


----------



## glassmonkey

Username​Selection​Rank​Points​Takeanidea​Robert Reed - Sanctuary II​4​1​Jackpot77​Foy Vance - The Wild Swan​2​3​Ithilstone​Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow​1​4​AndrewH13​Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry​3​2​
  
 I'm keeping a spreadsheet of votes. My votes make it a 3 way tie for tops! Better get your vote on.


----------



## Jackpot77

Robert Reed - 4 points
Shearwater - 3 points
Risky Notes - 2 points
(and I'm presuming my own entry gets 1 point automatically, as per Trev 's initial voting?)

Wonder if anyone is voting via PM?


----------



## glassmonkey

I hadn't considered silent voters or points for own entries. From the contest rules I had assumed that we couldn't give our own entries any points. Also we want lots of comments in the thread as it ups or chances of event promotion by HeadFi. Andy did say Secret Squirrel types were fine, I guess I just read what I wanted to read.


----------



## britneedadvice

"Also we want lots of comments in the thread as it ups or chances of event promotion by HeadFi."
  
 If this is true, why is the Canjam Social thread on the front page-with 15 pages and this thread isn't - with 30 pages !!
  
 You don't think there's some explanation for this???


----------



## smial1966

*I'm closely monitoring this thread and will announce the winning entry when all votes (both public and via P.M.) have been counted. Obviously competition finalists cannot vote for their own submission. *
  
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> Username​Selection​Rank​Points​Takeanidea​Robert Reed - Sanctuary II​4​1​Jackpot77​Foy Vance - The Wild Swan​2​3​Ithilstone​Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow​1​4​AndrewH13​Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry​3​2​
> 
> I'm keeping a spreadsheet of votes. My votes make it a 3 way tie for tops! Better get your vote on.


----------



## glassmonkey

Will the secret squirrels match the HeadFi hollerers? We'll find out tomorrow! Who will be Secret Squirrels? Will known attendees jump into the voting spotlight?
  
 All this and more in this week's edition of the Milky Meet Daily Froth!


----------



## AndrewH13

Before the Cambridge meet two years ago I was happy with just my DAP and iems. Then tried Hugo as my DAP did not have enough power for the demo top Grado and HD800s.  Ended up buying the Chord Hugo as I then found it made such a big difference when I connected my Sennheiser ie800s! So there went my reckoning that iems didn't need better DAC or Amp. And two weeks later took advantage of show discount and added the HD800 to make even more use of the Hugo.
  
 This year, I'm going to ask a simple question at the meet. I'm now happy with my portable-sized setups, iBasso DX90/Mojo/Noble Katana and Fiio X5/Hugo/Grado 325 or HD800. But I only use in my lounge or bedside. What can a large desktop amp or DAC add that many of you have?   Hoping it doesn't cost me as much as last year!


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> Before the Cambridge meet two years ago I was happy with just my DAP and iems. Then tried Hugo as my DAP did not have enough power for the demo top Grado and HD800s.  Ended up buying the Chord Hugo as I then found it made such a big difference when I connected my Sennheiser ie800s! So there went my reckoning that iems didn't need better DAC or Amp. And two weeks later took advantage of show discount and added the HD800 to make even more use of the Hugo.
> 
> This year, I'm going to ask a simple question at the meet. I'm now happy with my portable-sized setups, iBasso DX90/Mojo/Noble Katana and Fiio X5/Hugo/Grado 325 or HD800. But I only use in my lounge or bedside. What can a large desktop amp or DAC add that many of you have?   Hoping it doesn't cost me as much as last year!


 
 My signature has an amp for sale, the Airist Audio Heron 5. It is a beautiful match for the HD800--not so much for any IEM (I'd be afraid of damaging them). If it hasn't sold before then, you'll be able to check it out. Your Mojo is also more capable than your Hugo, but I don't think it gets the most out of the HD800 (some will disagree). Honestly, if you are just using the portable Hugo as your DAC/Amp, your HD800 aren't performing at their full capabilities.
  
 I am hoping to have a Questyle CMA600i at the meet too.
  
 In general, amping has the potential to give more full bass, greater instrument separation and bigger soundstage. Depending on the amp, it can also colour your sound--that goes for solid state and valve amps.


----------



## AndrewH13

glassmonkey said:


> My signature has an amp for sale, the Airist Audio Heron 5. It is a beautiful match for the HD800--not so much for any IEM (I'd be afraid of damaging them). If it hasn't sold before then, you'll be able to check it out. I am hoping to have a Questyle CMA600i there too.
> 
> In general, amping has the potential to give more full bass, greater instrument separation and bigger soundstage. Depending on the amp, it can also colour your sound--that goes for solid state and valve amps.


 
  
 Thanks GM, would like to listen. I know from the Chord threads of the evil distortion that amps can add, LOL!  But listening with own ears is the only answer.  I'm not looking for more bass or a warmer sound, I already feel far too many products are adding to upper bass, and a warmer sound in the name of 'musicality' and analogue feel. I have a Roksan turntable and it's exciting and certainly not warm or bassy. 'Musical' to me is natural and neutral. When I stand weekly beside my drummer at band practice, cymbals are sharp and cutting, this is how I feel they should sound recorded!
  
 But greater instrument separation and soundstage sounds nice.
  
 Funny enough, when CD came in, I changed speakers three times, ending with Celestion SL6s in an effort to tame the nasty digital edge. Maybe my hearing approaching 60 is missing the top end, as now I long for extended treble and dislike anything rolled off or softened..
  
 I'm possibly thinking of selling the HD800s, great on most genres but I find a little too wide and open on rock, if that makes sense?
  
 Be very interested to hear the Questyle, the QP1R is my favourite DAP I've heard by far. Is there supposed to be a 'house' sound with the same amp technology?


----------



## Takeanidea

Andrew if you feel the HD800 is too open and wide wait til you hear the AKG K1000s ! Mind you , they're ridiculous. A lot of us like the HiFiMan HE1000 and HE6 which are more pulled in. The Focal Elears is more pulled in but not as good tonally as the hd800 in my opinion. And the utopia is wide. I think the new Sony flagships are the ones I'd go for if i wanted a more realistic sound. The new mdrs are semi closed, from a 50 yr old to another 50 something I'd say they have all the sparkle you need without the huge wall of sound. The soundstage and upper transparency often go hand in hand but a semi or closed design will squash the soundstage in to more manageable proportions.


----------



## smial1966

*MEET T-SHIRT TIME*
  
*As it's exactly 2 weeks to the Milky Meet this doesn't allow enough time to collate T-shirt orders, print and post them without using the company's expedited shipping which is prohibitively expensive. So this year the meet T-shirts are D.I.Y. *
  
*Yes folks, if you want a meet T-shirt you'll have to do it yourself! But don't panic as it's easy-peasy. I used www.spreadshirt.co.uk/ to upload Dillan's illustration - attached below - and produced this...*
  
  

  
*...which is the Men's Premium T-shirt. There are 17 garment colours to choose from and the sizes range from small to 5XL. Basically you click on `Create' (website top left) then `T-shirts' (under Clothing) then`Design T-shirts now' (turquoise box centre) then `Choose a product' (left side menu) then `Upload an image' and use the resizing arrow(s) to enlarge the illustration and position it. Pick the quantity, add to basket and checkout for £18.98 shipped. Easy Peasy! *


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> > Spoiler: Snip
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 
 The HD800 needs a good match to sound its best and benefits greatly from some modification. Pedalhead, takeanidea, and dill3000 all have modded their HD800. Modding can bring the soundstage in, which makes the sound a bit better. The HD800 is now a relative bargain in HeadFi, much like the HD600 for neutral references. I wouldn't be so quick to sell it without trying modding, or a better amp match. I like stock sound, but modded is even better, and is reversible with the right mods. I'm not talking about changing bass quantity on amping, at least not with the Heron 5, but instead it improves bass quality. The Heron 5 also tamps down on the sometimes unruly treble of the HD800. If you like extended treble, I think you'll be wanting to try the CL1 from RHA, it's got it in spades.
  
 Updated (?) Gear List:
  
*Source and amplification*
 Airist Audio Heron 5 (if I still have it)
 Questyle CMA600i (should have it next week, may or may not bring--it's big)
 RHA DACAMP L1
 ALO Continental v5 hybrid portable amplifier
 Aune M1S
 Echobox Explorer
 HiFiMan SuperMini
  
*Headphones*
_IEMs_
 Unique Melody Miracle v2 IEMs
 Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered (these are customs)
 Noble Kaiser Encore
 Empire Ears/Effect Audio Arthur/Excalibur (this is an IEM and cable manufacturer collaboration)[This one depends on permission from manufacturer]
 RHA CL1
 RHA CL750
 1MORE E1001 Triple Drivers
 Meze 11 Neo
 Meze 12 Classics
  
_Full Size_
 HD600 with WyWires Red Balanced Cable
 Meze 99 Classics (with balanced cable)
 Mitchell & Johnson GL2SE
  
*Miscellany*
 Adaptors galore
 Effect Audio Ares II+ 2-pin IEM cable
 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable
 Tacima Mains Strip
 Lear BTC-01 Balanced Bluetooth IEM cable (0.78mm 2-pin)
 Some random cables for hooking the necessary things up.


----------



## AndrewH13

glassmonkey said:


> Updated (?) Gear List:
> 
> *Source and amplification*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very interested in hearing those items above! I liked the Echobox at Canjam, but it would only play their mSD card, it's taken a while, so hopefully they have made good strides with software. I bought Katana at London CJ, soon after that, the Encore was announced! ALO v5 was the amp I was considering if ever adding an amp.
  
 Read the Heron will not play from a DX90 even with a 3.5 to XLR converter due to internal wiring! Also described as 'smooth', that's a characteristic I try to avoid. Shame as Fiio X5iii sounds great for the money, but everyone says it is ultra smooth! Personally like a bit more realism, but we all hear different..


----------



## Takeanidea

The reason possibly for canjam getting front page and not is quite yet is the admins are heavily involved in the organising of it. They are much bigger events and whilst 2 of my dear friends are running this under the banner of headfi they're doing it entirely off their own backs. Canjams involve over 100 companies so they need a lot more publicity to generate a lot more numbers attending than we need. As much as we want front page coverage too of course because the more people turn up the more fun and the more new friends we shall all make. There's lots of room for our more show and tell type headfi meets as well as the more consumer show of the CanJams. We will still have lots of demo stuff and stuff for sale. The difference will be that lots of our own uniquely geeky or modded stuff will be there. A d most of it won't be for sale , not at any price !


----------



## MayorDomino

Ithilstone------4
 Jackpot77----3
 AndrewH13---2
 Takeanidea---1


----------



## smial1966

*If you haven't already done so please post your vote(s) for the current competition soonest. I thank you.  *


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> *MEET T-SHIRT TIME*
> 
> *As it's exactly 2 weeks to the Milky Meet this doesn't allow enough time to collate T-shirt orders, print and post them without using the company's expedited shipping which is prohibitively expensive. So this year the meet T-shirts are D.I.Y. *
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome, Andy and Dillan! I just tried to make this transparent, but spreadshirt doesn't do transparent. It would have been cool. The blacks would have been replaced with whatever color shirt you selected, but alas spreadshirt interprets transparent as white. Frickin' idiotic for a graphics business to not be able to work with transparency. Amateurs! Apparently the idiot amateur was me, I spent half an hour trying to magically make things transparent only to find out that, of course, Dillan already had a PNG file with it built in--I almost asked, but didn't want to be a bother. I don't know what happened with mine, but I did save a PNG, so I don't know why it presented me with a white background. Weird.


----------



## smial1966

There are many other T-shirt printing companies to try Micah, I just mentioned spreadshirt as the garment/print quality is good and the price not too expensive. 

It is a bit hit and miss with these companies anyway, as an earlier test garment was sourced from www.tshirtprint.co.uk and the mock-up looked like the T-shirt in post#445 (except on grey marl not black) and yet this is what I received - which was more expensive and the T-shirt fabric is a bit thin. 








glassmonkey said:


> Awesome, Andy and Dillan! I just tried to make this transparent, but spreadshirt doesn't do transparent. It would have been cool. The blacks would have been replaced with whatever color shirt you selected, but alas spreadshirt interprets transparent as white. Frickin' idiotic for a graphics business to not be able to work with transparency. Amateurs!


----------



## AndrewH13

See that we are voting for others if in final countdown, so:
  
  

Username​Selection​Rank​Points​Takeanidea​Robert Reed - Sanctuary II​1​4​Jackpot77​Foy Vance - The Wild Swan​3​2​Ithilstone​Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow​2​3​AndrewH13​Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry​-​-​
  
  
  
 I do have Sanctuary 1 in my collection


----------



## dill3000

smial1966 said:


> *MEET T-SHIRT TIME*
> 
> *As it's exactly 2 weeks to the Milky Meet this doesn't allow enough time to collate T-shirt orders, print and post them without using the company's expedited shipping which is prohibitively expensive. So this year the meet T-shirts are D.I.Y. *
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Hi Guys,
  
 If your wanting a black T-Shirt please upload this image to *spreadshirt *instead 
  
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzSGxSZZviNOaVo0bEtpVEZFd1k  (just click the link then the download icon at the top)
  
  
 The file is a transparent PNG file so would hold its transparent properties (so it wouldn't print the black just the white)  Feel free to change to whatever colour t-shirt you like.
  
  
 See my test example with a black t-shirt


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> See that we are voting for others if in final countdown, so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There are only three points separating #1 and #4 by the extroverted vote. What will the Secret Squirrels say?


----------



## smial1966

The Secret Squirrels have spoken but will more P.M. me by 20:00 tonight?!? 




glassmonkey said:


> There are only three points separating #1 and #4 by the extroverted vote. What will the Secret Squirrels say?


----------



## Turrican2

Hope I'm not too late
  
*Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow  (Ithilstone)  *
*Foy Vance - The Wild Swan (Jackpot77)    *
*Robert Reed - Sanctuary II (Takeanidea)*
*Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry (AndrewH13)*
  
 Now to order a T-shirt!
  
 EDIT:
  
 Ordered!


----------



## smial1966

Plenty of time to vote yet. 
Snazzy T-shirt! 




turrican2 said:


> Hope I'm not too late
> 
> *Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow  (Ithilstone) *
> *Foy Vance - The Wild Swan (Jackpot77)   *
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> Plenty of time to vote yet.
> Snazzy T-shirt!


 

 thanks, aparently this shade of blue brings out the bloodshot in my eyes


----------



## dill3000

Username
 Selection
 Rank
 Points
 Takeanidea
 Robert Reed - Sanctuary II
 4
 1
 Jackpot77
 Foy Vance - The Wild Swan
 2
 3
 Ithilstone
 Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow
 1
 4
 AndrewH13
 Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry
 -
 -

  
  
 Edit - sorry made and error with my scoring 
  
  

Username​Selection​Rank​Points​Takeanidea​Robert Reed - Sanctuary II​3​2​Jackpot77​Foy Vance - The Wild Swan​2​3​Ithilstone​Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow​1​4​AndrewH13​Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry​4​1​


----------



## glassmonkey

dill3000 said:


> Username
> Selection
> Rank
> Points
> ...


 
 Am I reading this right that you are not giving  a #3. That's funny, Dillan.
  
 Thanks for the great work on the shirt!
  
 A lead has emerged! But will it hold? One album seems to be love or hate, one album is nobody's favourite but everyone likes it. Which album will be declared the winner? The secret squirrels will announce their votes soon by proxy!


----------



## smial1966

Thanks it folks the competition voting is now over. 
I'll collate the results and announce the winner tomorrow. 
Soon thereafter another even more fabulous competition prize will be announced.
So stay tooned!


----------



## Takeanidea

T shirt is on its way. It was a swine to sort it out on a phone but it'll be worth it. Am in London at the Royal Albert Hall watching the Classical Spectacular with The Royal Philarmonic . Wow!


----------



## glassmonkey

Diva Blue, yeah, that's me...


----------



## Ithilstone

I missed deadline ;[[ Kids were taking part in a play and after that we went to birthday party - just came back and it is too late ;[ Sorry guys


----------



## smial1966

Oh go on then... the voting deadline is extended to 23:00 tonight. 




ithilstone said:


> I missed deadline ;[[ Kids were taking part in a play and after that we went to birthday party - just came back and it is too late ;[ Sorry guys


----------



## Ithilstone

> Thanx Andy for opportunity and for bending the rules just for me ;]
> 
> 
> Username​Selection​Rank​Points​Takeanidea​Robert Reed - Sanctuary II​2​ ​Jackpot77​Foy Vance - The Wild Swan​1​ ​Ithilstone​Shearwater - Jet Plane & Oxbow​-​ ​AndrewH13​Risky Notes - I'm Gonna Cry​3​ ​


 
 just off to bed - too tired to work out the point ;] Sanctuary II lost slightly with The Wild Swan because as much as I like it I cannot stop thinking it is MO in disguise therefore maybe a bit too close to originals - I'm Gonna Cry - for being brave enough to try - and I actually like it ​


----------



## dill3000

glassmonkey said:


> Am I reading this right that you are not giving  a #3. That's funny, Dillan.
> 
> Thanks for the great work on the shirt!
> 
> A lead has emerged! But will it hold? One album seems to be love or hate, one album is nobody's favourite but everyone likes it. Which album will be declared the winner? The secret squirrels will announce their votes soon by proxy!


 
 Micah - Thanks for pointing out my mistake - fixed it now lol.


----------



## AndrewH13

turrican2 said:


> Now to order a T-shirt!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ordered!


 

 ​Couldnt see that colour available, was that a Premium T-shirt?


----------



## Ithilstone

glassmonkey said:


> Diva Blue, yeah, that's me...




Diva or blue bit? Hehhe


----------



## Turrican2

andrewh13 said:


> ​Couldnt see that colour available, was that a Premium T-shirt?




Hi

I opted for tshirtprint.co.uk


----------



## AndrewH13

turrican2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I opted for tshirtprint.co.uk


 

 ​Thanks, ordered too! Did put UK HeadFi 2017 on back but took off after another £4 added


----------



## smial1966

*VOTING RESULTS*

 In joint *third* *place* with 19 points each we have *Robert* *Reed* (Sanctuary II) submitted by *Takeanidea* and *Risky* *Notes* (I'm Gonna Cry) submitted by *AndrewH13*.

 In *second* *place* with 20 points we have *Foy* *Vance* (The Wild Swan) submitted by *Jackpot77*.

 In *first* *place* with 29 points we have *Shearwater* (Jet Plane and Oxbow) submitted by *Ithilstone*.

 Congratulations to Ithilstone who'll be receiving his prize soon. Thanks to all entrants/voters. There'll be another competition starting again soon.


----------



## Ithilstone

Yeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think it is first time when I actually won something substantial !!! 
  
  
 What a wonderful news after crappy day at work ;] 
 That's my smile now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank you Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Excellent stuff, glad that winning made you smile. 
It's all about spreading the Milky Meet love people! 




ithilstone said:


> Yeeeeeee
> 
> I think it is first time when I actually won something substantial !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

ithilstone said:


> Yeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I should have put money on my horse! Congratulations, Tom. I pretty much universally liked your selections the best, though I would have put Shearwater third behind Michael Kiwanuka and Gaby Moreno. Really stellar choices, bud. You deserved to win. Bring it to the meet.  It's only a little thing.
  
 Also, this little stallion will be riding into Milkon.
  

  
 I hear tell that @Layman1 will be riding a sword into Milkon. Sounds uncomfortable, but it'll probably make an interesting sound.

 That's a nice looking one of a kind Wizard Katana. I'm looking forward to comparisons!


----------



## Jackpot77

ithilstone said:


> Yeeeeeee
> 
> I think it is first time when I actually won something substantial !!!
> 
> ...




Congrats - a worthy winner. Will have to choose my mustachioed crooner more carefully next time! 

Jokes aside, excellent choice for the winning entry - it's always good to find something new and unexpected to listen to.


----------



## AndrewH13

ithilstone said:


> Yeeeeeee
> 
> I think it is first time when I actually won something substantial !!!
> 
> ...




Congrats, good choice.


----------



## glassmonkey

Folks shared a lot of good music! Thank you all for your entries. I hope everybody got a new artist they love.


----------



## Takeanidea

We have made the front page guys! Whoever made it happen, you're a hero plain and simple


----------



## Takeanidea

Congratulations on your win Tom. Being an RTR lover it'll be interesting to see what you think of the Grace (he's a Mojo hater everyone!) when oh when are you gonna give up that bus driving job?


----------



## smial1966

Holy moly! If I'd known that Tom was a Mojo hater before announcing the competition result I'd have rigged the vote in someone else's favour.  




takeanidea said:


> Congratulations on your win Tom. Being an eye loved it'll be interesting to see what you think of the Grace (he's a Mojo hater everyone!) when oh when are you gonna give up that bus driving job?


----------



## vkvedam

Whoa!
  
 How the hell did I miss this entire thread? 






 
  
 Count me in please if it's not too late, good to meet all the veterans 
  
 Regards
 Ven


----------



## pedalhead

vkvedam said:


> Whoa!
> 
> How the hell did I miss this entire thread?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to have you on board


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Holy moly! If I'd known that Tom was a Mojo hater before announcing the competition result I'd have rigged the vote in someone else's favour.




  Heheh. I'm sure i read somewhere about my beloved Mojo being given undeserved praise  I love that Tom's not afraid to speak out his opinions no matter how cool most of the rest of the World thinks that thing is. (Although he is obviously completely wrong about the Mojo, maybe that's why he hasn't got the love for Oldfield either) Love you mate , keep on trashing all my wonderful kit


----------



## Tro95

Will tshirts be available on the day to buy, or do we have to order our own?


----------



## smial1966

Please refer to thread posts #445 and #454. 




tro95 said:


> Will tshirts be available on the day to buy, or do we have to order our own?


----------



## Layman1

takeanidea said:


> We have made the front page guys! Whoever made it happen, you're a hero plain and simple


 
 That's probably my fault. Someone posted that I might be coming to the event, and all of a sudden, the event is front page news


----------



## Ithilstone

I never said that I hate Mojo...  What I said that I hate when that thing heats up so badly when in use while charging that almost dropped it the first time I picked it up... 

Andy no worries I read somewhere that 9xx is slightly smoother and darker Mojo twin brother. That's s perfect in my book. 
( here is relevant bit : http://www.headfonia.com/review-the-grace-design-massdrop-m9xx/2/ )


As I mentioned in my Mojo review that Mojo is over precise and over detailed - dry and not musical enough to my ears and main fault is that is sounds as every note was cut out with sharp knife. (to my ears anyway and only in combo with He6s) 

So 9xx smoothness is good news. And regarding tonality as late Leonard Cohen said I like it darker 

To sum up regarding my Mojo complaints in relation to what I read about 9xx: it is 2 out of 2 and all sorted. 

As usual- couple of days of listening will tell and hopefully confirm 
and I promise to share all my findings here. (mainly as a DAC with NVA amp + He6) but will give it a spin with Beyerdynamic 990 Pro 250ohm as after all the time spent with Hifiman cans Beyers are now simply too bright to my taste - again darkish dac/amp would be perfect! 

On a different note my vintage Kenwood development an illness and don't know if it can be fixed in time or at all... 

So gain some loose some as they say 

_corrected some typos - it was written on the train on my way from work_


----------



## glassmonkey

tro95 said:


> Will tshirts be available on the day to buy, or do we have to order our own?


 

 You want that shirt, most definitely. Post your pick in the thread.


----------



## Tro95

Let's go!


----------



## Layman1

As a newcomer to this thread, I don't get the MILKon Keynes thing...
 What's the 'milk' reference all about lol?


----------



## smial1966

It's in homage to the decorative public artwork(s) of concrete cows found in Milton Keynes - photo below. Hence the Milkon Keynes as a play on words of Milton Keynes and the get frothy reference - as in agitated or excited milk becomes frothy.








layman1 said:


> As a newcomer to this thread, I don't get the MILKon Keynes thing...
> What's the 'milk' reference all about lol?


----------



## Layman1

smial1966 said:


> It's in homage to the decorative public artwork(s) of concrete cows found in Milton Keynes - photo below. Hence the Milkon Keynes as a play on words of Milton Keynes and the get frothy reference - as in agitated or excited milk becomes frothy.


 
 Much obliged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In terms of dairy product-based humour, I'd have gone for 'Stilton Keynes' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But that's probably why I'm not the one organising the event lol.
 "Get smelly" would have been a far less appealing call to action


----------



## Takeanidea

ithilstone said:


> I never said that I hate Mojo...  What I said that I hate when that thing heats up so badly when in use while charging that almost dropped it the first time I picked it up...
> 
> Andy no worries I read somewhere that 9xx is slightly smoother and darker Mojo twin brother. That's s perfect in my book.
> ( here is relevant bit : http://www.headfonia.com/review-the-grace-design-massdrop-m9xx/2/ )
> ...




Still sounds like hate!!!


----------



## Ithilstone

I will just say:
  
  

  
 And I am placing "no disturb" sign on my doors ;]


----------



## glassmonkey

ithilstone said:


> I will just say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet! I'm looking foward to checking it out at the meet!


----------



## Layman1

Hey, forgot to check, but if I want to attend this Stilton Keynes event, do I need to buy/request a ticket or just show up on the day?


----------



## smial1966

It's a FREE event (courtesy of our sponsors) so just show up and smile! 




layman1 said:


> Hey, forgot to check, but if I want to attend this Stilton Keynes event, do I need to buy/request a ticket or just show up on the day?


----------



## vkvedam

Any raffles Mark/Andy this time around?


----------



## smial1966

Unfortunately not.  Just the odd thread competition here and there.




vkvedam said:


> Any raffles Mark/Andy this time around?


----------



## AndrewH13

smial1966 said:


> It's a FREE event (courtesy of our sponsors) so just show up and smile!




Oh i didn't know we had to smile. But then I guess the clue is in the organiser's Head-fi name


----------



## AndrewH13

T-shirt just arrived, very quickly. Little darker than expected, but nice.


----------



## smial1966

Smile as you enter a FREE meet and don't have to pay £15 to participate in other similar events. 




andrewh13 said:


> Oh i didn't know we had to smile. But then I guess the clue is in the organiser's Head-fi name


----------



## AndrewH13

smial1966 said:


> Smile as you enter a FREE meet and don't have to pay £15 to participate in other similar events.




I reckon a smile or event t-shirt should suffice! But both be nice


----------



## Layman1

andrewh13 said:


> I reckon a smile or event t-shirt should suffice! But both be nice


 

 Or an event t-shirt featuring a smiley face


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Any news on the kit list update?


----------



## smial1966

Mark (pedalhead) updates it fairly regularly. Is there anything specific that you're hoping to see/audition at the meet? 




vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Any news on the kit list update?


----------



## Layman1

smial1966 said:


> Mark (pedalhead) updates it fairly regularly. Is there anything specific that you're hoping to see/audition at the meet?


 
 Excuse me hijacking this question lol. Just thought I'd mention some things. If you don't ask, you won't get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The things I would ideally love to hear:
 Campfire Audio Vega
 64 Ears Tia Fourte
 Sony WM1Z (or A)
 Onkyo DP-X1A (or the DP-X1 otherwise)
 iBasso DX200
 Empire Ears Zeus (or Spartan, Athena etc)
  
 Secondary things:
 Opus 1 or 2
 Lotoo Paw Gold
 Rhapsodio Solar or other Rhapsodio
 Dita 'The Truth' IEM's and/or cable
 Woo Audio WA-8
 Cavalli Audio (any/all!)
 Fiio X5iii
 Shozy Zero


----------



## Ra97oR

layman1 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark (pedalhead) updates it fairly regularly. Is there anything specific that you're hoping to see/audition at the meet?
> ...


 

 I would have the Zero with me. Shame that my list was not updated on the first page.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I will be bringing the Sony WM1A to the meet Layman


----------



## FortisFlyer75

layman1 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark (pedalhead) updates it fairly regularly. Is there anything specific that you're hoping to see/audition at the meet?
> ...


 
 Forgot to quote in my last post!   
  
 I will be bringing my WM1A to the show if you want a listen so if you have music on your micro SD card...


----------



## pedalhead

ra97or said:


> layman1 said:
> 
> 
> > smial1966 said:
> ...


 
  
 I may have missed the odd post here & there. Could you let me know again please? Cheers.


----------



## Layman1

pedalhead said:


> I may have missed the odd post here & there. Could you let me know again please? Cheers.


 

 Sorry, confused; are you saying you want me to post that list again here?
 Or PM it to you?
 Or you are talking about someone else's answer/something completely different? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Apologies, am in a bit of a daze at the moment after a long day lol


----------



## Jackpot77

Completely unrelated, but as there are a few high end planar admirers on this thread, just wanted to mention if anyone gets a chance, you should definitely check out the new Ella planar magnetics from Blue. Got hold of a pair off eBay this week and they sound absolutely excellent.

They look like something from a 1980s episode of Doctor Who, but the sound with or without the onboard amplification circuit is pretty impressive - so much so my Meze 99s have gone up for sale already. Nice s soundstage for a closed back too.

Layman1 - not looking like I'll be able to make it as it stands, but if I do manage to pull something out of the bag, I'll bring the Vega on your list.

Anyway, back to the previous discussion!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

jackpot77 said:


> Completely unrelated, but as there are a few high end planar admirers on this thread, just wanted to mention if anyone gets a chance, you should definitely check out the new Ella planar magnetics from Blue. Got hold of a pair off eBay this week and they sound absolutely excellent.
> 
> They look like something from a 1980s episode of Doctor Who, but the sound with or without the onboard amplification circuit is pretty impressive - so much so my Meze 99s have gone up for sale already. Nice s soundstage for a closed back too.
> 
> ...


 
 Those Ella's look mental!  Must be good if you've put your Meze up for sale albeit the Blue is twice the price almost.  
  
 If you do happen to make it would be great to hear your Doctor Who cans!


----------



## Turrican2

andrewh13 said:


> T-shirt just arrived, very quickly. Little darker than expected, but nice.




Me too, I like it but it's nothing like the sky blue colour I ordered . 

Did you order the duck blue?


----------



## pedalhead

layman1 said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed the odd post here & there. Could you let me know again please? Cheers.
> ...


 
  
 Nope I was replying to @Ra97oR who mentioned I hadn't updated the kit list with his gear.


----------



## AndrewH13

turrican2 said:


> Me too, I like it but it's nothing like the sky blue colour I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, ordered light turquoise but received dark turquoise!


----------



## Layman1

pedalhead said:


> Nope I was replying to @Ra97oR who mentioned I hadn't updated the kit list with his gear.


 

 Lol, ok.
  
 I'm not sure yet whether or not I can attend, but if I can, I should be able to bring the following IEMs:
 Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4
 Trinity Audio Phantom Master 6
 Noble Katana (wizard version)


----------



## Ithilstone

Well I will be definitely checking those Ella's from Blue I was impressed with their first venture in HPs but already had HE-6 so dynamic HPs were low on my list of interests.
 I got email from Blue about those plenars but completely forgot about them. l;[] 
 BTW did you get them on ebay UK or US?? and if you don.t mind telling how much did you play (total if from US so shipping and import taxes etc)


----------



## Jackpot77

ithilstone said:


> Well I will be definitely checking those Ella's from Blue I was impressed with their first venture in HPs but already had HE-6 so dynamic HPs were low on my list of interests.
> I got email from Blue about those plenars but completely forgot about them. l;[]
> BTW did you get them on ebay UK or US?? and if you don.t mind telling how much did you play (total if from US so shipping and import taxes etc)




Snagged them at a good price - they are currently on sale on Amazon UK for £675 but I managed to get a 2 week old pair (with Amazon receipt) from a UK seller for a decent bit less than that in the end as he was selling as an auction.

Too early to say how good they are (and have no experience with midfi or TOTL over-ears apart from the AQ Nighthawks) but they definitely impressed me out of the gate.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Where are these alleged kit list updates?


----------



## KEV G

I'll be bringing DX200+IT03


----------



## KEV G

layman1 said:


> Excuse me hijacking this question lol. Just thought I'd mention some things. If you don't ask, you won't get :tongue_smile:
> 
> The things I would ideally love to hear:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

pedalhead said:


> layman1 said:
> 
> 
> > pedalhead said:
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816392/2017-uk-head-fi-meet-april-2nd-milton-keynes/210#post_13289835
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Takeanidea

What time are people intending to get there on the Saturday? Whilst intending to make the most of my time there I shall be moving my son into his new place in the morning. Assuming I'm finished by midday it'll be 1600 for me


----------



## pedalhead

I'll probably be there sometime mid-afternoon at a guess. I may pop in to see Paul & Wendy on the way if I have time & see if they need a hand packing up.


----------



## pedalhead

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Where are these alleged kit list updates?


 
  
 Is there something in particular you want to put on the list?


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> I'll probably be there sometime mid-afternoon at a guess. I may pop in to see Paul & Wendy on the way if I have time & see if they need a hand packing up.


 
 RHA and HiEndHeadphones really are legends for sponsoring this. We salute you


----------



## smial1966

I asked him this very question in an earlier post and received no reply. Bit odd to keep banging on about kit list updates and not specifically mention what you're interested in auditioning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Is there something in particular you want to put on the list?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> What time are people intending to get there on the Saturday? Whilst intending to make the most of my time there I shall be moving my son into his new place in the morning. Assuming I'm finished by midday it'll be 1600 for me


 

 I'll aim to be there mid afternoon I think, may as well get there in good time 
  
 Mark - If you think Paul and Wendy may need help to get organised , let me know, I live about 2 miles away


----------



## pedalhead

Good to know, thanks Phil


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> I'll aim to be there mid afternoon I think, may as well get there in good time
> 
> Mark - If you think Paul and Wendy may need help to get organised , let me know, I live about 2 miles away


 

 We need to get these custom ear sleeves down to a Pro level Phil


----------



## Turrican2

indeed, I'll bring my bag of tricks. Be good to see the master at work.


----------



## hypnos1

Hi @pedalhead...and anyone who may be interested!...hopefully(!) there will be space for my gear also lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  At Cambridge last time I brought the Feliks-Audio Elise tube headphone amp (one of which was also donated as a prize), and this time I'm bringing its successor - the Euforia, along with a custom tube DAC, a "PowerInspired" Mains Regenerator, Beyer T1 (v1) and either laptop or small media player box as source....and possibly a Tacima multi-socket mains conditioner/filter.
  
 As you can see from the photos, I'll probably need a fair bit of space!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....really looking forward to the meet once again, and will probably make life easier by booking in the hotel for Sat. night (coming from Lowestoft, Suffolk)...CHEERS!...   :
  
 Feliks-Audio 'Euforia'; mesh plate Valvo EL11 drivers (adapted using pure silver wire);
 Telefunken EL12 Spezial powers (adapted similarly)....(stock config actually 6SN7/6AS7G).
  

  

  

  
 See you there!!


----------



## smial1966

I'd suggest contacting the hotel soonest as it's hosting a wedding reception Saturday (1st April) evening and it might already be full.
  
 Attendees with equipment to set up can enter the venue from 09:00 on Sunday morning. There should be plenty of room for everyone.      
  
 Quote:


hypnos1 said:


> Hi @pedalhead...and anyone who may be interested!...hopefully(!) there will be space for my gear also lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

Excellent gear, good to have you along


----------



## Turrican2

hypnos1 said:


> Hi @pedalhead...and anyone who may be interested!...hopefully(!) there will be space for my gear also lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would love to try this with my T1.2 cans!  I've heard great things about the T1.2 and Feliks Audio Elise.  Do you prefer this over the Elise with your T1s?


----------



## hypnos1

turrican2 said:


> I would love to try this with my T1.2 cans!  I've heard great things about the T1.2 and Feliks Audio Elise.  Do you prefer this over the Elise with your T1s?


 
  
 Hi Turrican2.
  
 You - and anyone else - are more than welcome to give this girl a whirl lol! And yes, Feliks-Audio did a very good job with the 'inexpensive' Elise, but they have surpassed themselves with the Euforia...it started out with my asking for just a few upgrades to my Elise, but by the time Boss man Henryk Feliks had finished his design, it ended up a very different animal, even though externally they look almost the same!...(upgraded caps; new Dale/Caddock resistor circuits; pure silver wiring; upgraded transformer; Teflon, gold plated sockets and a few other alterations/additions). So in effect, my innocent (?!) request became their next model!!
  
 And to answer your question..._*yes indeed! *_...In fact I still can't believe the difference/improvement over Elise - thankfully now being confirmed by the first four to receive their own amps (which have even more upgrades over my 'prototype').
  
  
 And thanks for your replies @smial1966 and @pedalhead...look forward to meeting you again...(better get booking that room then - thanks!). And great work you're doing once again for the rest of us...CHEERS!...


----------



## Turrican2

hypnos1 said:


> Hi Turrican2.
> 
> You - and anyone else - are more than welcome to give this girl a whirl lol! And yes, Feliks-Audio did a very good job with the 'inexpensive' Elise, but they have surpassed themselves with the Euforia...it started out with my asking for just a few upgrades to my Elise, but by the time Boss man Henryk Feliks had finished his design, it ended up a very different animal, even though externally they look almost the same!...(upgraded caps; new Dale/Caddock resistor circuits; pure silver wiring; upgraded transformer; Teflon, gold plated sockets and a few other alterations/additions). So in effect, my innocent (?!) request became their next model!!
> 
> ...


 

 thanks, my wallet weaps in anticipation....
  
 Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## hypnos1

turrican2 said:


> thanks, my wallet weaps in anticipation....
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there


 
  
 If your T1s (v2) sound anything like my v1s in this amp, there could well be a good few tears shed lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I swear these two amps were made especially for our Beyers!!
  
 And ditto...


----------



## Layman1

Forgot to include in my list; if anyone has the AK T8iE (MK II, ideally), would love to try too! Anyone?


----------



## hypnos1

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 Hi Andy.
  
 Thanks for prompting me to get off my a** and book that room...got a nice looking King Bed "Executive" room for the same rate as a standard double (still not cheap though, but gotta be more convenient for the Sunday...especially if it's raining lol!! But keep your hands off the included "Mineral Water and Chocolates"!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...CHEERS!...).


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

UK meet Conversation between pedalhead and me
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/81/38x38px-ZC-81cc36ee_avatar-120-5.jpg[/img]
VGoghs earfrmsc
 Feb 6, 2017 at 2:35 pm

  Hi would it be possible for
 STAX L700
 OPPO PM-1 or PM-2, OPPO HA-1 combo


[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/4a/38x38px-ZC-4aac47e2_pedalhead_400_sharp_trans.gif[/img]
pedalhead
 Feb 6, 2017 at 2:44 pm

  Hi mate,
  
 Sure thing, I'll put in a request to Paul & Wendy for those items.
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mark.

  

Reply To: pedalhead   (change recipients)
     




 Quote: Originally Posted by *VGoghs earfrmsc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 When will the kit list be updated? It would be nice to know this, so that we can ask attendees if they might bring it along if Paul and Wendy don't/can't.
 Quote: 


vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> When will the kit list be updated? It would be nice to know this, so that we can ask attendees if they might bring it along if Paul and Wendy don't/can


 
 Quote:

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/4a/100x100px-LS-4aac47e2_pedalhead_400_sharp_trans.gif[/img] 
 
pedalhead




 
offline
 
1,788 Posts. Joined 10/2005
Location: Oxford, UK
 



vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> When will the kit list be updated? It would be nice to know this, so that we can ask attendees if they might bring it along if Paul and Wendy don't/can't.


 

 I'll update the kit list tomorrow. 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/94/100x100px-LS-944d3d9b_requiemstock___Nautlius_Shell2_by_requiemstock.jpeg[/img]
> 
> smial1966
> 
> ...


 

 I refer you to my PM for my particular requests.
 Why wouldn't anyone answer my question of where these lists were, ignorance is not a sin and I asked several times. I only find out through your answer to another person where the list was. I also take it by your reply to someone else that I am one of these
 Originally Posted by *pedalhead* 


  
  
 I may have missed the odd post here & there. Could you let me know again please? Cheers.
  
 Or is there some other reason for this?
 I dont know how readable this will be, having to quote PM's and posts is another ignorance of mine, so forgive me


----------



## smial1966

I have no idea why you are repeating these posts and am not entirely sure what your point is. Suffice to say that Mark (pedalhead) and I are amateurs - as in not being paid nor doing this for commercial gain - with full time jobs both updating this thread whenever we can. 

So if the meet kit list doesn't get updated as speedily or as often as you'd like, then I'm sorry but frankly I don't give a damn. 




vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> UK meet
> 
> Conversation between pedalhead and me
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Pre-meet party in your palatial room. 




hypnos1 said:


> Hi Andy.
> 
> Thanks for prompting me to get off my a** and book that room...got a nice looking King Bed "Executive" room for the same rate as a standard double (still not cheap though, but gotta be more convenient for the Sunday...especially if it's raining lol!! But keep your hands off the included "Mineral Water and Chocolates"!!! :wink_face: ...CHEERS!...).


----------



## smial1966

Are you even in the UK?!? As the time stamp on your post says it was submitted at 1:52pm when it's over seven hours later here. Which suggests that you're not even in Europe! 




vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> UK meet
> 
> Conversation between pedalhead and me
> 
> ...


----------



## vkvedam

Mark/Andy
Could I put in a request for a Chord Poly audition? Or is it too late? 
Thanks 
Ven


----------



## smial1966

vkvedam 
  
 I'll ensure that Mark conveys your request to Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


vkvedam said:


> Mark/Andy
> Could I put in a request for a Chord Poly audition? Or is it too late?
> Thanks
> Ven


----------



## pedalhead

> Originally Posted by *VGoghs earfrmsc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a wall of whiny text


 
  
 Not really getting into the spirit of this, are you?
  
 [grumpy bit deleted by me, but not because it was inaccurate]
  
 FYI, I sent your kit request into Paul some time ago, just like I said I would.


----------



## pedalhead

vkvedam said:


> Mark/Andy
> Could I put in a request for a Chord Poly audition? Or is it too late?
> Thanks
> Ven


 
  
 Not too late at all...I've asked Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Update - sorry @vkvedam , Paul says the Poly isn't available until late April/early May.


----------



## Takeanidea

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> UK meet
> 
> 
> Or is there some other reason for this?
> I dont know how readable this will be, having to quote PM's and posts is another ignorance of mine, so forgive me




I'm wondering whether the more the merrier applies to you in relation to the headfiers we want to see come to our show on Sunday. Maybe an apology for an unintentional rudeness would go a long way here? Most things are forgiveable and perhaps your posting.g was down to being over excited about all this amazing kit which you'll be able to try to your heart's content?


----------



## Takeanidea

The IMS has had lots of use and I really like it . I don't suppose that's a very scientific approach to our hobby. However, what I have done is taken a recording of 2 sections of 2 well known tracks and recorded them through the headphone out of my wonderful prize and the headphone out of the Fostex HPA4 BL Dacamp. Here are the results


----------



## Turrican2

Andy - remember the Cambridge meet, did you issue name badges? or was it stickers? Do you have any left for this meet by any chance?  always nice to know who you're talking to


----------



## smial1966

The ever reliable roll of stickers and sharpie pens will be present next Sunday for nomenclature purposes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> Andy - remember the Cambridge meet, did you issue name badges? or was it stickers? Do you have any left for this meet by any chance?  always nice to know who you're talking to


----------



## digitaldave

Andy,
  
 That's good to hear, it's always difficult to try to put names to faces. Iw as thinking that I might print out a piece of paper with my user name and avatar to put next to my gear as well.


----------



## Imusicman

Hi,
  
 Just a general enquiry if someone can help me out.
  
 Will there be 10% of amps as well as headphones at the meet?
  
 Would the products be available to buy on the day or would it be a matter of putting a deposit down and placing an order with Paul & Wendy?
  
 Although I booked into the London CanJam in July this would be my first meet so im not quite sure how things will work
  
 I met Paul and Wendy when I travelled down to their place. Lovely people to deal with and a great set up.


----------



## pedalhead

imusicman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a general enquiry if someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 10% discount applies to headphones and related gear...so, amps, dacs, daps etc. They won't be bringing stock with them (other than demo gear) so you'd be essentially placing an order. I don't know if they'll require a deposit on the day (but I would doubt it). They are indeed excellent people to deal with, and have an incredible setup in their demo room.


----------



## pedalhead

digitaldave said:


> Andy,
> 
> That's good to hear, it's always difficult to try to put names to faces. Iw as thinking that I might print out a piece of paper with my user name and avatar to put next to my gear as well.


 
  
 Good idea!  I've done this at some previous meets and it's a great way of describing what's at your table if you're not around. 
  
 Edit - This kind of thing is useful for this purpose... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Deflecto-Stand-Up-Holder-Double-sided-Portrait/dp/B000SHSTQM/ref=sr_1_6?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1490465343&sr=8-6&keywords=A4+sign+stand


----------



## smial1966

With any luck Doug will have finished debugging my ECP Audio 'Ravenswood' this weekend and will ship it expedited FedEx in time for the meet. This is the successor to the DSHA-4 and utilises a number of unique design topologies.


----------



## smial1966

Time to become excited... if everything goes according to plan Paul & Wendy (our gracious event co-sponsors) will have the highly anticipated Chord Blu 2 (M-Scaler) at the meet. This in combination with the Chord DAVE supposedly transforms CD replay to previously unheard levels of sonic loveliness. This will be one of the first UK public outings for this combo.

The Hugo2 will hopefully be on demo too.


----------



## Layman1

smial1966 said:


> Time to become excited... if everything goes according to plan Paul & Wendy (our gracious event co-sponsors) will have the highly anticipated Chord Blu 2 (M-Scaler) at the meet. This in combination with the Chord DAVE supposedly transforms CD replay to previously unheard levels of sonic loveliness. This will be one of the first UK public outings for this combo.
> 
> The Hugo2 will hopefully be on demo too.


 
  
 Wowsers, the Blu 2?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Better get my Daphne & Celeste greatest hits CD polished up and ready!


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> Time to become excited... if everything goes according to plan Paul & Wendy (our gracious event co-sponsors) will have the highly anticipated Chord Blu 2 (M-Scaler) at the meet. This in combination with the Chord DAVE supposedly transforms CD replay to previously unheard levels of sonic loveliness. This will be one of the first UK public outings for this combo.
> 
> The Hugo2 will hopefully be on demo too.




Fab stuff. Must remember to dust off a few cds!


----------



## AndrewH13

smial1966 said:


> Time to become excited... if everything goes according to plan Paul & Wendy (our gracious event co-sponsors) will have the highly anticipated Chord Blu 2 (M-Scaler) at the meet. This in combination with the Chord DAVE supposedly transforms CD replay to previously unheard levels of sonic loveliness. This will be one of the first UK public outings for this combo.
> 
> The Hugo2 will hopefully be on demo too.




Excellant. Last Cambridge meet cost me a Hugo1, must be destiny having a HugoII!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Time to become excited... if everything goes according to plan Paul & Wendy (our gracious event co-sponsors) will have the highly anticipated Chord Blu 2 (M-Scaler) at the meet. This in combination with the Chord DAVE supposedly transforms CD replay to previously unheard levels of sonic loveliness. This will be one of the first UK public outings for this combo.
> ...


 
 I heard the Hugo 2 at Headroom show yesterday Andrew and can safely say you will be dumping your Hugo mrk1 quicker than you can say Chord Mojo! 
  
 Was everything I think we all have envisaged in both sound and build/design  improvement in the 2nd incarnation of the Hugo.  To think there is also the bolt on Hugo poly to come at some stage with this for those who need it.  
  
 Look forward to MK show next week...


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> I heard the Hugo 2 at Headroom show yesterday Andrew and can safely say you will be dumping your Hugo mrk1 quicker than you can say Chord Mojo!
> 
> Was everything I think we all have envisaged in both sound and build/design  improvement in the 2nd incarnation of the Hugo.  To think there is also the bolt on Hugo poly to come at some stage with this for those who need it.
> 
> Look forward to MK show next week...


 
  
 Hi John, sounds promising. Wont be dumping Hugo1 though, it wont sound any different after hearing Hugo2! I would maybe leave it attached permanently to my Tag Hifi in place of the Rega DAC though if Hugo2 becomes a future purchase. Find Dave a tiny bit too soft sounding in brief listens, hoping Hugo2 goes the other way with the right filter. See you next Sunday, I'm out on the Saturday night near you, at Basildon Towngate Theatre for Counterfeit Quo!


----------



## Takeanidea

Mark Dolbear has promised that something really exciting is coming our way at Milton Keynes on Sunday but he is remaining tight lipped about what that might be! I heard a Mr Speakers Electrostat with a KingSound Amp that blew me away yesterday


----------



## smial1966

Mark Dolbear has promised to play Wagner's Ring Cycle in it's entirety on his musical saw.
  
  

  
 His hair was a bit longer when the video was made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the joyous expression and exuberant performance. 
   
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> Mark Dolbear has promised that something really exciting is coming our way at Milton Keynes on Sunday but he is remaining tight lipped about what that might be! I heard a Mr Speakers Electrostat with a KingSound Amp that blew me away yesterday


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

I would like to withdraw my request for
 STAX L700
 OPPO PM-1 or PM-2, OPPO HA-1 combo
 thanks


----------



## PaulM160

Really looking forward to this event & discovering the stuff on demo, missed the Bristol show. Great that Paul & Wendy are sponsoring this event; with HiFilounge & HiEnd headphones I am just absolutely amazed at the amount of class gear on demo & really nice, knowledgable, patient folk.


----------



## pedalhead

paulm160 said:


> Really looking forward to this event & discovering the stuff on demo, missed the Bristol show. Great that Paul & Wendy are sponsoring this event; with HiFilounge & HiEnd headphones I am just absolutely amazed at the amount of class gear on demo & really nice, knowledgable, patient folk.




Agreed, best headphone demo facilities I've ever seen, and free coffee & biscuits too


----------



## Ra97oR

Will there be a Denon D7200 this weekend? I had a brief listen in a noisy department store last weekend and was mighty impressed back then. Would have to have more head time to decide if it is time to move my TH-X00 on.
  
 I will also be selling my spare STAX system this weekend if anyone is interested. (404Sig with leather pads + SRM300 JDM model modded to UK voltage)


----------



## hypnos1

smial1966 said:


> Pre-meet party in your palatial room.


 
  
 Palatial room, Andy?....*I wish lol!*...the mean ol' things could at least have made it the _*Suite!!*_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... nearly as mean as my "better"(?!) half's instruction - "no parties allowed"!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 But just as well I've got a room...after trying to find a more "portable" source to feed my system via coax, nothing provides quite the magic delivered by my Oppo BDP103...so that's coming along as well!  Which is no bad thing actually, because coincidentally with recent talk of CDs, I now find that direct from Oppo's CD transport is outperforming its media playback from copies to SD/USB memory!
 And so this bodes well for you especially, @Turrican2, if you still want to give my setup a try...get dusting off those CDs, to be sure lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
  
 See you there!...CJ


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the Hugo 2 at Headroom show yesterday Andrew and can safely say you will be dumping your Hugo mrk1 quicker than you can say Chord Mojo!
> ...


 
 I'm afraid to say Andrew it will sound different and you will want the Hugo2 sound in your Tag kit as well as your head-fi kit! Sorry to break it to you. 
  
 No comment on Dave.  Hugo2 filter and XPHD button give interesting results.  Main thing is it sounded stella running flat without settings engaged.  
  
 I'm in town centre also Saturday night fora birthday meal @ Spoons, first visit!  Might bump into you! 
 Only way to really see Quo now unfortunately.  Enjoy and see you Sunday...
  
 p.s. I literally just sold my Hugo on eBay!  forgot it was still on there, so may be Hugo-less at the meet! Looks like I will be getting a Hugo2 now! 


takeanidea said:


> Mark Dolbear has promised that something really exciting is coming our way at Milton Keynes on Sunday but he is remaining tight lipped about what that might be! I heard a Mr Speakers Electrostat with a KingSound Amp that blew me away yesterday


 
 That Ether Electrostat with KS amp was sublime for sure and was like original Ether with butter spread on top and left to melt! 
  


pedalhead said:


> paulm160 said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to this event & discovering the stuff on demo, missed the Bristol show. Great that Paul & Wendy are sponsoring this event; with HiFilounge & HiEnd headphones I am just absolutely amazed at the amount of class gear on demo & really nice, knowledgable, patient folk.
> ...


 
  
 Will they be bringing the biscuits?, forget about the gear they are bringing.


hypnos1 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Pre-meet party in your palatial room.
> ...


 
 I was thinking of bringing my Tag DVD32R top loader cd player again but don't think it got much interest last time at the Cambridge show, although I don't think many people knew what it was!
  
  I used to have the Oppo 105 player with viewat time of it replacing my Tag spinner but alas it did not touch the Tag for cd playback. Have heard the new 4K machines have upped their cd playback so will be interesting to see what they are like soon...
  
 Solid machines though and want to get an Oppo again now they do 4K bluray once decent OLED's get to sensible prices also and then bolt on a Innous Zen and will have quite a versatile power packed media centre for music and films.


----------



## pedalhead

I used to lust after that Tag Mclaren gear big time. Lovely stuff!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> I used to lust after that Tag Mclaren gear big time. Lovely stuff!






I still have that DVD32R plus the 250W amps x 5 and the AV32RDP which still sound good but just waiting for them to breakdown now!


Plus I replaced the B&W centre with one of their Calliope centre speakers also.


 


Hate to think how much it will cost me to replace when they finally go if the only guy left to fix them now is not around.  


 


AndrewH13 has Tag gear also but he runs the rockin' PMC's last time I see him where I am running rockin' B&W's for exception of that Tag centre.  


 


Almost got a pair of F1 speakers at Christmas which turned out to be a scam which I thought it would be but went it to it with the old Paypal protection in place. So keep an eye out for a Russian person based in China if you ever see Tag gear that is too good to be true!


----------



## pedalhead

Whoah, "DVD32R plus the 250W amps x 5 and the AV32RDP" was my dream system. Well, that and a king's ransom worth of Meridian digital multi-channel stuff. Good job you ducked a bullet with that scammer, b'stards!


----------



## hypnos1

fortisflyer75 said:


> d.
> I used to have the Oppo 105 player with viewat time of it replacing my Tag spinner but alas it did not touch the Tag for cd playback. Have heard the new 4K machines have upped their cd playback so will be interesting to see what they are like soon...
> 
> Solid machines though and want to get an Oppo again now they do 4K bluray once decent OLED's get to sensible prices also *and then bolt on a Innous Zen *and will have quite a versatile power packed media centre for music and films.


 
  
 Hmmm FF75...you may well have just caused *my* wallet to shed tears lol! 
  
 If that Zen can indeed reproduce over coax to the same quality as directly from CD, then I could well be in the market for such an animal...if there's nothing similar for less, that is!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (Anywhere near the Tag, do you think?).
  
 I too have been looking at the new 4K 105 to feed my Sammy curved 4K (couldn't wait for a 50 inch OLED that probably will never appear anyway!), but my 103 does such a good job of upscaling to 4K, the Zen could probably be just the ticket for my music collection...and probably be money better spent than on some Utopias, over my T1s lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ps. Were you using the 105's onboard DAC or a separate?...Cheers...


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> Whoah, "DVD32R plus the 250W amps x 5 and the AV32RDP" was my dream system. Well, that and a king's ransom worth of Meridian digital multi-channel stuff. Good job you ducked a bullet with that scammer, b'stards!


 
 Good thing is it can all be picked up quite cheap now second hand but it has gone quite last several months as I think everyone is hanging on to them now which has driven prices back up a bit as they hit rock bottom not so long ago as it was flooded with them at one stage. Obviously stuff like the 250 amps do not come up often so maintain a higher price although still a bargain compared to when new all those years ago and even by today's standards still are top amps.  
  
 Meridian is yummy also, they done some stuff way before others done it.  
  
  
  
 Yes, The Russians that are based in China also had a legit company with a website that sold learning tools for kids! Goes to show anyone is capable of it I suppose. Good job I'm not going China anytime soon!  
  
 Just will have to buy a decent set of headphones instead this year to get over it!  
  


hypnos1 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > d.
> ...


 
 Never heard or seen the Innous gear work in the flesh so do not know for sure on performance ratio but when time came again where I had an Oppo I would just take the plunge and find out and if was not up to scratch would just move on quickly.
  
  Saying that it does look quality gear and prices have gone up a bit on them since I first looked at them a couple of years ago so like to think they have qaulity components running throughout. 
  
 Think this year will be another stage of OLED breaking through finally with all the other company's finally giving in and producing them so prices should change a lot next year or so as it will start to kill of LED at long last. Will be a gradual phasing process though taking a few years like Plasma fighting LCD off!  
  
 Heard the Utopias properly at weekend and better than I thought and paired really well with Hugo 2 but still don't see them as a 3K can.  Will make a good 2nd hand buy for sure.  
  
 I used seperate dac for 2 channel music when using the 105 but just let the Oppo do the job when it was 5.1 stuff.  
  
 Can't wait to get my head turned again by all the stuff coming up this weekend!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Is any body taking gear to sell at the show like at Cambridge show? 
Just wandering if there was a list at all if so drawn up of what people are taking to sell on the day if so?....

As I may have an item or two I might decide to let go of which I could bring on the day.


----------



## RHA Team

Not long to go now! We are really looking forward to this weekend!​  
  
  
​


----------



## pedalhead

fortisflyer75 said:


> Is any body taking gear to sell at the show like at Cambridge show?
> Just wandering if there was a list at all if so drawn up of what people are taking to sell on the day if so?....
> 
> As I may have an item or two I might decide to let go of which I could bring on the day.


 
  
 I'm happy to add a list to the front page if people want to let me know the wares they'll be pedaling.


----------



## Ra97oR

pedalhead said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Is any body taking gear to sell at the show like at Cambridge show?
> ...


 

 Would be great. I will be bringing my second STAX system to sell, SR404Sig with leather pads + SRM300 JDM model modded to UK voltage.


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > I used to lust after that Tag Mclaren gear big time. Lovely stuff!
> ...




John, now I've converted all my CDs, I've decided to let the Tag McClaren DVD32 go and already disconnected it. Sad day, the most luxurious and expensive item, excepting a house and car I've ever bought! But nearly all my music listening is now through DAP/ HUGO/ phones or iems and CDs packed away. The Tag AV32 Processor, and 5x100 is still going well for movies and TV as i had a full service two years ago. Have looked at Anthem replacement to finally make dreaded switch to hdmi!

If you hear anyone after a DVD32, let me know.


----------



## Takeanidea

The CD is making a comeback . Good to see. The HE1 was using an SACD player as a source


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Is any body taking gear to sell at the show like at Cambridge show?
> ...


 
 I'm bringing the Airist Audio Heron 5 to sell. Come listen and then buy buy buy. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Is any body taking gear to sell at the show like at Cambridge show?
> ...


 
  Cheer's Pedalhead,
  
 I will look at maybe some reluctant sales to be done on the day if any one is interested in the following: 
  

Sony ZX1 Walkman (Japan model) 
Shangling M1 dap with leather case (hardly used in three months had it) 
Sony 7520 studio Headphones Rare version  - modded with Whiplash Hybrid V3 cable to both drivers with viablue 3.5 jack (very reluctant sale this one) 
Grado GS1000e open back headphone
Whiplash Eclipse V2 silver LOD cable 3.5 to 3.5 viablue jacks
Whiplash V2 Hybrid silver/copper LOD cable 3.5 to 3.5 jacks
  
 Think that is it for now!  Daddy needs a new Suit!  
  
 Quote:


ra97or said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > fortisflyer75 said:
> ...


 
 See you have the Rob Neve amp, great little amp that, underrated. Does what it says on the tin.  
  


andrewh13 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > pedalhead said:
> ...


 
 See you have collated n Aladdin's cave of portable gear since last see you!  Every dog has it's day and I'm still keeping mine for that odd nostalgic moment as I only use mine occasionally now for that odd critical night time listening when all washing machines have stopped and lights get switched off!  Bit like getting the fine china out when you have guests round, still gets none hi-fi people talking about it, is it a space ship or a tea's maid!? 
  
 Did you get your service done through Kevin in Cambridge two years ago as I should look at getting mine done really. 
  
 Will keep eye open for anyone after a DVD32R, bet you've got the nice shiny gloss paintwork version from memory? - as mine is the horrible later matt finish which was the start of the end for the Tag journey as a company....


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Will anyone have the Sony MDR-Z1R headphone at Milton Keynes this weekend?


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> Did you get your service done through Kevin in Cambridge two years ago as I should look at getting mine done really.
> 
> Will keep eye open for anyone after a DVD32R, bet you've got the nice shiny gloss paintwork version from memory? - as mine is the horrible later matt finish which was the start of the end for the Tag journey as a company....


 
  
 John, it was further than Cambridge, maybe Cotswolds I think, but yes, nice chap called Kevin who took 7 hours changing capacitors and cleaning up TAG AV32 and 5x100. Pretty sure matt finish on my DVD32.
  
 I remember at the last Cambridge UK meet, you and I right at the end on Criterion stall, listening repeatedly to Grados and Sennheiser. I ended up buying the HD800 from Criterion (2 weeks later) that I really like for many types of music and is ultra comfortable, but it was the silver Grado PS1000 that I really wanted.
  
 Had you been selling those rather than the wooden GS1000 I'd be trying to pursued you for some part exchange deal, LOL.  GS1000 not to your liking? I use my SR325e's quite a bit.
  
 I remember you were trying Shanling M1 as a Hugo partner, not a good match?


----------



## pedalhead

Paul @ High End Headphones has confirmed that he will have the *Chord Hugo 2* on demo at the meet!


----------



## pedalhead

*I've updated the kit list post with a new table containing member gear that's for sale. Please let me know if I've missed anything.*
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/816392/2017-uk-head-fi-meet-april-2nd-milton-keynes#post_12770741*


----------



## TheAttorney

I'm aiming to bring along my audiophile vinyl record re-issues from the likes of Analogue Productions and Classic Records. Mostly classical music, with some jazz and blues.  
 There will probably be a limited audience for this, but OTOH  being able to inspect before purchase is more applicable to vinyl records than almost anything else in hi-fi.


----------



## Takeanidea

glassmonkey said:


> I'm bringing the Airist Audio Heron 5 to sell. Come listen and then buy buy buy. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes.


 
  
 Micah , that's gonna buy one heck of a pair of shoes.

  


fortisflyer75 said:


> Sony ZX1 Walkman (Japan model)
> Shangling M1 dap with leather case (hardly used in three months had it)
> Sony 7520 studio Headphones Rare version  - modded with Whiplash Hybrid V3 cable to both drivers with viablue 3.5 jack (very reluctant sale this one)
> Grado GS1000e open back headphone
> ...


 
  
 And clearly Armani is your weapon of choice John


----------



## Takeanidea

It's almost time for the big day. A huge thanks goes out to @pedalhead and @smial1966 Mark it's been great to have you organising this and Andy your generosity is inspirational. The prizes were incredible and were all your own personal items. I forgot to mention to everyone; I got the IMS Valve DacAmp and I also got a pair of VE Monk + earbuds! 
 If anyone is interested , I shall make myself available at some point over the weekend and do a demo of how to transform a set of IEMs into a custom


----------



## AndrewH13

glassmonkey said:


> I am hoping to have a Questyle CMA600i at the meet too.


 
  
 Hi. Just read a great review of the CMA600i in Hifi+. Do you already own it, or were hoping to have in time for meet?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> It's almost time for the big day. A huge thanks goes out to @pedalhead
> and @smial1966
> Mark it's been great to have you organising this and Andy your generosity is inspirational. The prizes were incredible and were all your own personal items. I forgot to mention to everyone; I got the IMS Valve DacAmp and I also got a pair of VE Monk + earbuds!
> If anyone is interested , I shall make myself available at some point over the weekend and do a demo of how to transform a set of IEMs into a custom




Here here, the dream team indeed, thanks guys, really looking forward to this weekend. Bags packed, all ready.


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> No get together of like minded headphone enthusiasts in the UK will die out! It will be interesting to see how this meet turns out ; I knnow on our personal expectations it will be a success because we will reforge friendships which are too little rekindled in this fast moving World of ours. What may be an issue is reaching that critical mass of 200+ attendees.
> To those sat on the fence consider this - I went to a Sound & Vision Show at Bristol which was rammed on 6 floors and had all kinds of stuff and that was 2 weeks ago but......
> 
> They didn't have AKG K1000 Bass Heavy Headphones - the nly place in the UK this year you can listen to K1000s is at Milton Keynes




Trev, I am super excited to hear these.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get your service done through Kevin in Cambridge two years ago as I should look at getting mine done really.
> ...






Bloody Hell, I always thought he was Cambridge for some reason, unless he moved!  Got to be done though especially if it would be to prolong the life of these potentially by another 10-15 years of good service as I don't think I have £20K down back of my sofa to get today's equivelant level of performance.   


 


Yep, that Cambridge meet seems such a long time ago now with us going back and forth on those cans.  I still love the PS1k's but they are just so heavy but still put a smile on my face when I listen to a set at a show.  Only reason selling my GS1K is short term to probably help fund Hugo 2 short term but also look at maybe the Grado GS2K's which I heard for first time at weekend @ Headroom show and sound a different beast to the GS1K.


 


The GS1K sound more of an all rounder for music unlike the GS1K but also eyeing up the Pioneer Master SE1's which sound will not leave my head every time I hear it so looking at getting them this year before they finally stop producing them! 


 


Nothing wrong with the Shanling M1 with the Hugo at all, just that the new mini Pioneer/ Onkyo dap is very good from what I heard at the show also and if I get that I would have this and the Sony WM1A as daps which would be two very good daps so need to sell some things close to my hear like the GS1K's and my Sony modded cans and the recently purchased Shanling M1 to do this with a Hugo 2 on the horizon as well. 


 


Thought I would never sell my Sony cans but here I am putting them in the window!  


 






pedalhead said:


> *I've updated the kit list post with a new table containing member gear that's for sale. Please let me know if I've missed anything.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi Mark, 


 


Can I just add some gear from a good friend that is attending the show but is working in a remote location for next couple of days so cannot get on-line to  post the gear on here so doing this on behalf of Rocketron who says thanks in advance ; )


 



Chord Hugo
Astell & Kern Michelle universal IEM's (very lightly used) 
Mr Speaker Ether C headphone
Grado HF-2


 


Cheer's Mark.


 


 


 






takeanidea said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bringing the Airist Audio Heron 5 to sell. Come listen and then buy buy buy. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes.
> ...







 


I'm actually a Hugo Boss man but dig the song, ZZ Top rock! 


 


 






takeanidea said:


> It's almost time for the big day. A huge thanks goes out to @pedalhead and @smial1966 Mark it's been great to have you organising this and Andy your generosity is inspirational. The prizes were incredible and were all your own personal items. I forgot to mention to everyone; I got the IMS Valve DacAmp and I also got a pair of VE Monk + earbuds!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested , I shall make myself available at some point over the weekend and do a demo of how to transform a set of IEMs into a custom






Nice shout out there and 2nd this motion as it's true without these two goodfellas for making it possible getting things in motion  in conjunction High End Headphone & RHA we would not be having this opportunity to meet as a true Head-fi community where we all bring our own gear together and this sort of meets are few and far between now days.


 


...So have to commend and thank Mark and Andy for the time and effort they put in for making this a reality for us Head-fi geeks to come together in harmony for one day that may be called....Judgement Day! er no, wrong thread, may it be called the last supper?  Ed.... 


The peoples show produced and directed by Andy & Mark productions 2017.  Milton Keynes Studious (or hotel) 


 






turrican2 said:


> takeanidea said:
> 
> 
> > No get together of like minded headphone enthusiasts in the UK will die out! It will be interesting to see how this meet turns out ; I knnow on our personal expectations it will be a success because we will reforge friendships which are too little rekindled in this fast moving World of ours. What may be an issue is reaching that critical mass of 200+ attendees.
> ...






This is the beauty of this shows that attracts die hard Head-fiers to this type of meet as we can listen to the blood line still of what made everything possible we see today with new products with such gear like the K1000 which I still have never heard but have always wanted to try!  Looks a legend and hopefully will be able to say it sounds like a Legend ; )


----------



## pedalhead

theattorney said:


> I'm aiming to bring along my audiophile vinyl record re-issues from the likes of Analogue Productions and Classic Records. Mostly classical music, with some jazz and blues.
> There will probably be a limited audience for this, but OTOH  being able to inspect before purchase is more applicable to vinyl records than almost anything else in hi-fi.


 
  
 Ooh now this I am interested in.  Any chance you could PM me the jazz titles you have please?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Don't know why the above has massive spaces in there, done one edit and it saved like this and will not load up the editor again to re-edit. having a lot of issues of late with Head-fi pages showing properly with multi quote never showing up unless I refresh magic three times and then appears! 

So sorry for weird spacing that has appeared on above post!


----------



## pedalhead

Ok mate, I've added Rocketron's stuff to the for-sale section.


----------



## smial1966

I assumed that you'd already started imbibing the good stuff at your own pre pre pre pre-meet party, hence the erratic post spacing! 




fortisflyer75 said:


> Don't know why the above has massive spaces in there, done one edit and it saved like this and will not load up the editor again to re-edit. having a lot of issues of late with Head-fi pages showing properly with multi quote never showing up unless I refresh magic three times and then appears!
> 
> So sorry for weird spacing that has appeared on above post!


----------



## TheAttorney

> Ooh now this I am interested in.  Any chance you could PM me the jazz titles you have please?


 
 Sadly, not until the weekend when I get back home from my travels.
 The only one I can remember from my fallible memory is Ella's Clap Hands Here Come Charlie.
  
 PS. Any updates on whether Paul will have a Blu-2 with him?
 For some, that alone will be worth a journey to hear. But the way delivery dates of new products tend to pan out, I'm not holding my breath on this one.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> Ok mate, I've added Rocketron's stuff to the for-sale section.


 
 Thank you kind Sir. 
  
 Rocketron says he appreciates it ; )
  


smial1966 said:


> I assumed that you'd already started imbibing the good stuff at your own pre pre pre pre-meet party, hence the erratic post spacing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am excited now, but no, that was not the reason!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Think it is damn Chrome bugs rather than Head-fi as it goes. 
  
 I am bopping to my Sony WM1A with Mayas though at moment in anticipation of the weekend though. 
  
 I remember you had that really good dac (was it the DIDIT Dac? with red matrix light read out on front) with those special small Grados you had there last time would be great to hear that again if it is there as that was a sweet sounding set up from memory.  
  
 Hopefully Dillon will have a trouble free event with his monster amp and modded HE6 cans this time.  
  
 Really looking forward to the weekend now


----------



## Dickymint

Will anyone have the new Fiio X5viii, or the Ibasso DX200 along? I fancy a play! Or the Opus *2.


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping to have a Questyle CMA600i at the meet too.
> ...


My review of the 600i is excellent. You should read that.  I'll have the CMA600i for the meet.


----------



## smial1966

Paul emailed earlier to say that Chord have delayed the Blu 2 release due to a last minute casework glitch.  




theattorney said:


> Sadly, not until the weekend when I get back home from my travels.
> The only one I can remember from my fallible memory is Ella's Clap Hands Here Come Charlie.
> 
> PS. Any updates on whether Paul will have a Blu-2 with him?
> For some, that alone will be worth a journey to hear. But the way delivery dates of new products tend to pan out, I'm not holding my breath on this one.


----------



## smial1966

Mark will have the newly revised and upgraded DiDiT DAC212SE at the meet. The DAC's power output has been doubled to address concerns about driving difficult headphones. Unfortunately my Grado 'Magnum' woodies have developed a driver problem so won't be present on Sunday. 




fortisflyer75 said:


> Thank you kind Sir.
> 
> Rocketron says he appreciates it ; )
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

And the shameless website plug of the day award goes to... :clown:




glassmonkey said:


> My review of the 600i is excellent. You should read that.  I'll have the CMA600i for the meet.


----------



## AndrewH13

glassmonkey said:


> My review of the 600i is excellent. You should read that.  I'll have the CMA600i for the meet.




Look forward to it, I've just started the Questyle impressions thread


----------



## Tro95

I would be willing to sell my Shure SE846s with box and all the trimmings, fully working condition with a slightly discoloured cable. I would also be willing to depart with my beloved HE-6 (unmodded with a shiny toxic cable) if the price was right, but you may have a hard time talking me into it.
  
 Can't wait to hear the CMA600i and the full Questyle stack. The QP1R is truly exceptional, so I'm hoping the rest of their offerings is at the same standard.


----------



## pedalhead

tro95 said:


> I would be willing to sell my Shure SE846s with box and all the trimmings, fully working condition with a slightly discoloured cable. I would also be willing to depart with my beloved HE-6 (unmodded with a shiny toxic cable) if the price was right, but you may have a hard time talking me into it.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the CMA600i and the full Questyle stack. The QP1R is truly exceptional, so I'm hoping the rest of their offerings is at the same standard.


 
  
 Ok, it's on the for sale list


----------



## Dickymint

Might bring along my Trinity PM4's for sale and my UE TF10's. The PM4's have around 3 hours use, no more.


----------



## Layman1

dickymint said:


> Might bring along my Trinity PM4's for sale and my UE TF10's. The PM4's have around 3 hours use, no more.


 

 If you tried burning them in first, maybe you'd want to keep them


----------



## glassmonkey

dickymint said:


> Might bring along my Trinity PM4's for sale and my UE TF10's. The PM4's have around 3 hours use, no more.


 
 I may consider bringing mine. I'll never be listening to them. Might as well hock them. Shall we collude on a price floor? Openly? In public? How bout it?


----------



## Dickymint

Sounds good to me! Unfortunately I can no longer use IEM's, something has changed within my ears and it's now not possible for me to use them and I have built up a nice collection as well, absolute bummer! I have a set of Vyrus units and a Bluetooth connector, again not really used, what a waste and not to mention the PM6 and the Master I still have on order!!!! GRRRRRRR.


----------



## glassmonkey

@Dickymint can you bring that Shanling in your pic? I've been wanting to get a listen to some of their gear.


----------



## Takeanidea

layman1 said:


> If you tried burning them in first, maybe you'd want to keep them


 

 That's something I should try with mine


----------



## Dickymint

No problem, the Shanling M2 will be with me.


----------



## Layman1

dickymint said:


> Sounds good to me! Unfortunately I can no longer use IEM's, something has changed within my ears and it's now not possible for me to use them and I have built up a nice collection as well, absolute bummer! I have a set of Vyrus units and a Bluetooth connector, again not really used, what a waste and not to mention the PM6 and the Master I still have on order!!!! GRRRRRRR.


 

 I feel very guilty about my previous joke now, apologies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 By way of consolation, I think I went to Goole (or near there), years ago.
 Some martial arts class (Systema). One could say I have 'painful memories' of the place


----------



## pedalhead

*Hi all. Another update from Paul & Wendy @ Highendheadphones.*
  
*They've just received some brand new Chasing The Dragon Binaural CD’s and will have them for sale at the meet @ £20 each.  I've heard some of their previous recordings at the National Audio Show & they were really impressive, so definitely worth a listen.*


----------



## pedalhead

*Meet Etiquette Guidelines*
  
*Almost there now, hurrah!  Most of the old-timers will have seen this already, but it's still useful as a refresher and of course for people who've not been to a meet before. These guidelines were generated by various people over a number of years (since 2009 at least) but are still as relevant today. Please do take the time to read through them. We want everyone's precious gear to end the day in the same condition it started. Thanks!*
  
*Personal Hygiene is important.*
 * Wash your hair and your ears--and behind your ears.
 * Avoid the use of products like hair gel, hair spray, mousse, etc. Seriously, some of the headphones you'll have the opportunity to try cost more than a good used car. I don't want your hair gunk on my headphones, thanks.
 * Clean out your ears so you can hear better.
 * Don't forget the deodorant (THIS goes for Oldtimers as well). Baby powder & cologne are not adequate substitutes.
 * With all the gear & other members, it gets warm in the room. Dress accordingly.

*The most important thing of all is to have fun.*
 * Meets are Great, so be prepared to have a great day with fellow Head-fi members.
 * Bring whatever gear you want. If you don't have any, that's OK. Just bring your ears.
 * You can try whatever gear you want but be polite, ask permission, don't be a gear hog, etc.
 * If you have any questions about gear, look for the owner and ask. Or just ask whoever is listening (after they're done).
 * Everyone is very friendly and will be glad to answer you.
 * Do not be shy.
 * Mingle.
 * You will find everyone to be very friendly & helpful.
 * Most of all enjoy yourself & take the opportunity to hear gear you normally wouldn't get a chance to, or are thinking of buying.

*Get organized.*
 * Take a mental (or written) list of what you want to hear. If you do this before the meet, leave some time to look around and listen to some surprises.
 * You'll be overwhelmed with the amount of gear that will be at the meet.
 * Read the impressions thread afterward. You'll realize you missed listening to something you wanted to hear.
 * Time Flies at these meets.

*Remember that you're trying out another member's gear.*
 * Treat all gear with the utmost respect.
 * Ask if you're not sure how to operate any gear, or you're just curious about the system setup. Some gear requires headphones to be plugged in at all times, some gear doesn't like it when you unplug headphones unless the volume is turned all the way around. Don't just assume that everything works the same way. Just ask, it can save a lot of heartache.
 * Respect the owner's wishes.
 * Give it all the velvet cushion treatment.
 * If you have any doubt or questions, ask.
 * Do not place headphones on top of other gear--if you're not sure where to put it, ask the owner.
 * Do not remove any gear from a setup without the owner's permission.
 * Do not remove any cables or make any other changes to the setup without the owner's permission.
 * If you do take gear away from a table, or borrow cables, adapters, or power strips, try to remember where you got it from, and bring it back when you're done. In all the excitement, it's easy to forget where you got that 1/4" to 3.5mm headphone adapter.
 * If you listen loud remember to lower the volume for the next person.
 * If you don't know or are just curious about something, ask someone. Anyone. Someone knows, or knows someone who knows.


----------



## vkvedam

Excellent Mark! Nicely put together again as a refresher


----------



## smial1966

YIPPEE! I'll have 2 CD players at the meet to play them on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm old-school not old. 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> *Hi all. Another update from Paul & Wendy @ Highendheadphones.*
> 
> *They've just received some brand new Chasing The Dragon Binaural CD’s and will have them for sale at the meet @ £20 each.  I've heard some of their previous recordings at the National Audio Show & they were really impressive, so definitely worth a listen.*


----------



## pedalhead

*Stoking the hype train.... Paul has shot a video showing off the Hugo 2 & its pretty colours. He's a lot more jolly in person, honest! *




  
* *


----------



## smial1966

Nice. Though he did bang it about a bit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> *Stoking the hype train.... Paul has shot a video showing off the Hugo 2 & its pretty colours. He's a lot more jolly in person, honest! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

I'll be bringing along my LH Labs Pulse X-Infinity + LPS for sale at a price waaayy less than it cost me!


----------



## smial1966

Brave man. Blew mine up with cordite tape in a quarry - very cathartic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> I'll be bringing along my LH Labs Pulse X-Infinity + LPS for sale at a price waaayy less than it cost me!


----------



## pedalhead

*For anyone interested in noise cancelling headphones, I'll have the new Sony MDR-1000X to play with at the meet. They're getting tons of great press from all over at the moment and are being heralded as the new king of noise cancellation (better than Bose).  *
  
*I actually agree with Jude on these, overall they're absolutely superb and the noise cancellation is stellar....*


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 That does look lovely.  Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## headinclouds

Any Stax enthusiasts coming to the meet might like to hear my KGST and SR-L700 .  If you have an SR -009 you can try it with the KGST.
  
 (I will also have an in progress KGSShv build which will probably not be finished.in time - my Carbon is in bits for modification so sorry can't show that)
  
 Looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Dickymint

LAYMAN1, don't worry man, no problem there. Sorry to hear you had to go to Goole, my son used to do Tie-Kwan-do at Thorn which is just down the road, though if you live in Goole, it might seem a pre-requisite to learn some martial art! Hee hee... It does have some good points, oh yeah, the M62 goes past...


----------



## pedalhead

headinclouds said:


> Any Stax enthusiasts coming to the meet might like to hear my KGST and SR-L700 .  If you have an SR -009 you can try it with the KGST.
> 
> (I will also have an in progress KGSShv build which will probably not be finished.in time - my Carbon is in bits for modification so sorry can't show that)
> 
> Looking forward to Sunday


 
  
 Great stuff, glad you're coming along, Geoff


----------



## Duncan

Sorry, really don't think I'm going to be able to go, combination of piss poor public transport on a Sunday and in turn burdening someone else with taking me to and from...

Hope you guys have a blast though


----------



## canonlp

Anyone coming from Oxford? Not sure what the best way is to get there.


----------



## pedalhead

duncan said:


> Sorry, really don't think I'm going to be able to go, combination of piss poor public transport on a Sunday and in turn burdening someone else with taking me to and from...
> 
> Hope you guys have a blast though


 
  
 Sorry to hear that, Duncan 
  


canonlp said:


> Anyone coming from Oxford? Not sure what the best way is to get there.


 
  
 I'll be driving around Oxford at some point...on Saturday though as I'm staying overnight in the MK hotel.
  
 You can take the train of course from Oxford to MK (1 change), or the X50 bus, which runs 7 days a week.  https://tiscon-maps-stagecoachbus.s3.amazonaws.com/Timetables/East/BEDFORD/X5%20-%20TIMETABLE%20-%20JAN%202016.pdf
  
 Best bet from the city centre to the hotel is a taxi, which is £8 - £10 and takes about 12 minutes.


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> That does look lovely.  Looking forward to hearing it.


 

 I've heard the Hugo II. Superb


----------



## AndrewH13

pedalhead said:


> Ok, it's on the for sale list


 
  
 Hi Mark,
  
 Could you add
  
 Sennheiser HD800 
 Bowers & Wilkins P7
  
 headphones for sale from me please
  
 thanks Andrew


----------



## FortisFlyer75

smial1966 said:


> Mark will have the newly revised and upgraded DiDiT DAC212SE at the meet. The DAC's power output has been doubled to address concerns about driving difficult headphones. Unfortunately my Grado 'Magnum' woodies have developed a driver problem so won't be present on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 An even better DiDiT DAC to listen to.... Cool!  
  
 Shame on the Grado Magnum's, Do you know what the issue is with the driver?  They are a lovely example of how a Grado should sound and can sound with right pairing like that DiDiT DAC. 
  
 Will be bringing my Grado GS1Ke's for a very reluctant possible sale.  Not the end of Grado relationship though, hope to continue that at  later date. 
  
 Hope your Magnum's are well soon ; ) 
  


duncan said:


> Sorry, really don't think I'm going to be able to go, combination of piss poor public transport on a Sunday and in turn burdening someone else with taking me to and from...
> 
> Hope you guys have a blast though


 
 Shame you won't be there Duncan, I heard you was floating around at the show last weekend at metropolis but didn't see you.
 Got to ask how are your Master SE1's? Still like them, not thinking of selling them are you!  
 You've come a long way in last few years with your set up ; )
  


takeanidea said:


> turrican2 said:
> 
> 
> > That does look lovely.  Looking forward to hearing it.
> ...


 
 I'll second that.  Everything I had hoped for sound and design seems to have been nailed from my brief time with it. 
 Just want to see the remote that goes with it as Chord did not have them on show last weekend and want to see how it compares to the TT remote.   
  


andrewh13 said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it's on the for sale list
> ...


 
 Wow, Andrew letting his HD800's go, where is next stop for you on the headphone stop, or don't you know yet?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

With selling gear on the day setting that up on the sale table count as early entry to set up!?....?


----------



## smial1966

Regrettably NOT. Please respect the entry time stipulations as our sponsors need unhindered time to set up. 




fortisflyer75 said:


> With selling gear on the day setting that up on the sale table count as early entry to set up!?....?


----------



## pedalhead

andrewh13 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Could you add
> 
> ...


 
  
 Done


----------



## digitaldave

smial1966 said:


> Regrettably NOT. Please respect the entry time stipulations as our sponsors need unhindered time to set up.




Please could you clarify - I'll be bringing stuff along for people to listen to, what time can I come in? Sorry if that's a daft question...

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## smial1966

Not daft at all. 09:00 for attendees bringing gear to set up - obviously excluding those with DAP's and not much else. 




digitaldave said:


> Please could you clarify - I'll be bringing stuff along for people to listen to, what time can I come in? Sorry if that's a daft question...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

smial1966 said:


> Regrettably NOT. Please respect the entry time stipulations as our sponsors need unhindered time to set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I will get an extra hour in bed then!  
  
 No Tag DVD32R with me this time to set up.


----------



## smial1966

We will have a security guy in the Quiet Room to monitor proceedings and subtlety enforce the quietude.


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> I will get an extra hour in bed then!
> 
> No Tag DVD32R with me this time to set up.




Just wondering, DVD32R being a CD transport with no DAC, out via coax directly into Hugo? You tried it?

Headphone-wise, eye on nothing directly, i use iems more, but interested in hearing aeons which listed here. Surprised, thought they were shipping late April.


----------



## digitaldave

smial1966 said:


> We will have a security guy in the Quiet Room to monitor proceedings and subtlety enforce the quietude.




:eek:



smial1966 said:


> Not daft at all. 09:00 for attendees bringing gear to set up - obviously excluding those with DAP's and not much else.




Good stuff, thanks .


----------



## mark2410

smial1966 said:


> Not daft at all. 09:00 for attendees bringing gear to set up - obviously excluding those with DAP's and not much else.


 

 good god, 9am on a sunday?!?!?!?!? there had better be coffee


----------



## pedalhead

mark2410 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Not daft at all. 09:00 for attendees bringing gear to set up - obviously excluding those with DAP's and not much else.
> ...




Haha, if the hotel doesn't have coffee then the meet is off!


----------



## mark2410

pedalhead said:


> Haha, if the hotel doesn't have coffee then the meet is off!


 

 hmm i may need to bring hazelnut milk though, can never find out side of supermarkets.  is there a little tesco or waitrose nearby?


----------



## pedalhead

Umm no idea I'm afraid (I'm not local). I need to pop into a supermarket on the way to the hotel tomorrow so could pick some up if you like.


----------



## smial1966

GOOGLE is your friend! So please use it.  




mark2410 said:


> hmm i may need to bring hazelnut milk though, can never find out side of supermarkets.  is there a little tesco or waitrose nearby?


----------



## Tro95

Anyone else planning on coming via train? Busing from the station to the venue involves a nice walk at either end, and seems to be around a 40-45 minute journey. Google suggests if leaving the station at 9:08 we can arrive for around 9:50. Buses appear to run every half hour after 8am.


----------



## Takeanidea

Hoping to get there around 4 - doing some moving duties tomorrow morning - see you all there


----------



## glassmonkey

mark2410 said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Not daft at all. 09:00 for attendees bringing gear to set up - obviously excluding those with DAP's and not much else.
> ...


 
 There will be coffee. Will there be coffee you want to drink, probably not. It is a hotel after all.
  
http://makegoodcoffee.com/coffee-talk/the-truth-about-hotel-room-coffee/


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > I will get an extra hour in bed then!
> ...


 
 Yep, thats the configI used when I brought it to the Cambridge show back in 2015. Plus also tried it once or twice in Speaker set up at home when comparing Hugo my dads Mojo to see difference.
  
 Hugo came out on top when used in a speaker set up every time so can only imagine how Hugo2 will sound in a speaker set up.
 Tag -> Hugo -> headphones/ iems very good also, a natural transparent combination.
  
 Shame there was not a non-flow version of the Aeons, as they have still kept the original Ether available as a non-flow model why not with the Aeon as not everyone thinks the Flow brings benefits to what was already a remarkable headphone.
  
  Just would of been nice to have the option and also have another price point entry for those who could not still stretch to the flow price but still could maybe get the mod done later on.  Their website had even though taking pre-orders from January stated they would ship by 30th April so some more patient waiting to be done if you want a pair on release by looks of it.


----------



## Duncan

FortisFlyer75 Yeah, living in the middle of nowhere and not driving is a bit of a pain at times. 

Other than that, yes, I did end up at Headroom last Saturday, within the confines of this thread, I don't think the Utopias are worth anywhere near twice the price of the SEM1, actually quite disappointed considering the hype train... 

Guess that kind of tells you that I'm not letting mine go anytime soon  - did you get to grab a listen to a pair last weekend?


----------



## Duncan

I suppose I'll put it out there at the 11th hour, if anyone is coming in from the east, via the A1 / A507 / A421 and has a spare seat... 

If so, I would only be bringing myself, no gear...


----------



## pedalhead

*Hi all!  Exciting news this morning, it's been confirmed that the incredible new "Sonic Enhancement" device from Rane, the* *PI 14 Pseudoacoustic Infector will be on demo at the meet for the first time anywhere!*
  
*Personally, I think this is a game-changer, m**ake sure you check out http://www.rane.com/pi14.html for all the details and let me know if you agree! *


----------



## Turrican2

Duncan I'm heading there today but I can give you a lift home tomorrow 





duncan said:


> I suppose I'll put it out there at the 11th hour, if anyone is coming in from the east, via the A1 / A507 / A421 and has a spare seat...
> 
> If so, I would only be bringing myself, no gear...


----------



## digitaldave

Duncan,

PM incoming...


----------



## Middy

Now I have my first baby on the way I will have to let go of my OPPO HA1 if anyone's interested and unused audio engine A5+. Why are prams so expensive.
Selling both for £450. 
Coming with me:
Mytek Brooklyn 
Linear power supply Sbooster.
Balanced isolation transformer 
power inspired sinewave generator
DC offset filter 
Some IFI toys for people to play with.
Intona in a custom case.
Just a phone as transport but I can now play MQA on UAAP.
Upgraded Mr Speakers Ethers.
I am mainly coming to let people try the power gear and say thanks for all the help from you guys. 
The slightly lumpy wife's coming so will try and get to the hotel tonight.
When the sickness dies down.
Will be lovelY to meet you all.

Cu all later

Dave


----------



## Tro95

duncan said:


> If so, I would only be bringing myself, no gear...


 
 Not even your Laylas?


----------



## Dickymint

I might add for sale a Hifiman HM602 and a Colorfly CK4, they will be with me if anyone is interested.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> @FortisFlyer75 Yeah, living in the middle of nowhere and not driving is a bit of a pain at times.
> 
> Other than that, yes, I did end up at Headroom last Saturday, within the confines of this thread, I don't think the Utopias are worth anywhere near twice the price of the SEM1, actually quite disappointed considering the hype train...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hopefully by looks of it you might have a Knight in shining car to take you from the posts? 
  
  
  
 Nothing wrong in going to check out the other side mate ; )
  
  
  
 Both the Focals were better than i actually thought they were going to be and have heard the Utopias on three higher end bits of kit that can get good performance from them but would agree on sound alone they are not £3K cans, same as the top Audeze is not £4k nice a sound as that is.  
  
  
  
 Heard the SE1 for a third time but was lucky enough to hear it in the upstairs room that was originally meant to be closed to press for release of their new daps and closed back can so had it quiter than the other times to listen properly and am still smitten with the sound of them although at that price point there are four open back cans I would love to own even though I can only wear one pair at a time but have decided the one I will probably go for will be the SE1 due to it maybe becoming extinct in the near future and maybe becoming hard to get and rare.  
  
  
  
 The new Pioneer closed back was very impressive for £900 and sounded very spacious for a closed back with good timing and imaging which will suit  their new daps very well. 
  
  
  
  

   





middy said:


> Now I have my first baby on the way I will have to let go of my OPPO HA1 if anyone's interested and unused audio engine A5+. Why are prams so expensive.
> 
> Selling both for £450.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Congrats on wife been pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Mytek Brooklyn heard at Canjam last year and enjoyed very much, will be nice to hear that again if okay with you. 
  
  
  
 You certainly got some serious power supply gear there which certainly does make a difference in a setup when done right.  
  
  
  
 Look forward to meeting you tomorrow


----------



## mark2410

any one on the edinburgh to london euston train arriving milton keynes at 2 min to 6?  if so im in coach G come say hi


----------



## pedalhead

Well done for travelling such a long way @mark2410, good stuff.
  
 A few of us are arriving at the hotel already, getting ready for tonight's mini-meet


----------



## Duncan

tro95 said:


> Not even your Laylas?


I'm sure that can be arranged 

Comply T400 or equivalent silicones will be the right tip size


----------



## Ra97oR

Will be driving up from Farnborough tomorrow morning. If anyone wanted a lift on the way or wanted a lift to a after meet meal, I am happy to take them.
  
 No screaming allowed though.


----------



## Layman1

Is anyone driving there and back from London?
 Am based near Canary Wharf.
 After all, if you don't ask, you won't get


----------



## AndrewH13

Late, stop press item for sale 
  
 Focal Listen headphones
  
  
 Hope you had a nice evening
  
 cheers Andrew


----------



## Duncan

fortisflyer75 said:


> Hopefully by looks of it you might have a Knight in shining car to take you from the posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, agreed - the closed ones interest me for commuter cans 

...Probably a bit daft, but - only really listen to the SEM1s on the weekend, so - even though the clock is heading steadily towards 1am, I'm still sat here listening quite happily - don't really want to take them off - but, better had!

Catch you a bit later


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully by looks of it you might have a Knight in shining car to take you from the posts?
> ...


 
 Like having a treat or reward for hard weeks work allowing yourself a listen to the SE1's! 
  
 1AM on dial, never been there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking forward to catching up with you if we get time as we both know how fast these shows go...


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Last minute 11th hour for sale bits if anyone interested as don't expect this to make front page now! lol

Putting up for sale on top of what is already on front page....

Plussound Sony 4.4 balanced Exo model silver/gold iem cable with 2pin end connectors for iems such as UE, JH, Westone etc....

(Only selling due to not taking into account needed a longer length as I wear down back going around into my jean pocket so need extra length to normal runs. Gutted as this is a lovely cable which has a lead time of 6-8 weeks. Get this now in UK at the show cheaper than new price from USA for £250 no offers. )


Set of brown leather modded pads:
... which I got for my Sony 7520 headphones originally but never applied them which need a glue backing to stick the pads down but have a unique velvet velvet material sewn into leather pad on point that lays on ears. In brown leather. not sure what other models it fits so please see me to inspect them. I will throw them in with the Sony 7520's if not sold by end of day as these pads were £60 new but will accept £25. Comes with some sound dampening material for headphones as well that came with them. 

Almost forgot I have two hardly used Whiplash unique made to order cables done for me. 

Hybrid V3 cables, first one is a viablue 3.5 to 3.5 cable which I used for my old Sony MDR-1 headphones. 

Secondly a 1/4 inch adaptor to 3.5 jack extension cable. 

Cheers to all and see you in several hours as I'm still sorting stuff out at silly hours!


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> Last minute 11th hour for sale bits if anyone interested as don't expect this to make front page now! lol
> 
> Putting up for sale on top of what is already on front page....
> 
> ...




Hope you eventually got to bed John!


----------



## paul2qute

Any free ale at these head fi meets? With a lovely lady going around giving out champagne on a silver tray by any chance?


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi all hope you had a great time as i did. I have lost a Cayin i5 dap i suspect from the quiet room. It could have been left on the table on its own in the RT hand corner a s you may have picked it up by accident. If anyone finds this in a brown leather pouch give me a shout
Cheers 
Trev


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> fortisflyer75 said:
> 
> 
> > Last minute 11th hour for sale bits if anyone interested as don't expect this to make front page now! lol
> ...


 
  
 Yes I did Andrew, well I managed to get two hours anyway!  
  
 Good to see you at the show, shame never enough time to chill and socialise at leisure at these events when so much serious listening has to be done!  Fun to see your latest acquisition, good buy by the way and apart from the Senns we seem to go for similar cans with Grado and Ethers.  Happy listening tonight as I know that is what you will be doing.  Big shout out to your wife who should get a medal for most patient wife ever, well maybe second after the pregnant lady at the show today : ) 
  
  


takeanidea said:


> Hi all hope you had a great time as i did. I have lost a Cayin i5 dap i suspect from the quiet room. It could have been left on the table on its own in the RT hand corner a s you may have picked it up by accident. If anyone finds this in a brown leather pouch give me a shout
> Cheers
> Trev


 
 Hope you find the Cayin soon Trev, well could be someone mixed it up with their gear putting into a bag or something and hopefully someone will find it and realise when they get home and think oh s***! 
  
 Good to finally meet you today properly today Trev and am still on cloud nine with those AKG's which even by todays standards blows a lot of them away. Didn't matter what genre was thrown at them it sounded natural and at home with playing music. 
  
 I think I will start saving now for the new version when it comes out!  Just hope it's as good as that one!  
  
 Had a great day and will leave some impressions later on as got some stuff to do but hope that Cayin turns up soon for you Trev ; )


----------



## vkvedam

takeanidea said:


> Hi all hope you had a great time as i did. I have lost a Cayin i5 dap i suspect from the quiet room. It could have been left on the table on its own in the RT hand corner a s you may have picked it up by accident. If anyone finds this in a brown leather pouch give me a shout
> Cheers
> Trev




Trev
It's with me. I logged into post. You left it on my table. Don't know worry, it's safe. I tried looking for the owner but couldn't see anyone. Send me your address on PM, I shall try and ship it RMSD as it is fairly expensive. 
Regards 
Ven Vedam


----------



## rocketron

Thank you Mark and Andy plus others for a great day. I loved it. So much great gear and not enough time. 
Can we please have another but make it two days? Please.


----------



## britneedadvice

No doubt an 'impressions' thread will appear soon.
 In the mean time ,a big thanks to Mark and Andy for organising this event and all those who participated by demonstrating  their rigs or helped in other ways.
 Much appreciated and enjoyed by me
 Thanks


----------



## AndrewH13

Firstly, thanks to Mark, Andy, the sponsors and everyone else who make this event so special. Time just flew as usual, I thought it was about 11.30 when Barbara asked to go and get some refreshment as it was 2 o'clock!
  
 John, so wish we had had more time to chat, it went much quicker than Canjam. I had a list of gear I really wanted to hear, made about 2 thirds of them. The Headphones that really appealed were the HFM HE1000v2 and Mr Speakers, Ether (both) and Ether C. With the HE1000s out of my price range, it was an easy decision to relieve Mr Speakers stand of their Ether C! Just had a quick half an hour listen, superb. 
  
 In electronics, the Questyle 600i and Hugo II impressed, just ran out of time to talk to Hi-End HF again as was sorting out the Ether's with Paul near closing time.
  
 Pleased to hear nothing lost, that would have been a downer in an area of such great enthusiasts.
  
 Roll on the next one


----------



## Turrican2

Indeed, roll on the next one. Thanks Andy and Mark for organising another top class event, great meeting familIiar head-fiers and lots of great like-minded enthusiasts, great day. 

Safe home everyone.


----------



## apmusson

Thanks to everyone who was involved in todays Meet.  I really enjoyed it - meeting up with old friends and making new ones too.  The kit was amazing - I ended up ordering a Hugo 2 purely based on an audition today (thanks to Paul / Wendy for letting me abscond to the quiet room with this most desired DAC).
  
 My brief notes from the meet are below.  Please treat them as usual non-ideal listening impressions and with the usual 'just my opinion' perspective:
  
 Hugo 2 - I ordered one.  I already own a Mojo and was listening through my HD800s with UAPP on my smartphone.  The DAC was very impressive in driving the HD800s with articulate control of the music.  I listened to various opera tracks - 1960s through to 1980s, Solange - A Seat at the Table, Art Garfunkel - Various Tracks and the HDTRACKS master of Kind of Blue.  
  
 Pioneer Master 1 headphones - tested with Tera Player - Art Garfunkel - various tracks.  Sweet, sweet sounding - almost mesmirising.  I think it has slightly euphonic characteristics and am not convinced of its accuracy but would have to test more to be sure.  I could happily listen to this headphone even with a knowledge of its 'character'.  Cant wait to try the closed back version.
  
 Chord Dave - very nice setup by 'The Attorney'.  Tried a few tracks with my HD800s.  Never fails to impress with its soundstage (height as well as width?}.  
  
 Mr Speakers Electrostatics and Ether Flow open-backed - Very brief listen to these.  Would like to spend more time with them.  Electrostatics have great detail and separation - felt a little dark sounding compared to the Stax and HD800 listens - not a negative.  Ether Flows were detailed and had good presentation.  Didn't use a familiar source or music so treat as very very surface impressions.
  
 Various Stax headspeakers - Sweet treble and midrange.  Very articulate and delicate sounding.
  
 Hifiman HE1000 / X headphones - the gentleman who allowed me to demo these headphones was convinced that the Edition X were similar sounding to the HE1000 headphones.  Not from my audition they weren't!  The HE1000's were substantially more articulate even through my underpowered (for the HE1000s!) Tera Player.  The X had a more upfront midrange with instrumentation at the forefront.  The HE1000's place the instrumentation alongside the singer but also present an intimacy in the vocal.  I conferred with another headfier after my audition who used a different source but had similar impressions but take these impressions with the usual caveats.
  
 Anyway - great to see you all and thanks for all your efforts in presenting your kit and organising today.
  
 Ade


----------



## digitaldave

Thanks Mark, Andy and the sponsors for making this happen. I had a great time, and it's always good to put faces to the names. 

I had a listen to some HD800s, and from the brief listen in less than ideal conditions, I'm not convinced they would be worth the upgrade cost. I must emphasise, that's only for me. I may have another listen if I can get an extended session with them, but I suspect I'll be sticking with my HD600 and TH-X00. Also checked out the Focal Elear, and felt the same about them. Money saved!


----------



## Takeanidea

vkvedam said:


> Trev
> It's with me. I logged into post. You left it on my table. Don't know worry, it's safe. I tried looking for the owner but couldn't see anyone. Send me your address on PM, I shall try and ship it RMSD as it is fairly expensive.
> Regards
> Ven Vedam




Thanks Ven , all's in balance with the World again  I shall pm you
Trev


----------



## PaulM160

Thanks from me also to Paul & Wendy (amazing display of gear - couldn't have left much back at the base
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), the organisers and to all those folk that went to the trouble of bringing their set ups along, and being more than happy to talk about the rationale behind the various configurations. The conversations were great, the gear on show was really eclectic; I only had a chance to listen to some of it  - there was much more that I wanted to get to but time did not allow. Thanks to the two Dave's for their time and thoughts/comments. I hope others also enjoyed the time so that we can have another one.


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks to all who attended and helped D out, and of course the sponsors who made it all happen. No time to post impressions tonight but hopefully tomorrow (we should start a new thread as this one will be locked soon as the meet is over) 

Cheers all, definitely a case of quality over quantity with the attendees this year


----------



## V1pers

Hi Guys,
  
 Paul from Highend Headphones / HiFi Lounge Here, Both Wendy and myself just wanted to thank everyone that came along yesterday and made the whole day so much fun, in all honesty we really didn't know what to expect but it really couldn't have been any better with a good turnout and a really great bunch of enthusiast that helped make the day fly by, great to see some familiar faces who have been along to the shops but also to meet some new guys.
  
 As a side point it was nice to make a few sales so thanks to everyone who ordered at the meet, with Hugo II being particularly popular, no surprises there I guess  If anyone did want to take advantage of the 10% meet discount we will extend it till the end of day tomorrow (Tuesday) for anyone that attended so please feel free to give me a call, closed today but back open as normal tomorrow.
  
 Anyway, thanks again everyone and look forward to doing it again at some point 
  
 Cheers,
 Paul & Wendy.


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all.  A few weeks ago I was concerned the meet would be a washout this year as there was very little activity on the meet thread and I had received only a handful of PMs about it...so concerned that I contacted the sponsors to tell them it may not be worth their while financially and they were welcome to have an honorable discharge from the meet if they wished. 
  
 Well, top respect to both @RHA and @V1pers (Paul & Wendy @ Highendheadphones.co.uk) because they were determined to stick with it, both explaining how they wanted to support the enthusiast scene and meet the people involved in it. So, I want to say a HUGE thanks to Paul, Wendy, Calum and also Mark @ElectroMod for their determined support of the enthusiast scene. THANK YOU!! I'm also happy to say that the feedback I've received from the sponsors is that, not only was it very enjoyable for them, but it was also excellent from an orders point of view, no doubt helped by the generous discounts provided. Thanks also to the attendees who supported the sponsors by placing orders with them, great to see people supporting the sponsors in return. 
  
 Finally on this topic, Paul, Wendy, Calum and Mark have all expressed a strong desire to be involved in future events, whatever shape they may take, which bodes well for the enthusiast scene in the UK and is something we should all celebrate! I think many of us will agree that, despite the plethora of commercial meets throughout the year with headphone sections attached (which can be a lot of fun as well), the real enthusiast meets like ours are a valuable thing that would be a great shame to lose.
  
 So, in the end, I think this was probably my favourite meet of them all, despite the lower turnout from previous years. It felt like we had the core enthusiasts this year, a bunch of excellent geeks showing off a wide range of gear. Excellent!


----------



## pedalhead

I've started a meet impressions thread here...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/843193/2017-uk-head-fi-meet-02-apr-2017-impressions-thread


----------

